# 

## adam_mk

Witam
Odwołuję się do doświadczeń praktycznych forumowiczów.
Obieg cyrkulacyjny CWU to bardzo prosta i wygodna konstrukcja. Ale...
Byłem w kilku różnych obiektach (domach) bardzo starannie budowanych i wszędzie istnieje taka właściwość tej instalacji, że pozostawiona na noc w stanie załączenia wychładza wodę w zbiorniku. W zasadzie nie powinna, bo pojemność tej rurki cyrkulacyjnej jest nikła i nikt jej gołej do ściany nie pchał tylko opatulił pianką. Pobór ciepła przez ten obieg to kW!
Gdzie tkwi TEN diabeł? W których szczegółach?

Budowanie energooszczędnego domu z wymyślnymi instalacjami i dokładanie tam takiej "czarnej dziury cieplnej" wydaje mi się mało zachwycające.
Może temu szczegółowi trzeba się wspólnie przyjrzeć?
Ostanio miałem możliwość obejrzenia tego faktu z pomocą precyzyjnego ciepłomierza (tam, gdzie katuję solary i inne konstrukcje z jeszcze jednym zapaleńcem).
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## Majka

u nas cyrkulacja działa w okreslonych godzinach. 6 - 8, 17 - 23. W soboty i niedziele cały dzień, w nocy nigdy.

----------


## rafałek

Mam cyrkulację i faktycznie wychładza znacznie wodę dla tego latem gdy tylko okresowo podgrzewam wodę cyrkulację mam wyłączoną. Wszystkie rury w piance.
Co do strat to wydaje mi się, że nie chodzi o pojemność rurki tylko o relatywnie dużą powierzchnię.

----------


## bwojtek

Ja mam (coś jak majka) pompę od cyrkulacji podłączoną do takiego "wtykanego do gniazdka" cyfrowego programatora i zaprogramowane godziny kiedy obieg jest włączony. Oczywiście na noc wyłączony jest zupełenie a i w dzień chodzi to tylko np. 20 min/h.

----------


## lonly

Ktoś tu kiedyś podawał ciekawe rozwiązanie włączania cyrkulacji czujnikiem ruchu.

----------


## bwojtek

Czujnik ruchu? Ale gdzie?
Nie wiem jak u was alu u mnie mija kilka minut (kilkanaście?) żeby całkowicie wychłodzona instalacja zapełniła się ciepłą wodą pod wpływem cyrkulacji. Więc np. czujnik ruchu w łazience się nie sprawdzi...

----------


## rafałek

> Czujnik ruchu? Ale gdzie?
> Nie wiem jak u was alu u mnie mija kilka minut (kilkanaście?) żeby całkowicie wychłodzona instalacja zapełniła się ciepłą wodą pod wpływem cyrkulacji. Więc np. czujnik ruchu w łazience się nie sprawdzi...


Mam podobnie (czas przemieszania wody). Od jesieni cyrkulacja sterowana zegarem ale mechanicznym - elektroniczne są drogie, a tanie dość zawodne...

----------


## adam_mk

No to kopnołem w mrowisko!
Powierzchnia w rurkach otulonych znaczenia nie powinna mieć. Wszyscy piszecie o zegarach, cyrkulacji załączanej tylko czasem a nie stale - czyli problem jest!
Jaka może być pojemność rury cyrkulacyjnej? 10litrów? To czemu tyle bierze?
Adam M.

----------


## bwojtek

> To czemu tyle bierze


Bo żadna izolacja nie jest doskonała... Inaczej nikt nie wpadłby na pomysł cyrkulacji  :Wink2:

----------


## adam_mk

To znaczy że ta, która powszechnie jest stosowana jest do du... - tak?
To czemu nikt nie stosuje dobrej? 
Atawizm? Lubią złą? Taką jaką mieli przodkowie?
Adam M.

----------


## Majka

te otuliny na rurki sa grubości z pół centymetra, do tego rozciete w polowie. Jak to ma cokolwiek chronić?
My mamy i tak nieźle, bo rury puszczone są wzdłuż stropu piwnicy /tam temperatura nie spada poniżej 16 stopni. Ale sa tacy, którzy rurki puszczają ścianą zewnętrzną  :ohmy:

----------


## rafałek

> Powierzchnia w rurkach otulonych znaczenia nie powinna mieć.


Przy 30mb rury to będzie około 2,7 m2   :ohmy:   czy coś źle policzyłem. Jeśli nie to jednak jest znacząca powierzchnia a otulina rury ma ca 0.5 cm czyli niewiele.

----------


## adam_mk

Z tego wynika, że powszechność popełniania tego błędu (brak skutecznej izolacji) usprawiedliwia wszystkich? - Tak?

To dla mnie sprawa wygląda tak:
Otuliny na rury stosowane do CO są wyrywaniem kasy z budujących. Mniej więcej izolują i pozwalają doprowadzić wodę do kaloryfera tak, żeby rura zasilająca była cieplejsza od powrotnej. Dadzą się sprzedać.
Do wody powinny być te czarne pianki chłodnicze z atestem -20 do + 90.
Rury CWU nie mogą oddawać ciepła "po drodze" bo zaczną wspierać CO kosztem temperatury zładu CWU. Ciepło w domu zostanie, ale w zbiorniku CWU nie. Funkcja jest źle realizowana! U WSZYSTKICH?!  :ohmy:  
Adam M.

----------


## rafałek

> Do wody powinny być te czarne pianki chłodnicze z atestem -20 do + 90.


Jaką masz gwarancję, że te będą lepsze? Co daje ten atest? To, ze otulina funkcjonuje przy tych temperaturach, czy, że idealnie izoluje. Jeśli możnaby zrealizować funkcję bardzo skutecznej izolacji przez materiał o grubości 0,5 cm to by był stosowany do ocieplania domów.

----------


## Majka

chyba nie ma gwarancji  :Roll:  
jakąs podobną otulinę zastosowalismy w "starej chalupie". Jest ona w zimie nie ogrzewana, woda została spuszczona, niestety jakis zaworek nie był szczelny. Na wiosne trzeba bylo kuć ścianę  :sad:

----------


## bwojtek

Ściany zewnętrzne ociepla się warstwą min. 10cm a rury 0,5cm... Czego więc się spodziewać po takiej izolacji? Albo inaczej... Jak wykonać (technicznie) warstwę 10cm wokół rurki 15mm??? Pamiętajcie też, że straty ciepła są wprost proporcjonalne do różnicy temperatur a CWU te kilkadziesiąt stopni ma.
Jaki współczynnik przenikania ciepła może uzyskać taka "koszulka" na rurze? Nie mam pojęcia... 5 W/m2K? 10?
Zalóżmy, że 5... Ktoś wyliczył, że 30mb rury to 2,7m2 więc dla temp. w pomieszczeniu 20 stopni a CWU 50 stopni mamy straty (teoretyczne - w praktyce wyższe) 405W na godzinę! Dobrze liczę???

----------


## damiang

A ja polecam sterowanie cyrkulacją przez instalację alarmową. Można zdefiniować godziny kiedy ma chodzić a dodatkowo jak nikogo nie ma w domu (alarm uzbrojony) to całkiem zablokować.

----------


## adam_mk

Mnie nie o atest chodzi. Tamte pianki mają wszystkie pęcherzyki pełne, pozamykane. Normalne pianki tego nie mają.
Nikt mi nie wmówi, że nie da się tych rur zaizolować dobrze. Po prostu - tego nikt nie rozważał i nie robił dobrze.
Adam M.

----------


## jeżyk

http://www.murator.com.pl/forum/view...hlight=#785917 pisałem już troche o stratach cyrkulacyjnych c.w.u.- polecam

----------


## 1950

grubość izolacji powinna wynosić minimum 13 mm, ale rzadko który Inwestor się na to godzi,
izolacja o grubości 13 mm, zminiejsza straty ciepła w stosunku do rur nieiozlowanych o 82%, 
izolacja o grubości 20 mm, zmniejsza te straty o 86%,

do *adama_mk*, ta czarna izolacja to izolacja nie z pianku poliuretanowej ale z kauczuku, różni się nie tylko kolorem ale i ceną, znacznie wyższą  :Evil:  
jest przystosowana do znacznie wyźszych temperatur pracy i jest odporna na promienie UV

----------


## adam_mk

Poczytałem o stratach. Ciekawy problem. Wyliczenia też ciekawe.
Ta pianka faktycznie jest droższa, ale jak się ją złapie do ręki to się czuje, że też inna (lepsza).
Długość pętli cyrkulacji nie jest szokująca a straty - tak. Może warto lepiej izolować rury od wody i cyrkulacji? Cyrkulacja to komfort. Fakt. Dlaczego jednak nikt nie dba, żeby ten komfort nie był tak drogi w utrzymaniu? Obiegi wodne w porównaniu z grzewczymi są krótkie. Może warto im poświęcić więcej uwagi? Ja na pewno tak zrobię! Przecież, pomimo podobieństw do CO , to inna funkcja w domu.
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## lonly

No trochę na to uważałem   :cool:  co prawda leży to na chudziaku(pod chudym keramzyt) ale dodatkowo zawijałem pianką kolanka plus całe to orurowaniwe puszczone w styropianie zostało obsypane perlitem

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

> Powierzchnia w rurkach otulonych znaczenia nie powinna mieć.


Straty ciepła są właśnie proporcjonalne do powierzchni styku wody z rurą, a nie do objętości tej wody w rurze.
Można sobie łatwo przekalkulować, że powierzchnia boilera jest tego rzędu co powierzchnia rurki cyrkulacyjnej (cieńszej) i rurki CW (grubszej). 
Przy czym izolacja boilera jest grubsza i lepsza niż rurek.
Zatem nic dziwnego, że z włączoną cyrkulacją woda stygnie 3 razy szybciej.
Zatem szczególnie w okresie poza grzewczym warto cyrkulacje ograniczyć.

----------


## adam_mk

I tak i nie!
Jeżeli ocieplenie będzie zrobione w o wiele lepszej klasie to relacje też będą inne.
Straty ciepła w takim np. termosie (znany z kuchni i wycieczek za miasto) też są proporcjonalne do powierzchni styku wody z naczyniem) ale gorąca herbata nalana rano jest gorąca też wieczorem.
Postuluję izolację w wyższej (znacznie) klasie.
Adam M.

----------


## Krzysiek_3miasto

pompa cyrkulacyjna powinna byc ustawiona programatorem na prace tylko wtedy kiedy jest faktyczne zapotrzebowanie na wode...bardzo dobrze sprawdza sie cyrkulacja oparta na pompie sterowanej przez dwa programatory ...najlepiej jeden cyfrowy ustawiony na czas pracy ustalony przez domownikow np 6-10 i 16-22; w ten programator "wtyka" sie najtanszy programator mechaniczny "poszatkowany" po 15 min na calym obwodzie (ten czas ustala sie dla konkretnej cyrkulacji...u mnie wystarcza zeby nie odczuwac strat ciepla CWU); a w ten mechaniczny "wtyka" sie dopiero zasilanie pompy. mam dosc roozlegla cyrkulacje wiec czas mechanicznego musi byc u mnie 15 min...jak ktos ma maly obieg to moze ustawic sobie i 30 minut...woda w zbiorniku CWU wychladza sie cirka dwa razy wolniej....jest jeszcze inne rozwiazanie...mozna zalozyc na pompe cyrkulacyjna termostat sterujacy podawaniem zasilania na pompe...takie sprzezenie zwrotne....gdy dziala cyrkulacja powoduje wzrost temp na powrocie i gdy ta temp osiagnie odpoiedni poziom termostat odlaczy cyrkulacje do momentu az woda ostygnie do zadanych prze uzytkownika progow histereze....ufff....polecam pierwsze rozwiazanie...jest tansze...a mozna pozenic te dwa sposoby i zbudowac cyrkulacje w ukladze pompa z termostatem i jeden programator sterujacy...

----------


## lutek34

To lepiej odrazu kupić pompe do cyrkulacji z termostatem a nie bawić się w dodatkowe urządzenia.

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

> To lepiej odrazu kupić pompe do cyrkulacji z termostatem ...


Pompa z termostatem zapewni nam szybką dostępność ciepłej wody w ciągu całej doby (komfort).
Natomiast nie zapewni oszczedności, którą można właśnie uzyskać przez nie włączanie cyrkulacji, gdy temperatura w rurach spadnie, a jednocześnie nie potrzebujemy korzystać z ciepłej wody (n.p. w nocy).

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

.....

----------


## Jacek K.

Przepraszam, że się wtrącam, ale po co w ogóle centralne grzanie wody użytkowej? Nie lepiej przepływowo elektrycznie tuż pod umywalką? Do tego baterie z mieszaczami termostatycznymi albo bezdotykowe (droższe!). Komfort i oszczędność, tylko trzeba trochę bardziej pokombinować z umieszczeniem tych podgrzewaczy. No i instalacja się upraszcza - zamiast dwóch rur izolowanych jedna.

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

Tylko ta cena energii elektrycznej. Ile będzie kosztowała jedna wanna ciepłej wody ?

----------


## Jacek K.

> Tylko ta cena energii elektrycznej. Ile będzie kosztowała jedna wanna ciepłej wody ?


Dokładnie tyle, ile wynika ze zużycia: wody zimnej, ścieków i energii. Zauważ, że wątek rozpoczął ktoś zaniepokojony stratami ciepła w cyrkulacji, a nie kosztami użytkowania wanny. Moje rozwiązanie pozwala oszczędzać wodę gdy ktoś chce oszczędzać, a wanna to luksus i wiadomo, że jest droga w użytkowaniu. Oszczędny jest prysznic  :Smile:  A u mnie jeszcze będzie rekuperator do wody ciepłej.

A co do kosztów, to kolega ma przepływówkę, 4 dzieci kąpanych w wannie, żona też kąpie się w wannie, a rachunki za prąd w granicach 200 zł latem. W domu wszystko na prąd. Chyba nie jest tak źle.

----------


## Kali

> Tylko ta cena energii elektrycznej. Ile będzie kosztowała jedna wanna ciepłej wody ?


Wanna, natryski - z zasobnika CWU na gaz, tak jest taniej niż prądem, a cyrkulacja niepotrzebna. Odczekanie pół minuty przed wejsciem pod prysznic nie stanowi chyba problemu, a to że po odkręceniu wody przy napełnianiu wanny przez pół minuty poleci zimna nikogo chyba nie obchodzi. Umywalki, zlewozmywak - tam się naprawdę zauważa komfort ciepłej wody " na żądanie", czyli od razu. I tam trzeba wybrać między cyrkulacją CWU z zasobnika a podgrzewaczem przepływowym na prąd. Jeżeli na prąd, to nie będzie on dużo kosztował, gdyż w tych miejscach zużycie ciepłej wody nie jest duże. Jeżeli cyrkulacja - dostanie się wyższy komfort niż przy ogrzewaczach przepływowych, i oczywiście wtedy od razu możemy podłączyć pod cyrkulację natryski, bo to już niewiele kosztowo zmieni.

----------


## Jacek K.

Wanna to co innego niż natryski, bo w wannie magazynuje się wodę, a pod natryskiem kąpię na bieżąco. Ciepłą wodą spod natrysku można grzać wodę zasilającą natrysk poprzez rekuperator wodny (wymiennik ciepła). W wannie grzanie wody nie jest aż tak ważne jak sama woda (+ścieki) - inna struktura kosztu. Wanna=luksus, który kosztuje tak czy inaczej. Komfort zapewnia armatura termostatyczna. Kwestia dobrania elementów.

Druga sprawa, to mnożenie instalacji w domu. Lepiej zoptymalizować jedną niż pchać się w kilka "wspomagających'. Policz proszę, ile kosztuje dodatkowa pompa, jej zamontowanie, konserwacja i użytkowanie, a zobaczysz jaki to jest koszt. A to tylko jedna pompa.

----------


## Kali

To prawda. 
Jednak jako że aktualnie użytkuję kilka elektrycznych przepływowych ogrzewaczy CWU, w tym jeden 18 kW do natrysków i wanny, uważam  że nie jest to rozwiązanie komfortowe. Zależność ilości od temperatury pozostanie zawsze problemem. A teraz, gdy wszyscy podlewają ogródki i wieczorem jest niskie ciśnienie w sieci, wręcz uniemożliwia pójście pod natrysk,i nic tu nie da najlepsza bateria termostatyczna. Dlatego w nowym domu jednak rozważam "wymieszanie" instalacji - wanna i natrysk ze zbiornika CWU na gaz, umywalki i zlewozmywak z przepływowych lub z cyrkulacją. Ot, suma doświadczeń życiowych....

----------


## Duży Boban

> Przepraszam, że się wtrącam, ale po co w ogóle centralne grzanie wody użytkowej? Nie lepiej przepływowo elektrycznie tuż pod umywalką?



Bo podgrzewacze przepływowe nie są komfortowe i temperatura wody spada przy zwiększaniu przepływu. Nowe jeszcze jakoś działają a jak się zakamienią to ustawienie komfortowego strumienia wody wymaga dużych manipulacji. Poza tym mają duży pobór prądu.

----------


## Jacek K.

Bo podgrzewacze przepływowe nie są komfortowe i temperatura wody spada przy zwiększaniu przepływu. Nowe jeszcze jakoś działają a jak się zakamienią to ustawienie komfortowego strumienia wody wymaga dużych manipulacji. Poza tym mają duży pobór prądu.[/quote]

Podgrzewacz dobrze dobrany do baterii dobrej jakości (termostatycznej) z mieszaczem jest OK. Fakt stwierdzony przeze mnie. Zakamienienie: czy zakamieniona wężownica w zbiorniku centralnym ma dużą sprawność? Ile kosztuje nowa? Wyrównianie temperatury można osiągnąć za pomocą małego (5,10l) zbiornika przy termie. Pobór prądu tylko wtedy, gdy korzystasz w wody - czyli chwilowy. Przy codziennych kąpielach w wannie może być drożej, ale patrz wyżej o wannach.

----------


## Jacek K.

> To prawda. 
> Jednak jako że aktualnie użytkuję kilka elektrycznych przepływowych ogrzewaczy CWU, w tym jeden 18 kW do natrysków i wanny, uważam  że nie jest to rozwiązanie komfortowe. Zależność ilości od temperatury pozostanie zawsze problemem. A teraz, gdy wszyscy podlewają ogródki i wieczorem jest niskie ciśnienie w sieci, wręcz uniemożliwia pójście pod natrysk,i nic tu nie da najlepsza bateria termostatyczna. Dlatego w nowym domu jednak rozważam "wymieszanie" instalacji - wanna i natrysk ze zbiornika CWU na gaz, umywalki i zlewozmywak z przepływowych lub z cyrkulacją. Ot, suma doświadczeń życiowych....


Niskie ciśnienie to faktycznie problem. Korzystasz z baterii termostatycznych pod natryskami?

----------


## wodzio

też uważam że elektryczne podgrzewacze wody nie dają pełnego konfortu ani oszczędności (przynajmniej te najprostrze). Np u mnie żeby podgrzewacz się włączył musi być odpowiedni przepływ, ponieważ teraz woda zimna nie jest taka zimna to musze 
1) odkręcić ciepłą wodę na tyle mocno żeby sie włączył podgrzwacz
2) dokręcić zimną żeby była odpowiednia

w sumie za duży strumnień jak na umycie rąk (dodam że bateria termostatyczna tego nie rozwiąże, bo przecież nic innego niż ja zrobić nie może), można by zamontwać słabszy podgrzewacz, ale w zimie byłby za słaby

----------


## Duży Boban

> Podgrzewacz dobrze dobrany do baterii dobrej jakości (termostatycznej) z mieszaczem jest OK. Fakt stwierdzony przeze mnie. Zakamienienie: czy zakamieniona wężownica w zbiorniku centralnym ma dużą sprawność? Ile kosztuje nowa? Wyrównianie temperatury można osiągnąć za pomocą małego (5,10l) zbiornika przy termie. Pobór prądu tylko wtedy, gdy korzystasz w wody - czyli chwilowy. Przy codziennych kąpielach w wannie może być drożej, ale patrz wyżej o wannach.


1. Napełnienie wanny z podgrzewacza przepływowego wymaga ustawienia małego przepływu wody i trwa to długo
2. Wężownica jest o wiele mniaj wrażliwa na zakamienienie niż ogrzewacz przepływowy. 
3.  Jaka terma? Pisałeś o podgrzewaczach przepływowych a nie pojemnościowych.
4.  Odnośnie poboru prądu - musisz mieć duży przydział mocy z elektrowni żeby z nich korzystać a każdy kilowat kosztuje.  A co będzie jak na raz będą włączone 2 albo 3 podgrzewacze np kuchni i 2 łazienkach?  Wystarczy mocy, żeby obsłużyć te kilkadziesiąt kilowatów?
5. 2 razy w życiu korzystałem z komfortowego prysznica obsługiwanego og. przepływowym. W innych przypadkach ustawienie ciepłej wody wymagało dużej cierpliwości. To jest bez porównania do komortu korzystania z cw z zasobnika - woda o stałej temperaturze bez względu na wielkość strumienia.

----------


## Rafal_G

A jakby owinąć rurki folia aluminiową? Sprawdza się w przypadku turystycznych toreb do przechowywania zimnych napoi. Powinna dodatkowo odbić trochę ciapła.

----------


## Jacek K.

> można by zamontwać słabszy podgrzewacz, ale w zimie byłby za słaby


A co z podgrzewaczami o kilku progach działania?

----------


## sSiwy12

Nieco wczesniej, ktoś pisał o podgrzewaczach przepływowych elektronicznych. Ich działanie eliminuje wszystkie mankamenty tytaj poruszone. Co wiecej, współpracują z instalacjami CWU.  Innymi słowy, "dają" bardzo stabilną temperature wody, nie są wrazliwe na zmiany ciśnienia, współpracujuą z kilkoma punktami poboru wody. Typoszereg zaczyna sie od 6kW (trzy fazy). Są idealne - gdyby nie cena.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jacek K.

1. Napełnienie wanny z podgrzewacza przepływowego wymaga ustawienia małego przepływu wody i trwa to długo

Fakt. Z drugiej strony potrzeba naprawdę dużego zbiornika, żeby po kimś kąpiącym się w wannie mogła wykąpać się druga osoba. Woda w zbiorniku też się przecież nie ogrzeje w minutę.

2. Wężownica jest o wiele mniaj wrażliwa na zakamienienie niż ogrzewacz przepływowy.

A co z przepływówkami o tzw. odsłoniętym przewodzie grzejnym? Kamień nie osadza się na nich, bo grzałka "pracuje" pod wpływem temperatury.

3.  Jaka terma? Pisałeś o podgrzewaczach przepływowych a nie pojemnościowych.

Termy jako alternatywa do przepływówek i cyrkulacji. Sorry, wkleiłem w jednym ciągu.

4.  Odnośnie poboru prądu - musisz mieć duży przydział mocy z elektrowni żeby z nich korzystać a każdy kilowat kosztuje.

Fakt!

A co będzie jak na raz będą włączone 2 albo 3 podgrzewacze np kuchni i 2 łazienkach?  Wystarczy mocy, żeby obsłużyć te kilkadziesiąt kilowatów?

Na kilkadziesiąt kW to raczej chodzić nie będzie nigdy, zwłaszcza przy dobrze dobranych podgrzewaczach. Odwrócę pytanie: ile kosztuje grzanie zbiornika o pojemności wystarczającej do zasilenia kilku punktów odbioru? Tak czy siak gdzieś trzeba nadłożyć: albo na pojemności zbiornika albo na mocy przyłączeniowej. 

5. 2 razy w życiu korzystałem z komfortowego prysznica obsługiwanego og. przepływowym. W innych przypadkach ustawienie ciepłej wody wymagało dużej cierpliwości. To jest bez porównania do komortu korzystania z cw z zasobnika - woda o stałej temperaturze bez względu na wielkość strumienia.[/quote]

A możesz opisać co takiego zrobiono z instalacjami w tych komfortowych przypadkach?

----------


## jabko

Czy tylko mi najlepszym rozwiązaniem wydaje sie kocioł na paliwo stałe z dużym zasobnikiem.
Bezwładność ogromna a jak w domu robi się ciepło i instalacja sie "zamyka" to powolne wygaszanie pieca praktycznie za darmo ogrzewa zasobnik.
W ogóle przy grzaniu węglem czy drzewem grzanie zasobnika to darmowy dodatek.

Wody pod dostatkiem, koszty najmniejsze ze wszystkich. napełnienie wanny przy zasobniku 200L to pikuś.

Tylko jedno "ALE".
Paliwo stałe kłopotliwe w użyciu więc "jaśnie państwo" znajdą zaraz tysiace akgumentów na NIE.

A ja powiem tyle że u moich rodziców (gdzie mieszkałem 15 lat) zawsze był piec na węgiel i boiler i kąpały się 3 osoby osobno i każdy miał gorąca wodę kiedy chciał.
W domu było gorąco i nikt z przerażeniem nie patrzył na rachunki za prąd czy gaz.

Huok  :Lol:

----------


## Jacek K.

> Nieco wczesniej, ktoś pisał o podgrzewaczach przepływowych elektronicznych. Ich działanie eliminuje wszystkie mankamenty tytaj poruszone. Co wiecej, współpracują z instalacjami CWU.  Innymi słowy, "dają" bardzo stabilną temperature wody, nie są wrazliwe na zmiany ciśnienia, współpracujuą z kilkoma punktami poboru wody. Typoszereg zaczyna sie od 6kW (trzy fazy). Są idealne - gdyby nie cena.
> Pozdrawiam.


Ja o takich właśnie piszę. Link na 18kW:
http://www.megamedia.pl/agd-technika...s-de-18400.php
Znajomy ma i bardzo chwali.

Moja wina. Powinienem uściślić przed wypowiedzeniem się na temat.

Starego typu oczywiście też można, ale takie mają chyba do 4 stopni temperatur.

----------


## Jacek K.

> Czy tylko mi najlepszym rozwiązaniem wydaje sie kocioł na paliwo stałe z dużym zasobnikiem.
> Bezwładność ogromna a jak w domu robi się ciepło i instalacja sie "zamyka" to powolne wygaszanie pieca praktycznie za darmo ogrzewa zasobnik.
> W ogóle przy grzaniu węglem czy drzewem grzanie zasobnika to darmowy dodatek.
> 
> Wody pod dostatkiem, koszty najmniejsze ze wszystkich. napełnienie wanny przy zasobniku 200L to pikuś.
> 
> Tylko jedno "ALE".
> Paliwo stałe kłopotliwe w użyciu więc "jaśnie państwo" znajdą zaraz tysiace akgumentów na NIE.
> 
> ...


Czasy się zmieniły i teraz na rachunki się patrzy, tym bardziej że domy często na kredyt.

Po koleji:
1. Jak wygląda grzanie latem? Zimą to dodatek do c.o., ale latem (chyba) nie grzejesz w piecu?
2. Co to znaczy "wody pod dostatkiem"? Ważne czy pieniędzy pod dostatkiem!
3. Paliwo stałe jest kłopotliwe również w zakupie i przechowywaniu. Gdzieś trzeba mieć skład, który trzeba uzupełniać. Prawda jest taka, że bez automatyki to dziś bardzo ciężko się żyje i można się zdziwić wracając z ferii zimowych widząc rozwalone rury przy grzejnikach.
4. Koszt jeszcze raz. Czym palisz w piecu? Jeżeli nie są to śmieci (mam nadzieję), to paliwo tak czy siak kupić trzeba.Żyjemy w gospodarce rynkowej i rzeczy najtańsze szybko zrównują się cenowo z innymi ze względu na mechanizmy rynkowe (popyt "podwyższa cenę).

----------


## Duży Boban

> 1. Napełnienie wanny z podgrzewacza przepływowego wymaga ustawienia małego przepływu wody i trwa to długo
> 
> Fakt. Z drugiej strony potrzeba naprawdę dużego zbiornika, żeby po kimś kąpiącym się w wannie mogła wykąpać się druga osoba. Woda w zbiorniku też się przecież nie ogrzeje w minutę.


Zgoda ale kapeil tez nie trwa minuty. Napełniasz wannę i czas start. Moczysz się chwilę, myjesz, wypuszczasz wodę, wycierasz, ubierasz. Najmniej trwa to kilkanaście minut, akurat tyle, żeby woda w zasobniku osiągnęła żądaną temperaturę.





> 2. Wężownica jest o wiele mniaj wrażliwa na zakamienienie niż ogrzewacz przepływowy.
> 
> A co z przepływówkami o tzw. odsłoniętym przewodzie grzejnym? Kamień nie osadza się na nich, bo grzałka "pracuje" pod wpływem temperatury.


Nie znam się tak dokładnie.





> 4.  Odnośnie poboru prądu - musisz mieć duży przydział mocy z elektrowni żeby z nich korzystać a każdy kilowat kosztuje.
> 
> Fakt!
> 
> A co będzie jak na raz będą włączone 2 albo 3 podgrzewacze np kuchni i 2 łazienkach?  Wystarczy mocy, żeby obsłużyć te kilkadziesiąt kilowatów? 
> 
> Na kilkadziesiąt kW to raczej chodzić nie będzie nigdy, zwłaszcza przy dobrze dobranych podgrzewaczach. Odwrócę pytanie: ile kosztuje grzanie zbiornika o pojemności wystarczającej do zasilenia kilku punktów odbioru? Tak czy siak gdzieś trzeba nadłożyć: albo na pojemności zbiornika albo na mocy przyłączeniowej.


No zgoda, przegiąłem z tymi kilowatami.  Centralny ogrzewacz przepływowy 3f ma chyba 23 kW. 





> 5. 2 razy w życiu korzystałem z komfortowego prysznica obsługiwanego og. przepływowym. W innych przypadkach ustawienie ciepłej wody wymagało dużej cierpliwości. To jest bez porównania do komortu korzystania z cw z zasobnika - woda o stałej temperaturze bez względu na wielkość strumienia.


A możesz opisać co takiego zrobiono z instalacjami w tych komfortowych przypadkach?[/quote]

Nie mogę bo nie sprawdzałem. Mogę natomiast opisać co ja robiłem - przesuwałem uchwyt baterii i leciała ciepła woda. Zwiększałem przepływ a temperatura wody była cięgle taka sama - niesamowite zjawisko jak na og. przepływowe 

 :smile:  

PS. Ciekawe, czy mi wyjdą cytaty 
 :Roll:

----------


## jabko

> ...
> 
> Po koleji:
> 1. Jak wygląda grzanie latem? Zimą to dodatek do c.o., ale latem (chyba) nie grzejesz w piecu?
> 2. Co to znaczy "wody pod dostatkiem"? Ważne czy pieniędzy pod dostatkiem!
> 3. Paliwo stałe jest kłopotliwe również w zakupie i przechowywaniu. Gdzieś trzeba mieć skład, który trzeba uzupełniać. Prawda jest taka, że bez automatyki to dziś bardzo ciężko się żyje i można się zdziwić wracając z ferii zimowych widząc rozwalone rury przy grzejnikach.
> 4. Koszt jeszcze raz. Czym palisz w piecu? Jeżeli nie są to śmieci (mam nadzieję), to paliwo tak czy siak kupić trzeba.Żyjemy w gospodarce rynkowej i rzeczy najtańsze szybko zrównują się cenowo z innymi ze względu na mechanizmy rynkowe (popyt "podwyższa cenę).


1. Cytują tatusia "Odejście na grzejniki zamknięte. Spalam śmieci (papierki i garść drzewa) i boiler gorący"
2. Ciepłej wody pełno a i tak kilka razy taniej nizprądem czy gazem
3. Przechowywanie ?? Przy własnym domu i działce 1000m2 ty sie martwisz o przechowanie kupki węgla czy drzewa ??
Co to blok na osiedlu czy co ??
4.Szybko siezrównują ??
Płacę za drzewo lisciaste 50zł/m3 od 6 lat.
Ojciec płaci 50zł/m3 od 10 lat.
Aczkolwiek faktycznie pamiętam czasy bardzo odległe że płaci 35zł.

Przy 50zł wychodzi kilkukrotnie taniej od prądu.

----------


## Jacek K.

> Zgoda ale kapeil tez nie trwa minuty. Napełniasz wannę i czas start. Moczysz się chwilę, myjesz, wypuszczasz wodę, wycierasz, ubierasz. Najmniej trwa to kilkanaście minut, akurat tyle, żeby woda w zasobniku osiągnęła żądaną temperaturę.


To się zgadza, ale nie możesz powiedzieć, że woda w całym zbiorniku ma taką samą temperaturę. Na górze zbiornika w tzw. części dyżurnej, jest gorąco, ale niżej już nie. Zbiornik 120l na kąpiel w wannie może nie wystarczyć przy (zaznaczam) pełnym komforcie (na jedną osobę). Korzystalem z takiego rozwiązania (Buderus na gaz) przez kilka miesięcy zimą i trzeba było się spieszyć. Grzanie powolne (kwadransik) do osiągnięcia "apogeum komfortu" przy kotle 32 kW. Wcale nie tak różowo, chociaż pewnie lepiej niż przy starego typu przepływówkach (nie elektronicznych). A nakręcić kurkami trzeba się zawsze, jeśli nie ma się termostatycznych mieszaczy.




> PS. Ciekawe, czy mi wyjdą cytaty


Nie wyszly  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Duży Boban

> Zgoda ale kapeil tez nie trwa minuty. Napełniasz wannę i czas start. Moczysz się chwilę, myjesz, wypuszczasz wodę, wycierasz, ubierasz. Najmniej trwa to kilkanaście minut, akurat tyle, żeby woda w zasobniku osiągnęła żądaną temperaturę.
> 			
> 		
> 
> To się zgadza, ale nie możesz powiedzieć, że woda w całym zbiorniku ma taką samą temperaturę. Na górze zbiornika w tzw. części dyżurnej, jest gorąco, ale niżej już nie. Zbiornik 120l na kąpiel w wannie może nie wystarczyć przy (zaznaczam) pełnym komforcie (na jedną osobę). Korzystalem z takiego rozwiązania (Buderus na gaz) przez kilka miesięcy zimą i trzeba było się spieszyć. Grzanie powolne (kwadransik) do osiągnięcia "apogeum komfortu" przy kotle 32 kW. Wcale nie tak różowo, chociaż pewnie lepiej niż przy starego typu przepływówkach (nie elektronicznych). A nakręcić kurkami trzeba się zawsze, jeśli nie ma się termostatycznych mieszaczy.


To widać zasobnik za mały. Trzeba było dać 140l.  Kręcenie kurkami przy przepływówce i zasobniku to zupełnie inne bajki. a bateria termostatyczna też ma bezwładność i z nagłymi skokami temperatury ( jak to ma często miejsce przy og. przepływowych) sobie nie poradzi






> Nie wyszly 
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Wyszły dokładnie tak jak chciałem 

 :big tongue:

----------


## Jacek K.

To fajnie nawet wyszło i myślę, że może byc realnie w mojej okolicy. Ale co z tą automatyką? No i ja nie planuję budowy piwnicy, więc brud byłby w domu i dym przy otwieraniu dzwiczek od kotła. Z tego powodu zrezygnowałem z kominka w ogóle! Mój dom jest tak projektowany, że będzie zużywał nikłe ilości energii na grzanie pomieszczeń. Co w takim razie?

Czasy się zmieniają jak pisałem wcześniej i dziś już nie wolno budować domów zimnych (przepisy), a ekonomia zmusza do budowania domów małych (takich w sam raz DLA RODZINY). W małym dobrze izolowanycm domu kocioł na paliwo stałe jest nieporozumieniem, bo wymogi energetyczne są bardzo małe. A nikt nie będzie kupował kotła na wegiel żeby taniej nagrzać wodę do wanny. Dziś liczy się precyzja w wyliczeniach i wykonastwie, montuje szczelna okna, precyzyjnie projektuje domy. Krezusi z 300-metrowymi rezydencjami nie potrzebują martwić się kosztami cyrkulacji wody ciepłej. A stare domy stoją i stać będą, ale to nie znaczy, żeby budować dziś jak Twoi rodzice paredziesiąt lat temu. Inne realia!

----------


## Jacek K.

> To widać zasobnik za mały. Trzeba było dać 140l.  Kręcenie kurkami przy przepływówce i zasobniku to zupełnie inne bajki. a bateria termostatyczna też ma bezwładność i z nagłymi skokami temperatury ( jak to ma często miejsce przy og. przepływowych) sobie nie poradzi


Skoki temperatury w nowoczesnych przepływówkach wynikają ze skoków ciśnienia, a z tymi zbiornik sobie też nie poradzi bez jakiegoś hydroforu. Baterie bezdotykowe na 100% też polegną. 

Moja konkluzja jest taka: zbiornik dałbym tylko w przypadku chęci magazynowania ciepła od np solarów latem, ale przy przepływówkach (ew. małych termach elektrycznych) to nie ma sensu, bo trzeba dokupić taki zbiornik ekstra. 




> Wyszły dokładnie tak jak chciałem


A, to zwracam honor  :wink:

----------


## Senser

To chyba nie jest do końca ważne, czy rurka jest gruba czy cienka, ani sama otulina (nie że bez...), ale chodzi o to że chyba jednak podczas pracy cyrkulacji jednak w jakimś chyba stopniu następuje wymieszanie wody już w samym zbiorniku CWU i tyle.
Ja w czasie kiedy cyrkulację miałem włączoną cały czas lub nawet kilka godzin na dobe to straty z tyt. jej używania oceniam nawet nawet na ok. 200,00 zł na miesiąc. Więc na początek odciąłem cyrkulację na góre (jeszcze nie używana łazienka), a że do dolnej łazienki i kuchni do kotłowni jest niemal przez ściane więc ciepła woda jest dość szybko...
Więc z tych powodów, cyrkulację ostatnio mam po prostu wyłączoną...

Faktycznie, że w tych domowych walkach o oszczędności z tym tematem jest najgorzej...i chyba specjalnie diametralnie nic tu się nie da zrobić. Nawet czasowe włączanie i tak naraża nas na straty...pytanie tylko jakie u kogo...

----------


## Duży Boban

> Skoki temperatury w nowoczesnych przepływówkach wynikają ze skoków ciśnienia, a z tymi zbiornik sobie też nie poradzi bez jakiegoś hydroforu.


Zmiany temperatury wynikają ze zmiany przepływu; z tym sobie przepływówki nie radzą, przynajmniej te, z których miałem wątpliwą przyjemność korzystać.  Te nowocześniejsze pewnie sobie radzą ze zmiennym przepływem, skokami ciśnienia i łupieżem ; przynajmniej do czasu, dopóki po paru latach nie odezwą się głosy ich użytkowników mających większe i być może odmienne doświadczenia.
A zasobnik ze zmiennym przeplywem sobie radzi doskonale, jest mu doskonale obojętne ile wody z niego wypływa. Czasem ta woda może się skończyć, to fakt.

----------


## RaStro

> Otuliny na rury stosowane do CO są wyrywaniem kasy z budujących.


E... te otuliny to są nie po to żeby izolować termicznie tylko żeby tynk i kafelki nie pękały gdy rura zmienia swoją wielkość pod wpływem zmian temperatury...

----------


## Jacek K.

> A zasobnik ze zmiennym przeplywem sobie radzi doskonale, jest mu doskonale obojętne ile wody z niego wypływa. Czasem ta woda może się skończyć, to fakt.


Miałem na myśli to, że przy niskim ciśnieniu w kranie masz też niskie ciśnienie ciepłej wody i nic na to nie poradzisz (bez hydroforu). Przy normalnym ciśnieniu tzw. nowoczesne przepływówki elektroniczne nie mają z tym problemu. Tyle, że do tej pory te "nowoczesne" to była dla mnie norma i dopiero teraz skojarzyłem, że raz w życiu kąpałem się pod prysznicem ze starą przepływówką (i nie było to faktycznie komfortowe). Po prostu moje doświadczenie obejmuje tylko te nowoczesne, a Twoja (i innych forumowiczów) te starszego typu. Stąd nieporozumienie.

----------


## 1950

> Napisał adam_mk
> 
> Otuliny na rury stosowane do CO są wyrywaniem kasy z budujących.
> 
> 
> E... te otuliny to są nie po to żeby izolować termicznie tylko żeby tynk i kafelki nie pękały gdy rura zmienia swoją wielkość pod wpływem zmian temperatury...


  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
powaliłeś mnie  :Lol:

----------


## adam_mk

Witam
Wnikliwie wczytuję się w wypowiedzi. Analizuję argumenty za i przeciw.
Dość dawno już postanowiłem że:
Postawię sobie zbiornik ciepła o dużej pojemności z rozdziałem warstwowym temperatur. Taka rura ustawiona do pionu o pojemności 2-3 tony. Przy samym szczycie tego zbiornika wprowadzę wężownicę układu CWU. Otrzymam układ przepływowy o bardzo dużej sprawności. Zład zbiornika będzie grzał obwody podłogówki poprzez mieszacz. Na dole zbiornika umieszczę wężownice zasilające ciepłem zbiornik z różnych źródeł (piec, solary, PC, kogenerator czy co tam wymyślę). Wydaje mi się, że to jest dobre rozwiązanie. Eliminuje większość opisywanych problemów.
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## bwojtek

> zasilające ciepłem zbiornik z różnych źródeł (piec, solary, PC, kogenerator czy co tam wymyślę).


To trochę nie do końca w temacie ale zastanwiałeś się nad "stopą zwrotu" takich nakładów na kilka źródeł ciepła? Po ilu latach (czy wogóle?) zwróci się koszt zainstalowania solara+PC+kogeneratora (nawet nie wiem co to jest  :Lol:  )?

----------


## adam_mk

Przy nakładach jakie ponoszę w wysokości ok 2000zł na układ - to szybko.
Adam M.

----------


## Jacek K.

> Przy nakładach jakie ponoszę w wysokości ok 2000zł na układ - to szybko.
> Adam M.


Czy mógłbyś przedstawić sposób obliczeń? Jak Ci wyszło 2000zł?

----------


## SNCF

dlaczego nikt nie odpisuje na pomysl folii aluminiowej ?

----------


## adam_mk

Jacku
Ja sobie robię takie układy z tego co mi leży pod nogami. Możesz nie uwierzyć, ale zrobione po prostu działają.
Na przykład pompa ciepła:

Sprężarka - 55kg po 0.7zł = 38,50
Komplet zapasowych uszczelnień, łożyska itp 10kg - 7zł.
Presostat - Allegro. Upolowałem za 97zł.(nowy!)
Propan czysty - 11kg za 43zł (butlę mam, hurtownia obok)
Rury połączeniowe - 20zł (z rozebranego sporego agregatu)
Wziernik - muszę kupić za jakieś 120zł.  :Evil:  
Dysza rozprężna termostatyczna - niestety ok 500zł.
Elektrozawory do czynników chłodniczych 4szt - razem 20zł (odzysk)
No i najważniejsze - STABILIZATOR TEMPERATURY SKRAPLANIA - około 1000zł.
Parownik i skraplacz robię sam. Muszę, bo takiej konstrukcji, jaką stawiam po prostu typowej nie ma.
Lut z dodatkiem srebra - 10zł laska z otuliną (15 lasek) =150zł.
Dojdzie filtr-odwadniacz i parę drobiazgów.
Wszystko już leży prawie gotowe do montażu. Kończę modyfikacje uszczelnień sprężarki.
Napęd z koła wodnego i praca praktycznie gratis przez wiele lat.
Jak coś padnie, to poprawię sobie. Komercyjnie bym takiego cudu na odzyskach nie stawiał, bo mógłbym zysk w paliwo wsadzić.
Ale ja tak do końca normalnie nie buduję. Teraz stawiam środek chałupy (rekuperator, pompy powietrza, czerpnie, pompę ciepła i takie tam urządzonka). Ściany i stropy postawię jak już dopchnę kwity. Załatwiania papierologii jest sporo. Jak budujesz to sam wiesz.
Pozdrawiam Adam M.  :Lol: 

O tej folii:
Napisałeś " A jakby owinąć rurki folia aluminiową? Sprawdza się w przypadku turystycznych toreb do przechowywania zimnych napoi. Powinna dodatkowo odbić trochę ciapła."
Zasadnicze nieporozumienie polega na tym, że walczymy z przewodnictwem cieplnym i konwekcją (tu wymuszaną celowo) a nie z promieniowaniem cieplnym. Nawet jakbyś te rury pozłocił i wypolerował, to skutku zamierzonego nie będzie. Tu trzeba super izolacji termicznej. I to jeszcze nie za grubej.
Adam M.

----------


## Jacek K.

O rano! adam_mk to normalnie drugi Słodowy. Sam pompę ciepła sobie robi. Niesamowite! Adam, daj zdjęcia jak coś skonstruujesz, plis!


A dlaczego nie wolno dać za grubej izolacji termicznej na rurach?

----------


## adam_mk

Bo jak wsadzisz 10cm na ściankę to w żadnej ścianie tego nie schowasz!
Adam M.

----------


## adrian

W ścianie nie - ale można chować w kanałach obudowanych GK i wypełnionych wełną.

----------


## Jacek K.

> Bo jak wsadzisz 10cm na ściankę to w żadnej ścianie tego nie schowasz!
> Adam M.


U mnie sciany będą z G-K (gdzie się tylko da).

----------


## godul1

> O rano! adam_mk to normalnie drugi Słodowy. Sam pompę ciepła sobie robi. Niesamowite! Adam, daj zdjęcia jak coś skonstruujesz, plis!


Z tego co napisał wynika ze kompresor bedzie tylko regenerował a nie robił od podstaw :wink:

----------


## Jacek K.

> Napisał Jacek K.
> 
> O rano! adam_mk to normalnie drugi Słodowy. Sam pompę ciepła sobie robi. Niesamowite! Adam, daj zdjęcia jak coś skonstruujesz, plis!
> 
> 
> Z tego co napisał wynika ze kompresor bedzie tylko regenerował a nie robił od podstaw


Etap przejściowy  :wink:  Nie można wszystkiego produkować od razu  :wink:

----------


## adam_mk

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Fakt!
Składanie z klocków dostępnych daje konstrukcje artystyczne. Pełne ekspresji!
Ale jak działają poprawnie?  :Lol:  
Pozdrawiam Adam M.

----------


## MARKOG

No to teraz ja się pochwalę co wymyśliłem - ponieważ mam pompę ciepłą i temperatura wody w zbiorniku wynosi 50oC to bardezo zależy mi na nie wychładzaniu CWU- w PC mam sterowanie pompką ciepła ale niestety w przedziałach 1h co oznacza że np: żona wstaje przed 6-tą ja po 6-tej i pompka musi chodzić od 5-7mej. Nie zadowala mnie to - rozwiązanie Programator elektroniczny w gniazdku - niekoniecznie - wtedy mam ustalone okresy i muszę się "wstrzelić". Inne rozwiązanie wpadło mi do głowy i stosuję z powodzenie dwa lata:
RADIOLINIA - koszt 120 złotych poskich - (do tego 2 pilociki w komplecie) - można dokupić więcej :smile: . Dwa kanały czasowe - jeden otwiera przekaznik sterujący pompką na 2 minuty drugi na 10 minut. Jeden pilot wisi na haczyku w łazience drugi leży w kuchni. Jak chcwe sie wykąpać naciskam "czerwony guziczek -10 minut :smile:  i ma ciepłą wodę po 30 sek od nacisnięcia. Jak chce podmyc gary (to juz moja zona) to też czerwony :smile:  a jak umyć zęby to zielony 2 minuty - oczywiście czasy pracy kanałów dowolnie programowalne.
Rozwiązanie praktyczne i pomka chodzi naprawdę bardzo krótko :smile:

----------


## cemik1

Widziałem też rozwiązanie oparte o wodomierz z wyjściem impulsowym (kontaktronem). Trzeba puścić trochę wody (nominalnie ciepłej), wodomierz daje impuls i pompka dzieła kilka minut (podtrzymuje przekaźnik czasowy). Działa z dowolnego kranu. Można połączyć ze sterowaniem czasowym.

----------


## jabko

> ...Jeden pilot wisi na haczyku w łazience drugi leży w kuchni. Jak chcwe sie wykąpać naciskam "czerwony guziczek -10 minut i ma ciepłą wodę po 30 sek od nacisnięcia. Jak chce podmyc gary (to juz moja zona) to też czerwony a jak umyć zęby to zielony 2 minuty ...


O kurde.
Czerwony guziczek, zielony guziczek, jeden pilot, drugi pilot - łomatkooo
 :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:  

Dom jak u Jetsonów   :Lol:

----------


## MARKOG

> Napisał MARKOG
> 
> ...Jeden pilot wisi na haczyku w łazience drugi leży w kuchni. Jak chcwe sie wykąpać naciskam "czerwony guziczek -10 minut i ma ciepłą wodę po 30 sek od nacisnięcia. Jak chce podmyc gary (to juz moja zona) to też czerwony a jak umyć zęby to zielony 2 minuty ...
> 
> 
> O kurde.
> Czerwony guziczek, zielony guziczek, jeden pilot, drugi pilot - łomatkooo
>    
> 
> Dom jak u Jetsonów



Ma sie te zaczątki inteligentnego domu - nie  :smile:   Za to jaka oszczędność wody - pompka chodzi max 20-30 min na dobę dla usprawnienia są piloty z jednym guziczkiem wtedy już nie ma dylematu czy nacisnąć czerwony czy zielony  :smile: . Zrobiłem błąd bo będąc na etapie projektowania elektryki powinienem doprowadzić sobie kabelki obok zlewu kuchennego i do obu łazienek i wtedy zrobiłbym zgrabne, być może ukryte, przyciski uruchmiające pompkę cyrkulacyjną. Ale coż pilocika leżącego na półeczce też nie widać - a najlepiej jest jak przychodzą goście i mówię im że jak chcą ciepła wodę to niech sobie nacisną guziczek na pilocie, wtedy standardowe pytanie to "Czy mam wode na pilota?"

----------


## MARKOG

> Widziałem też rozwiązanie oparte o wodomierz z wyjściem impulsowym (kontaktronem). Trzeba puścić trochę wody (nominalnie ciepłej), wodomierz daje impuls i pompka dzieła kilka minut (podtrzymuje przekaźnik czasowy). Działa z dowolnego kranu. Można połączyć ze sterowaniem czasowym.


Tak to jest dobre rozwiązanie - ale nie zupełnie :smile:  . Sytacja taka:wchodzisz (w zimie rano) pod prysznic - odkręcasz wodę - uruchamia się pompka cyrkulacyjna - woda płynie zimna przez jakieś 30 sek- a ty brrrr..... Troszke bez sensu bo i tak musisz tą samą zimną wodę wylać nie użytkując jej. Dla wody to wszystko jedno czy doleci do baterii rurką "cyrkulacyjną" czy rurką "od wody ciepłej". Musisz pierwszą zimną wodę zlać. No chyba że będzie inna procedura tzn załączasz wodę ciepłą - czujnik wyzwala impuls przekaznik zaczyna działać - wyłącza wodę- czekasz pół minuty i dopiero odkręcasz właściwą wodę ciepłą. Wiąże się to oczywiście z jakimś czujnikiem przepływu na rurze z ciepłą wodą.

----------


## brachol

tak na moje oko to chyba najtaniej zrobic cos takiego jak pisze *Markog* czyli przycisk wlaczajacy pompe z jakim ogranicznikiem czasowym dzialania tej pompy powiedzmy 1min i to powinno rozwiazac sprawe

----------


## jabko

Ja na szczęscie mam kotłownie i pom. gospodarcze za scianą łazienek (łazienki nad sobą) wiec od zbiornika do kranów będzie ze 3m rurki.

Dalej mam kuchnię (jakieś 8m rurki).
I myślę że to dobry rozkład zapewniający ciepłą wodę w umywalkach na zawołanie a w kuchni żeby cos opłukać ciepła woda jest wręcz niepożądana.   :Lol:

----------


## cemik1

> Napisał cemik1
> 
> Widziałem też rozwiązanie oparte o wodomierz z wyjściem impulsowym (kontaktronem). Trzeba puścić trochę wody (nominalnie ciepłej), wodomierz daje impuls i pompka dzieła kilka minut (podtrzymuje przekaźnik czasowy). Działa z dowolnego kranu. Można połączyć ze sterowaniem czasowym.
> 
> 
> Tak to jest dobre rozwiązanie - ale nie zupełnie . Sytacja taka:wchodzisz (w zimie rano) pod prysznic - odkręcasz wodę - uruchamia się pompka cyrkulacyjna - woda płynie zimna przez jakieś 30 sek- a ty brrrr..... Troszke bez sensu bo i tak musisz tą samą zimną wodę wylać nie użytkując jej. Dla wody to wszystko jedno czy doleci do baterii rurką "cyrkulacyjną" czy rurką "od wody ciepłej". Musisz pierwszą zimną wodę zlać. No chyba że będzie inna procedura tzn załączasz wodę ciepłą - czujnik wyzwala impuls przekaznik zaczyna działać - wyłącza wodę- czekasz pół minuty i dopiero odkręcasz właściwą wodę ciepłą. Wiąże się to oczywiście z jakimś czujnikiem przepływu na rurze z ciepłą wodą.


Tak właśnie należało robić. Odkręcasz wodę. Spuszczasz ok 1l. Wodomierz załącza cyrkulację. Zakręcasz wodę. Czekasz 30-60s. Odkręcasz już na stałe ciepłą wodę.
Gdy załączas pompkę pilotem też musisz czekać aż dojdzie ona do kranu.

----------


## grzegorzleg

Tak woda ciepła w kranie na żądanie to dobry pomysł 
Po dołączeniu zegara sterującego można ustawić różne konfiguracje
Dotyczy to nie tylko cyrkulacji ale również wyłączania kotła w czasie nocy coby nie podgrzewał wtedy wody a dopiero jak będzie potrzebna rano z odpowiednim wyprzedzeniem

----------


## bwojtek

Ciekawe pomysły tu się pojawiają chociaż ich wygoda jest dla mnie conajmniej dyskusyjna (naciskanie najpierw pilota jak chcę ciepłą wodę??? Hm...). Nie wiem jednak jakie macie odległości do kranów ale jak już pisałem wcześniej u mnie mija kilka minut od włączenia pompy cyrkulacyjnej zanim faktycznie w całym obiegu jest ciepła woda więc jakoś te pomysły z włączaniem pompki na chcwilę przed zapotrzebowaniem na ciepłą wodę wydają mi się mało praktyczne w moim przynajmniej przypadku.

----------


## MARKOG

No ja mam takie rozwiązanie praktycze od dwóch lat i powiem ci że się sprawdza. Breloczek wisi na drzwiach w łazience jak wstaje to pierwsze co naciskam guziczek - zanim się załatwię, przygotuję do kąpiel itp i to ciepłą woda już jest ( faktycznie w tej łązience jest blisko do CWU) oczywiście jak za dnia opłukuję ręce to nawet nie uruchamiam popmki bo po co myje w zimnej/letniej - no chyba że bardzo brudne ręce to uruchamiam. Z kuchnią faktycznie droga rurek jest troszkę dłuższa - szacuję 15-20m i tam czas oczekiwania jest dłuższy - ale nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie żeby przed umyciem garów minutę wczesniej nacisnąć ten guziczek. Wolę takie rozwiązanie niż co chwila grzanie zbiornika przy stale uruchomionej pompce lub "wstrzeliwanie" się w godziny zaprogramowane na programatorku elektronicznym - bez możliwości ręcznego uruchomienia pompki - zresztą te dwa systemy można połączyć: można podłączyć timer na poranne i wieczorne godziny o ile myjemy się o tej samej porze a "wyzwalania ręcznego" używać w ciągu dnia. Teoria teorią niby w dobrych otulinach nie powinno się wychładzać ale ja jeszcze u nikogo nie spotkałem żeby CWU sie nie ochładzała w ścianach. Koszt zamontowania takiego ustrojstwa był minimalny 90 zł. Praktyczne i tanie - naprawdę polecam

----------


## MARKOG

> Tak właśnie należało robić. Odkręcasz wodę. Spuszczasz ok 1l. Wodomierz załącza cyrkulację. Zakręcasz wodę. Czekasz 30-60s. Odkręcasz już na stałe ciepłą wodę.
> Gdy załączas pompkę pilotem też musisz czekać aż dojdzie ona do kranu.


Tak ale koszt jaki 
1. dodatkowy licznik na ciepła wodę 60 zł
2. czujnik przepływu - kosmiczne pieniądze  :wink: 
3. przekaźnik sterujący
lub
1.licznik z cujnikiem - bardzo kosmiczne pieniądze  :wink: 
2. przekaźnik sterujący
Montaż: okropny - ciąć rury suszyć, lutować, srubować, gwintować, nie malować  :smile: 

A u mnie przekaznik w obudowie radiolini - podłaczam do niego tylko pompkę, radiolinię w kontakt i działa
montaż- pudełeczko przyklejone dościany taśmą klejącą :smile:

----------


## cemik1

Takie wyliczanie co jest lepsze pasek czy szelki.
Wodomierz z wyjściem impulsowym to nie taki kosmos - poniżej stówki, czyli tyle co radiolinia. Przekaźnik i tak musi być.
Montaż znacznie trudniejszy ale za to jednorazowy. U Ciebie należy wymeniać baterie w pilotach no i mogą się zawsze zawieruszyć (przynajmniej mogłyby u mnie).

----------


## MARKOG

> Takie wyliczanie co jest lepsze pasek czy szelki.
> Wodomierz z wyjściem impulsowym to nie taki kosmos - poniżej stówki, czyli tyle co radiolinia. Przekaźnik i tak musi być.
> Montaż znacznie trudniejszy ale za to jednorazowy. U Ciebie należy wymeniać baterie w pilotach no i mogą się zawsze zawieruszyć (przynajmniej mogłyby u mnie).


Tez tak mysle.
Podane tu są pomysły i praktyczne rozwiązania każdy zastosuje co chce celem minimalizacji kosztów różnego rodzaju.
PS 
Ale moim zdaniem lepszy jest pasek  :smile:

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

> No to teraz ja się pochwalę co wymyśliłem ...  rozwiązanie wpadło mi do głowy i stosuję z powodzenie dwa lata.
> .... Dwa kanały czasowe - jeden otwiera przekaznik sterujący pompką na 2 minuty drugi na 10 minut. 
> Jeden pilot wisi na haczyku w łazience drugi leży w kuchni. 
> Jak chce sie wykąpać naciskam "czerwony guziczek -10 minut i mam ciepłą wodę po 30 sek od nacisnięcia. 
> Jak chce pomyc gary (to juz moja zona) to też czerwony, a jak umyć zęby to zielony 2 minuty .


Myślę, że tylko wymyśliłeś, a nie zrealizowałeś.
Bo nie ma powodu, aby czas działania cyrkulacji był zależny od długości czy ilości pobieranej wody następująej po tej cyrkulacji.
Jeśli ciepła woda  dotrze do punktów odbioru (w Twoim przypadku po 30 sek), to dalej będzie ciekła ciepła mimo wyłączenia cyrkulacji.
Ewentualne różnice czasu niezbędnego działania cyrkulacji wynikają z długości obiegu cyrkulacyjnego i w innej instalacji mogą to być 2 minuty.

----------


## MARKOG

> Napisał MARKOG
> 
> No to teraz ja się pochwalę co wymyśliłem ...  rozwiązanie wpadło mi do głowy i stosuję z powodzenie dwa lata.
> .... Dwa kanały czasowe - jeden otwiera przekaznik sterujący pompką na 2 minuty drugi na 10 minut. 
> Jeden pilot wisi na haczyku w łazience drugi leży w kuchni. 
> Jak chce sie wykąpać naciskam "czerwony guziczek -10 minut i mam ciepłą wodę po 30 sek od nacisnięcia. 
> Jak chce pomyc gary (to juz moja zona) to też czerwony, a jak umyć zęby to zielony 2 minuty .
> 
> 
> ...



Wątpisz w moje zdolności manuale  :smile:  -Zgadzam się z tobą nie ma powodu ale tak zaprogramowałem bo były dwa kanały (a wtedy o tym nie myślałem  :smile:  i zaprogramowałem dwa czasy żeby doświadczać teoretycznie ) - a ty myśleć sobie możesz co chcesz ale przy pompie ciepła ze względu na niską temperaturę trzeba dbać o dobrą temperaturę w zbiorniuku - spadek do 40oC odczuwa się juz jako wodę zimną. Chyba nie wyobrażasz sobie że będę ci robił zdjęcia zainstalowanego przy pompce urządzenia tylko po to żeby udowodnić żę coś zrobiłem. Dla zainteresowanych podam model radiolinii do wykorzystania - najtańszej i najprostszej kupionej w sklepie z alarmami z wbudowanym przekaźnikiem w środku.

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

Ja nie podważam Twoich zdolności manualnych.
Dziwne tylko mi się wydawało, że przez 2 lata używania nie zauważyłeś, że czy nacisnąć czerwony, czy zielony nie ma znaczenia dla dalszego, długiego, czy krótkiego poboru wody.  Gdybyś to zauważył, to powinieneś w swojej relacji pominąć sprawę 2 czasów. 
Jeśli uraziłem - przepraszam.

----------


## MARKOG

> Ja nie podważam Twoich zdolności manualnych.
> Dziwne tylko mi się wydawało, że przez 2 lata używania nie zauważyłeś, że czy nacisnąć czerwony, czy zielony nie ma znaczenia dla dalszego, długiego, czy krótkiego poboru wody.  Gdybyś to zauważył, to powinieneś w swojej relacji pominąć sprawę 2 czasów. 
> Jeśli uraziłem - przepraszam.


Nie spoko traktuje wszystko z usmiechem - ale swoim postem spowodowałes to że zdjąłem obudowe z odbiornka zeby zobaczyc - co ja tam wymodziłem  :smile: . Radiolinia ma dwa kanały i dwa przekażniki ale niestety małej mocy tak więc dodałem tam jeszcze jeden przekaźnik ( jest zamknięty w obudowie) którym sterują dwa powyższe - czemu zrobiłem dwa czasy? Hmm jak sie zastanowić to już nie pamiętam pewnie celem testów i tak zostało. Ale w związku z tym nasuwa mi sie pytanko może ktoś wymyśli czym można by jeszcze było sterować w kotłowni zdalnie i na określony czas ( wypadało by wykorzystac drugi wolny kanał  :smile: )?

----------


## Mis Uszatek

A czy ktoś widział taki patent:
elektryczny podgrzewacz przepływowy tuż przy odbiorniku w instalacji z piecem gazowym bez zasobnika? Chciałbym w ten sposób skrócić czas oczekiwania na ciepłą wodę. Podgrzewacz miałby działać tylko przez te 30 sekund zanim dopłynie ciepła woda z pieca.

----------


## MARKOG

> A czy ktoś widział taki patent:
> elektryczny podgrzewacz przepływowy tuż przy odbiorniku w instalacji z piecem gazowym bez zasobnika? Chciałbym w ten sposób skrócić czas oczekiwania na ciepłą wodę. Podgrzewacz miałby działać tylko przez te 30 sekund zanim dopłynie ciepła woda z pieca.


Podgrzewacz jest sterowany przepływem trzeba by było dorobić jakiś układzik który wyzwalałby go tylko na jakiś zadany czas- to by mogło działać ale troszkę podraża nam instalację tzn. Podgrzewacz + prąd pryz każdym kranie a po drugie gdzie schowasz podgrzewacz w kabinie prysznicowej nie mówiąc już o gniazdku elektrycznym (chociaż to może być ciekawey wstrząs) no chyba że chodzi ci o jeden odległy punkt np kuchnia i szafka pod zlewem - ciekawe - mam jeden wolny podgrzewacz przepływowy i gniazdko pod zlewem - rozbiorę go zobaczę czy da się z nim coś przerobić.

----------


## Mis Uszatek

Tylko wróć żywy na forum!

Tak, rzeczywiście mam problem tylko z jednym, odległym punktem w kuchni. I już zostawiłem gniazdko. Podobno nie ma gotowych podgrzewaczy, aż tak inteligentnych, żeby się odłączyć po dostaniu ciepłej wody. Taka prosta sprawa - termostat.

----------


## MARKOG

> Tylko wróć żywy na forum!
> 
> Tak, rzeczywiście mam problem tylko z jednym, odległym punktem w kuchni. I już zostawiłem gniazdko. Podobno nie ma gotowych podgrzewaczy, aż tak inteligentnych, żeby się odłączyć po dostaniu ciepłej wody. Taka prosta sprawa - termostat.


O właśnie termostat - na rurze przed ogrzewaczem który rozłaczy nam obwód - spokojnie do wykonania. ( ja własnie rozbieram taki podgrewacz mam 3,3kW taki nakręcany na baterię)[/url]

----------


## godul1

ja mam podobny układ ale z pojemnościowym podgrzewaczem o pojemności 15 litrów. jest on zasilany woda z Pieca 2-funkcyjnego który znajduje się dwa piętra niżej. Z tego zbiornika sa zasilane umywalka(1.5 metra rurki od zasobnika), kuchnia(1m od zasaobnika) oraz prysznic(3 metry od zasobnika). W przypadku kuchni i umywalki- ciepła woda jest praktycznie natychmiast. W kabinie prysznicowej jest trochę gorzej ale i tak o niebo lepiej niż bez zasobnika. Sam zasobnik praktycznie moze byc odłączony od pradu. ja podłaczyłem go przez włacznik czasowy tak aby załaczał się jedynie w niskiej taryfie.

----------


## mobby

*MARKOG*

Prześlij mi informacje dotycząceelementów nieżbędnych do uruchomienia Twojego patentu. DLa mnie Twój sposób jest jak najbardziej zadawalający.

Pozdrawiam

Mobby

----------


## kroyena

Ale kombinujecie, jak te dzikie konie z wagonem węgla pod górkę.

Nie za bardzo rozumiem po co timer'y?
Może ktoś mnie logicznie wytłumaczy? Hę?

Pytanko:
Kiedy używamy ciepłej wody i chcemy żeby była od razu w kurku?
Odpowiedź:
Gdy jesteśmy w pomieszczeniu?

To po co timer jak wystarczy czujka ruchu?

Tylko wtedy pomka musi być na pracę dorywczą dobrana. Bo będzie często zaąłczać i wyłączać.
I nie wierzę że osobna pompka na kuchnię i na łazienkę lub posczególne łazienki się kiedykolwiek zwróci.

Co do strat ciepła na instalacji to na chłopski rozum nastęują one tylko poza sezonem grzewczym. W sezonie to ciepło i tak zostaje w murach. Prawda?

----------


## jabko

Scenariusz:

Wchodze do łazienki, sikam, opłukuje rączki i wychodze.

Po co w takim wypadku ma mi się włączać cyrkulacja ?? I to z 5 razy dziennie na osobę.

Chyba że ktoś nawet opłukać rączki musi w cepłej wodzie. Ale przy tak książęcym nastawieniu to już trzeba ponosić koszty. Trudno.

----------


## kroyena

Rączki niby się myje, a nie płucze.   :Lol:  
A do tego to trzeba użyć mydełka. Łątwiej używa sie go w ciepłej wodzie. Spłukiwanie szybciej "idzie".
Ale pytanie inne:
Po co tobie cyrkulacja jeżeli nie potrzebujesz tej ciepłej wody w kranie natychmiast? Do prysznica i wanny możesz sobie napuścić bez cyrkulacji. W odniesieniu do całej ilości wykorzystywanej na prysznic lub kąpiel wody ten początkowy upływ to będa pronile, a to żadna oszczędność.
No chyba że używasz prysznica jak w krajach oszczędnych, które są od nas przez to bogatsze. Tzn. Nawilżysz się - woda stop- namydlisz i spłuczesz. Ale wtedy też po co Tobie ten powrót jeżeli po nawilżeniu rurki będą już rozgrzane i nei dostaniesz całkiem zimnej wody.

----------


## Kali

> A czy ktoś widział taki patent:
> elektryczny podgrzewacz przepływowy tuż przy odbiorniku w instalacji z piecem gazowym bez zasobnika? Chciałbym w ten sposób skrócić czas oczekiwania na ciepłą wodę. Podgrzewacz miałby działać tylko przez te 30 sekund zanim dopłynie ciepła woda z pieca.


Świetny pomysł, tylko nie sprawdzi się w praniu:
Wchodzisz do łazienki, sikasz, odkręcasz wodę - w tym momencie zaczyna działać prądożerny podgrzewacz , jednocześnie rura między łazienką a kotłownią zaczyna wypełniać się ciepłą wodą.Po 30 sek umyłeś ręce i zakręcasz wodę. 
Efekt : umyłeś ręce wodą podgrzaną prądem, a więc drogo, a dodatkowo wymieniłeś w rurze zimną wodę na ciepłą, tym razem podgrzaną gazem a więc taniej, tyle że niepotrzebnie. Zapłaciłeś tak czy siak dwa razy. I tak będzie wyglądać 75% użycia kranu przy umywalce.

----------


## lukol-bis

Przeczytałem uważnie wszystkie posty i aż mi wstyd się wychylać, bo co najmniej połowa z Was stosuje technologie kosmiczne, a reszta też się chyba jakoś otarła o wyższe stopnie naukowe, a problem jest dość prozaiczny. Nie ulega wątpliwości, że przy większych odłegłościach punktów poboru ciepłej wody, od jej źródła, jedynym rozsądnym rozwiązaniem jest zasobnik CWU i cyrkulacja. Inne patenty po prostu się nie sprawdzają, mogą natomiast znacznie podnieść koszty inwestycji i eksploatacji. Niestety cyrkulacja powoduje straty energi cieplnej i nawet nalepsze izolacje tego nie wyeliminują. Trochę sie pomądrzyłem, a teraz napiszę jak rozwiązałem to u siebie i dlaczego.
Zazwyczaj możemy ustalić okresy zapotrzebowania na ciepłą wodę i jej optymalne temperatury dlatego można zaplanować i zaprogramować czasy włączenia pompki cyrkulacyjnej (na razie nic odkrywczego). Teraz taki proramator elektroniczny można kupić za 20 - 30zł. Jeżeli są stałe okresy kiedy nie ma nas w domu, już to, daje duże oszczędności. Ktoś powie, a co w sobotę i niedzielę - w programatorach elektroniczych można te dni zaprogramować oddzielnie.  
Następna kwestia, czy potrzebujemy cały czas ciepłą wodę w zasobniku? Oczywiście, że nie, więc po co ją grzać wtedy, gdy nie jest potrzebna. Do realizacj tej funkcji służy drugi programator, który włącza i wyłacza zsilanie kotła (gazowgo, olejowego). Przy dobrze przemyślanych nastawch tego programatora, możemy nawet dobierać optymalne temeratury w zasobniku CWU. Nie zawsze musi być ta najwyższa, bo nie jest taka potrzebna, a straty w cyrkulacji są wprost proporcjonalne do temperatury. Teraz ktoś zapyta, a co to dało. Aż wstyd i głupio przyznać i zadać pytanie dlaczego nie wcześniej, bo szkoda tych straconych pieniędzy. Zużycie gazu spadło w stosunku do okresu przed zainstalowaniem programatorów o 50%. Dla mnie to bardzo dużo. Oczywiście jest to rozwiązanie na lato, bo zimą "straty" w cyrkulacji ogrzewają dom.
Pozdrawiam, lukol-bis.

----------


## Jezier

> A czy ktoś widział taki patent:
> elektryczny podgrzewacz przepływowy tuż przy odbiorniku w instalacji z piecem gazowym bez zasobnika? Chciałbym w ten sposób skrócić czas oczekiwania na ciepłą wodę. Podgrzewacz miałby działać tylko przez te 30 sekund zanim dopłynie ciepła woda z pieca.


Są podgrzewacze przepływowe przystosowane do współpracy z instalacjami solarnymi. Działają właśnie tak jak byś chciał. Ja widziałem takie u Clage. Elektronicznie ustalasz temp wody za ogrzewaczem i w zależności od potrzeb ten ogrzewacz dogrzewa a czasami też miesza z zimną aby leciała woda o dokładnie zadanej temperaturze. Ale moc takiego ogrzewacza to 18-27 kW a koszt co najmniej 2 tys.
Np. taki: http://www.clage.pl/produkte/Produkt...X.php?lang=pol

----------


## MARKOG

> *MARKOG*
> 
> Prześlij mi informacje dotycząceelementów nieżbędnych do uruchomienia Twojego patentu. DLa mnie Twój sposób jest jak najbardziej zadawalający.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> Mobby


www.elmes.pl produkt pt:UMB100H - w sklepach z osprżetem do alarmów kupisz

Daj mi jakiś mail to ci wyśle reszte zdjecie i jakis odręczny schemacik

----------


## Mis Uszatek

> Są podgrzewacze przepływowe przystosowane do współpracy z instalacjami solarnymi. Działają właśnie tak jak byś chciał. Ja widziałem takie u Clage. Np. taki: http://www.clage.pl/produkte/Produkt...X.php?lang=pol


Dzięki - no popatrz, a fachowcy go nie znają. Tylko że ma duży pobór mocy i 3 fazy - u mnie odpada. Zacząłem już myśleć o pod
 małym podgrzewaczu pojemnościowym, bo zdaje się może być zasilany ciepłą wodą bez żadnych dodatkowych ceregieli. Poprawcie mnie, jeśli się mylę. 
Taki na przykład:



> ja mam podobny układ ale z pojemnościowym podgrzewaczem o pojemności 15 litrów.


bylby w sam raz.

Tak, czy inaczej, uważam, że jak się uda to będzie znacznie lepsze rozwiązanie od cyrkulacji. N.b. - mam już przygotowane rury, ale nie skorzystam. Miejsce ciepłej wody jest w dobrze zaizolowanym pojemniku a nie - w rurach. 




> Wchodzisz do łazienki, sikasz, odkręcasz wodę - w tym momencie zaczyna działać prądożerny podgrzewacz , jednocześnie rura między łazienką a kotłownią zaczyna wypełniać się ciepłą wodą.Po 30 sek umyłeś ręce i zakręcasz wodę. 
> Efekt : umyłeś ręce wodą podgrzaną prądem, a więc drogo, a dodatkowo wymieniłeś w rurze zimną wodę na ciepłą, tym razem podgrzaną gazem a więc taniej, tyle że niepotrzebnie. Zapłaciłeś tak czy siak dwa razy. I tak będzie wyglądać 75% użycia kranu przy umywalce.


Nauczyłem się już dyscypliny mając kocioł w obecnym domu. W sytuacji, w której nie przewiduję poboru większej ilości ciepłej wody i mogę się obyć, używam zimnej. Piec jest głupi i nie wie jakie są moje zamiary, ale to nie ma nic wspólnego z "dogrzewaczem".

----------


## Kali

Miś Uszatek napisał:

" W sytuacji, w której nie przewiduję poboru większej ilości ciepłej wody i mogę się obyć, używam zimnej"

To tak jak i ja w obecnym domu. No i czyż to nie jest najtańsze i definitywne rozwiązanie kwestii strat cyrkulacji CWU ? Nikt go do tej pory nie zaproponował!   :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

Rozwiązanie typu "pokochać"  :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## Mis Uszatek

To jest tylko rozwiązanie *bezsensownych* strat. Kiedy naprawdę chcę ciepłej wody, nic nie jest w stanie mnie powstrzymać. I wtedy chcę ją mieć szybko. Nie tylko z uwagi na komfort, ale również zużycie przestrzeni w szambie.

----------


## jeżyk

Gdzieś kiedyś w jakims opracowaniu spotkałem się z tezą, że cyrkulacja do 10 m do punktu poboru nie przynosi oszczędności, dopiero powyżej 10m jest ekonomicznie uzasadniona. Niestety bylo to dawno i nie pamietam gdzie tego szukać, zresztą od tego czasu zmieniły sie znacznie prporcje cenowe wody i energii i na dzis pewnie trzeba by to zweryfikować. Ja cyrkulacji nie bede miał, w fazie projektu (a właściwie budowy) przeniosłem kuchnię w inne miejsce i wszytkie punkty poboru wody będą w jednym rejonie.

----------


## lukol-bis

Najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest zlokalizowanie punktów poboru w pobliżu zasobika, a jeśli jest naprawdę blisko, to ma sens kocioł dwufunkcyjny i wtedy nie ma potrzeby stosowania cyrkulacji. Przy większych domach już to rozwiązanie nie przejdzie. Cyrkulacja jest koniecznością i możemy zastanawiać się tylko jak ograniczyć straty. 
U mnie w domu, jeżeli cyrkulacja nie działa, oczekiwanie na ciepłą wodę w górnej łazience jest naprawdę upierdliwe, choć nigdy nie patrzyłem na zegarek, ile to trwa. Ważne jest to wrażenie subiektywne - upierdliwe.
W kuchni, natomiast, bateria nie jest podłączona do cyrkulacji (kuchnia jest zlokalizowana nad kotłownią) i nie ma problemu. Ciepła woda jest po chwili.
Pozdrawiam. lukol-bis.

----------


## SNCF

a czy nie mozna rur z ciepla woda dac poprostu w warstwie styropianu?
zamiast klasc je na chudziaku i przykrywac styropianem a potem zalane to cale wylewką ?

moj wykonawca proponuje uklad cyrkulacji mierzacy temp wody wracajacej
i zalacza popme gdy komparator wysteruje - czy to madre rozwiazanie
oczywiscie calosc jeszcze uzalezniona od czasu - cyrkulacja od 1w nocy do 5rano mi to nie potrzebne ani od 9-17

----------


## Bigbeat

A ja wrócę do fragmentu wątku, w którym mowa była o izolacji rur doprowadzającej i powrotnej. Ten fragment nie doczekał się chyba konkretnej puenty - warto czy nie?

Na dniach będzie robiona u mnie hydraulika.
Oczywiście zastosuję timer do załączania pompy w określonych porach, pewnie podłączę to do alarmu (alarm uzbrojony->nikogo nie ma->nie włączamy cyrkulacji wcale), ale zastanawiam się, czy nie dać izolacji z pianki 7...10mm na tych rurach. U mnie cyrkulacja będzie tylko do kuchni (jedna z łazienek przylega do kotłowni, druga jest bezpośrednio nad nią), a więc koszt izolacji będzie niewielki.

Jakie jest Wasze zdanie: warto dołożyć te kilkadziesiąt (no, może ze 100) PLN na izolację, czy lepiej kupić za to pół litra i krzynkę piwa i obalić ze znajomymi   :Lol:   :Lol:  ?

----------


## lukol-bis

Chyba będzięsz musiał zrezygnować z alkoholu. Trzeba zaizolować.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Bigbeat

Dzieki za odpowiedź  :wink: 
No cóż, krzynkę i połówkę kupić wypadnie z jakiegoś innego powodu  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## Jacek K.

> U mnie cyrkulacja będzie tylko do kuchni (jedna z łazienek przylega do kotłowni, druga jest bezpośrednio nad nią), a więc koszt izolacji będzie niewielki.


Robić cyrkulację tylko dla kuchni jest chyba za drogo. Przecież pewnie będziesz miał zmywarkę, a do sporadycznego mycia pod kranem po prostu idealnie nadaje się przepływówka.

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

Moim zdaniem każde pieniądze warto włożyć w zakup dobrej izolacji rur cyrkulacji i c.w. 
Gdybym teraz budował dom, ułożył bym przewody elektryczne (3x1,5) od kotłowni do punktów poboru ciepłej wody, zakończone przyciskami.
Pompa cyrkulacyjna włączana była by, w okresie letnim, tylko tymi przyciskami, za pośrednictwem t.zw. automatu schodowego.
W sezonie grzewczym - programator dobowy, 15 minut praca/45 minut przerwa.

----------


## lukol-bis

*Zbigniew Rudnicki*  zgdzam się z Tobą co do pryncypiów, ale dziękuj opatrzności, że nie połozyłeś tych przewodów - to jest rozwiązanie  z XIX wieku i do tego nie sprawdziłoby się. Tylko niech ten programator zostanie.

*Jacek K*, ja jednak polecałbym cyrkulację. Przepływówka też ma sporą inercję i jednak żre prąd.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

> ... - to jest rozwiązanie  z XIX wieku i do tego nie sprawdziłoby się.


Rozwiązanie z programatorem zakłada utrzymanie przez większą część czasu wysokiej temperatury w rurach (a więc i strat).
Rozwiązanie z przyciskiem odwrotnie - ogrzanie rur tylko w przypadku czerpania wody.
Jeżeli wydajność pompy cyrkulacyjnej jest dobra, zaś liczba równoległych obiegów mała i odległości niewielkie - to po 1 minucie mamy ciepłą wodę.
Coś za coś. Minuta czekania - contra straty.
Ile te straty kosztują ? To mogą oszacować Ci, którzy już płacą za gaz i widzą jak często włącza się kocioł.

----------


## lukol-bis

Nie wiem, czy *Zbigniew Rudnicki*  jesteś użytkowo zinteresowany tematem, czy tylko bierzesz udział w dyskusji? Jeżeli jesteś użytkownikiem polecam pod rozwagę moje rozwiązanie, zastosowane, wypraktykowane i przeliczone, opisane wcześniej w tym temacie. Oszczędności są szokujące, ponieważ odniosłem je do wskazań gazomierza, bez rozdzielania (bo jak?) na grzanie CWU i "gotowanie". Dlatego efekt, w postaci spadku sumarycznego żużycia gazu o 50% jest godny uwagi.
A jeśli chodzi czekanie 1 minuty na ciepłą wodę to:
po 1 - cholernie długo to trwa,
po 2 - to chyba cyrkulacja niepotrzebna

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jacek K.

> *Jacek K*, ja jednak polecałbym cyrkulację. Przepływówka też ma sporą inercję i jednak żre prąd.
> Pozdrawiam


Próbowałeś jakąś? O jakiej mocy? Chcę przepływówkę zastosować w trzech domach.

----------


## lukol-bis

*Jacek K* Tylko przepływówkę, bez innego grzania, czy tylko dogrzewanie. Bardziej opisz zagadnienie. 
Generalnie (z ekonomicznego punktu widzenia) nie stosuję się takich rozwiązań przy wiekszych zużciach CWU.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jezier

Przepływówka w eksploatacji wychodzi bardzo zachęcająco. Komfort jest najwyższy z możliwych. Jeśli tylko sa warunki techniczne to tylko instalować.

----------


## Jacek K.

> Przepływówka w eksploatacji wychodzi bardzo zachęcająco. Komfort jest najwyższy z możliwych. Jeśli tylko sa warunki techniczne to tylko instalować.


Jezier powiedz mi dlaczego sa takie rozbieżności w opiniach. Ty, że przepływówka jest OK, wielu innych, że nie daje pełnego komfortu. Znajomy ma przepływówkę płynnie dostosowującą się do przepływu (Siemens), bardzo chwali. 0 awarii, 0 narzekań na rachunki. Ja chcę przepływówkę, ale nie przy tylu negatywnych opiniach (kontra dwie, trzy pozytywne). Muszę wyjaśnić sprawę.

Napisz mi proszę: 
- jaka moc jest potrzebna do pojedynczego punktu umywalkowego, 
- do podwójnego umywalkowego
- do prysznica
- do wanny
- do zlewu w kuchni (zmywać będę głównie zmywarką, ale owocę i opłukanie naczyń itd)

Jak to rozwiązałeś u siebie?

----------


## Jacek K.

> *Jacek K* Tylko przepływówkę, bez innego grzania, czy tylko dogrzewanie. Bardziej opisz zagadnienie. 
> Generalnie (z ekonomicznego punktu widzenia) nie stosuję się takich rozwiązań przy wiekszych zużciach CWU.
> Pozdrawiam


No tak, ale z ekonomicznego punktu widzenia zużycie większych ilosci wody jest nieekonomiczne  :wink: . Chodzi o małe ilości i możliwość oszczędzania jak ktoś chce oszczędzać. Wanna gorącej wody nie jest tania nigdy.
Poza tym liczyłem wcześniej sprawność wymiennika ciepła i przy przepływówce i przy dużych zużyciach ciepło można odzyskiwać w sposób ciągły. Przy małych znaczenie ekonomiczne ma raczej ilość wody zimnej, która musi upłynąć do ścieków w oczekiwaniu na ciepłą z kranu. Czy rozumuję logicznie?

----------


## Jacek K.

> *Jacek K* Tylko przepływówkę, bez innego grzania, czy tylko dogrzewanie.


Sama przepływówka jak najbliżej punktów odbioru. Do wanny i prysznica może być dalej (do 5m).

----------


## lukol-bis

Przeczytałem swoją wypowiedź z 16:18 i stwierdziłem, że ktoś czytając z doskoku i nie znając wcześniejszego kontekstu może wyciągnąć błędne wnioski, dlatego uzupełniam.
Moja poprzednia wypowiedź dotyczyła podgrzewacza elektrycznego, a wcześniejszy kontekst mówił o zastępowaniu cyrkulacji przepływowym podgrzewaczem elektrycznym.
pozdrawiam

----------


## lukol-bis

Pytanie do *Jacek K.*
Czy ja dobrze rozumiem pytanie:
Czy Ty chcesz zainstalować elektryczne podgrzewacze przepływowe przy każdym punkcie poboru?

----------


## Jacek K.

> Pytanie do *Jacek K.*
> Czy ja dobrze rozumiem pytanie:
> Czy Ty chcesz zainstalować elektryczne podgrzewacze przepływowe przy każdym punkcie poboru?


Mniej więcej. Do kuchni mam daleko z pomieszczenia gospodardczego, więc tam na 100% przepływówka + zmywarka. Do prysznica i umywalki w łazience obok p.o. mam bardzo blisko jak na zużycie wody spusczanej do uzyskania ciepłej wody, więc podłączę go do przepływówki centralnej. To samo do wanny i prysznica na poddaszu. Do dwóch umywalek na poddaszu mam dużo dalej, bo przez całą górną łazienkę + pion. Tak więc wychodzi:
- centralna przepływówka do pryszniców i wanny oraz jednej umywalki na parterze
- odpowiednio dobrane przepływówki w najdalszych punktach odbioru: kuchni, umywalek na poddaszu (2 sztk.)

W sumie teraz tylko się zastanawiam nad osobną ogrzewaczem do tych umywalek, ale mnie obchodzi bardzo wysoki komfort użytkowania i chcę mieć ciepłą wodę w kranie po 2 max. sekundach, ale za to w niewielkich ilościach. 

Szokujące?   :Lol:

----------


## lukol-bis

Chcę Ci *Jacek K.*  udzielić naprawdę dobrej rady, dlatego jeszcze proszę o informacje:
1-rosumiem, że kwestia zakupu urządzeń grzewczych jest w fazie projektowej?

2-czy masz gaz ziemny?

----------


## Jacek K.

> Chcę Ci *Jacek K.*  udzielić naprawdę dobrej rady, dlatego jeszcze proszę o informacje:
> 1-rosumiem, że kwestia zakupu urządzeń grzewczych jest w fazie projektowej?
> 
> 2-czy masz gaz ziemny?


1. raczej wyboru systemu doprowadzenia czystej  ciepłej wody do kranu i wygody użytkowania. Nie rozdzielam rodzaju baterii od sposobu doprowadzenia ciepłej wody. Ale tak, na razie rozważam opcje.
2. Nie mam gazu ziemnego - świadomie z niego zrezygnowałem.

Proszę o radę. Ciągle mam możliwość podłączenia gazu.

----------


## lukol-bis

Oczywiście *Jacek K.*  ostatecznie sam musisz podjąć decyzję i to ważną, bo koszty eksploatacji domu to jest sprawa niebagatelna i różnica tych kosztów może być ogromna. Dla przykładu jeżeli porównamy najtańsze ogrzewanie - drewno/węgiel do najdroższego - prąd (w pierwszj taryfie) to wyjdzie proporcja 1:5. 
Trochę zaskoczyłeś mnie rezygnacją z gazu. 
Jeżeli przyjmiemy koszt grzania prądem za 100% to koszt grzania gazem wynosi średnio 35% (ja chyba wycisnąłem 25 - 28%) kosztów grzania prądem. 

Jeżeli zależy Ci na komforcie, a tak zrozumiałem twoją wypowiedź, to gaz ziemny jest bezkonkurencyjny i najatńszy z paliw bezobsługowych.
Zeby nie przedłużać wywodu podpowiem Ci rozwiazanie jakie ja w Twojej sytuacji bym zastosował.
Zdecydowanie polecam podłączenie gazu i zainstalowanie kotła jednofunkcyjnego z zasobnikiem i cyrkulacją. Żadne rozwiązanie nie jest konkurencyjne, pod względem komfortu CWU, do tego własnie rozwiązania. 
My tu w zasadzie dyskutujemy o kosztach cyrkulacji, ale ten problem jest do przeskoczenia.
Z tymi el. podgrzewaczami przepływowymi, to inwestycyjnie i eksploatacyjnie wyjdzie dużo drożej.

Jeżeli masz pytania - jestem do dyspozycji.
Nurtuje mnie przesłanka do świadomej rezygnacji z gazu. Ty wiesz ile osób zazdrości Ci takiej możliwości?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

> ... polecam pod rozwagę moje rozwiązanie, zastosowane, wypraktykowane i przeliczone, opisane wcześniej w tym temacie. Oszczędności są szokujące ...
> A jeśli chodzi czekanie 1 minuty na ciepłą wodę to:
> po 1 - cholernie długo to trwa,
> po 2 - to chyba cyrkulacja niepotrzebna


To Twoje rozwiązanie polegające na okresowym włączaniu grzania wody mam od 2 lat, gdyż mam kocioł Vaillanta ze sterownikiem programowalnym.
Natomiast nie zauważyłeś, że jest istotna różnica w czekaniu na ciepłą wodę stojąc przy kranie, aż zcieknie zimna, a możliwością naciśnięcia przycisku za wczasu nawet 15 minut wcześniej.
Cyrkulacja ma na celu nie tylko szybką dostępność ciepłej wody, ale także oszczędność wody, zwłaszcza, gdy mając szambo trzeba zapłacić także za wywóz ścieków.

----------


## Jacek K.

> Oczywiście *Jacek K.*  ostatecznie sam musisz podjąć decyzję i to ważną, bo koszty eksploatacji domu to jest sprawa niebagatelna i różnica tych kosztów może być ogromna. Dla przykładu jeżeli porównamy najtańsze ogrzewanie - drewno/węgiel do najdroższego - prąd (w pierwszj taryfie) to wyjdzie proporcja 1:5.


Proszę o wyliczenia. Proszę załóż, że mój dom ma zapotrzebowanie na energię cieplną na poziomie 17 kWh/m2 rocznie (wstępne, ale dość dokładne wyliczenie projektanta) i ma 129 m2 powierzchni "liczonej po podłodze" i 119m2 netto. Więc jego zapotrzebowanie na ciepło w ciągu roku to ok. 2020 kWh. Licząc w pierwszej taryfie grzania prądem mamy koszt 707 zł rocznie. Margines 20% na błędy wykonawcze, nieszczelności drzwi, okien, itp daje ok. 850 zł rocznie. O ile zmniejszę rachunki grzejąc gazem? Czy gdzieś popełniam błąd w rozumowaniu?




> Trochę zaskoczyłeś mnie rezygnacją z gazu. 
> Jeżeli przyjmiemy koszt grzania prądem za 100% to koszt grzania gazem wynosi średnio 35% (ja chyba wycisnąłem 25 - 28%) kosztów grzania prądem.


Proszę o wyliczenia. Weź pod uwagę, że będę grzał nie kotłem centralnym, tylko w sposób rozproszony grzejnikami niezależnymi w każdym pomieszczeniu.




> Jeżeli zależy Ci na komforcie, a tak zrozumiałem twoją wypowiedź, to gaz ziemny jest bezkonkurencyjny i najatńszy z paliw bezobsługowych.


Bezkonkurencyjny to jest prąd elektryczny  :Smile:  A czy gaz jest tańszy? Proszę o wyliczenia!




> Zeby nie przedłużać wywodu podpowiem Ci rozwiazanie jakie ja w Twojej sytuacji bym zastosował.
> Zdecydowanie polecam podłączenie gazu i zainstalowanie kotła jednofunkcyjnego z zasobnikiem i cyrkulacją. Żadne rozwiązanie nie jest konkurencyjne, pod względem komfortu CWU, do tego własnie rozwiązania. 
> My tu w zasadzie dyskutujemy o kosztach cyrkulacji, ale ten problem jest do przeskoczenia.


Jak napisałem powyżej, nie odzielam systemów od siebie. Inaczej grzałbym dom tradycyjny, już wymurowany. Pewnie wszedł bym w gaz. Ale buduję dom od zera i mogę zmieniać cokolwiek póki nie wbiję łopaty w ziemię  :Smile: 




> Z tymi el. podgrzewaczami przepływowymi, to inwestycyjnie i eksploatacyjnie wyjdzie dużo drożej.


Jak wyżej - wyliczenia.




> Jeżeli masz pytania - jestem do dyspozycji.
> Nurtuje mnie przesłanka do świadomej rezygnacji z gazu. Ty wiesz ile osób zazdrości Ci takiej możliwości?


Nieświadomie?

----------


## lukol-bis

Z przyjemnością z Tobą *Jacek K.* podyskutuję, ale nie będę pisał dla Ciebie rozprawy doktorskiej.

Na początku dostrzegam pewien chyba błąd w zapotrzebowaniu na ciepło.

W moim odczuciu Twój domek skonsumuje w ciagu roku 19500 - 20000kWh CO + CWU. Tobie wychodzi 1/10 tej wielkości, czyli rewelacja w skali światowej.

Dalej możemy to przeliczać, jak sobie życzysz, tylko bez wyjaśnienia warunku zapotrzebowania na ciepło dalsze drążenie tematu będzie młóceniem słomy.

Dla mnie jest sprawa jasna* koszt ogrzewania gazowego stanowi 30 - 35% kosztu ogrzewania prądem* i w każdy wariancie tak będzie.

Wyjaśnij koniecznie to zapotrzebowanie na ciepło, bo wpakujesz sie w duże kłopoty.

Nie czuję się upoważniony do podania publicznie informacji skąd biore moje, dość szczegółowe dane, ale zapewniam, że nie są z sufitu.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## MARKOG

Zgadzam się z przedmówcą - ja grzejąć "prądem" ale przy zastosowaniu Pompy ciepła w najzimniejszych miesiącach tego roku tj styczeń luty i połowa marca zużyłem "tylko" 4000kWh  (co prawda powierzchnia 220m2) - sprawdz te wyliczenia bo będziesz miał "niezły pasztet" znam parę osób co mają grzanie "czystym prądem" i klną na czym świat stoii.

----------


## Jacek K.

> Na początku dostrzegam pewien chyba błąd w zapotrzebowaniu na ciepło.
> 
> W moim odczuciu Twój domek skonsumuje w ciagu roku 19500 - 20000kWh CO + CWU. Tobie wychodzi 1/10 tej wielkości, czyli rewelacja w skali światowej.


Projektant liczył zapotrzebowanie na energię grzewczą, nie na cwu. W żadnym wypadku nie przewiduję co (centralnego ogrzewania). Fakt, że 17 kWh/m2a to bardzo mało, ale rewelacja to jest dom zeroenergetyczny albo dom sprzedający energię do sieci. Mój będzie tylko bardzo dobry  :wink: 




> Dla mnie jest sprawa jasna* koszt ogrzewania gazowego stanowi 30 - 35% kosztu ogrzewania prądem* i w każdy wariancie tak będzie.


Nie będzie. Błąd w myśleniu polega na tym, że liczysz koszt wytworzenia jednostki energii cieplnej wytworzonej w kotle c.o., który nijak ma się do kosztu jednostki energii cieplnej odebranej przez przebywających w pomieszczeniu mieszkalnym ludzi.




> Wyjaśnij koniecznie to zapotrzebowanie na ciepło, bo wpakujesz sie w duże kłopoty.


Mój punkt widzenia jest jakby inny.




> Nie czuję się upoważniony do podania publicznie informacji skąd biore moje, dość szczegółowe dane, ale zapewniam, że nie są z sufitu.


A czemu oczekujesz ode mnie, że ja podam skąd mam moje bardzo szczegółowe dane. Też ich nie wziąłem z sufitu. Czyżbyś pracował dla jakiejś spólki gazowej czy producenta jakiś kotłów? Ja jestem tylko inwestorem, informatykiem, nie mam nic wspólnego z producentami ogrzewaczy przepływowych czy dostawcami energii elektrycznej (oj jakbym chciał mieć wuja w rejonie  :wink: ). Oferujesz swoje rady, ale nie powiesz skąd masz dane. Równie dobrze moge napisać, że gaz jest droższy w użytkowaniu od prądu o 20% i każę Ci wierzyć na słowo. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jacek K.

> Zgadzam się z przedmówcą - ja grzejąć "prądem" ale przy zastosowaniu Pompy ciepła w najzimniejszych miesiącach tego roku tj styczeń luty i połowa marca zużyłem "tylko" 4000kWh  (co prawda powierzchnia 220m2) - sprawdz te wyliczenia bo będziesz miał "niezły pasztet" znam parę osób co mają grzanie "czystym prądem" i klną na czym świat stoii.


Coś źle policzyli, coś źle wykonali i pomyśleli, że jakoś to będzie. Ja (tzn. architekt za mnie) liczę, sam wykonam wiele prac fundamentalnych dla niskiego zużycia energii. Walczę o pojedyncze kilowaty na każdym elemencie, dlatego w sumie zapotrzebowanie wychodzi niewielkie.

----------


## lukol-bis

Właściwie, to po wcześniejszych postach, czekałem na takie stwierdzenie, tylko nie myslałem że tak szybko to nastąpi. 

Teraz już możemy poinformować cały świat o naszym polskim sukcesie:

*W Polsce jest budowany dom, który nie tylko nie będzie konsumował energii, ale będzie ją wręcz generował*

 Wszystkich zainteresowanych takim rewolucyjnym rozwiązaniem odsyłam do *Jacek K.*

*Jacek K.* Ty rzuć tą swoją informatykę. Na swoim domu zrobisz majątek

A ja cóż,... skromny,... niedouczony inżynierek idę dalej analizować te swoje głupie rozwiązania z zakresu techniki grzewczej.

Serdecznie pozdrawiam, szczególnie *Jacek K.* i życzę rozsądnego korzystania z fortuny.

----------


## Jacek K.

> Serdecznie pozdrawiam, szczególnie *Jacek K.* i życzę rozsądnego korzystania z fortuny.


Czy to "krzyżyk na drogę" czy rozmawiamy dalej?

----------


## lukol-bis

Możemy rozmawiać, tylko poruszamy się w dwóch bardzo oddalonych i równoległych płaszczyznach. Nie wiem czy jest szansa na spotkanie w jakimś punkcie przestrzeni.
Chciałem Ci pomóc, ale nie mam kontrargumentów na twoje argumenty.

Moją wiedzę kształtowała dość duża grupa ludzi wykształconych w tej dziedzinie. 
Ty robisz rewolucję.
Ale rozmawiajmy.

----------


## lukol-bis

Jeszcze wyjaśnienie:
Moje procenty zawierają wszystkie składniki występujace w procesach grzewczych. 
To ja już bym był całkiem głupi, gdybym nie wiedził co to jest wartość opałowa, czy sprawność.

----------


## Jacek K.

> Ale rozmawiajmy.


OK, to na początek wyjaśniam, że nie zamierzam budować domu produkującego energię, ani nie potrzebującego ani ksztyny energii pierwotnej (czyli z sieci energetycznej), tylko dom o bardzo małym zapotrzebowaniu na energię służącą do utrzymania komfortu wewnętrznego, w miarę możliwości przez cały rok. Czy to coś nowego? Podana przeze mnie wartość zapotrzebowania na ciepło jest możliwa do osiągnięcia jak najbardziej. Mój dom projektuje dosyć poważna osoba, ja sam też podchodzę poważnie do pieniędzy, które (mam nadzieję) dostanę od banku na budowę. Skoro ja wiem dużo więcej na temat budownictwa tradycyjnego niż Ty na temat budownictwa ultraniskoenergetycznego, to może raczej Ty zadawaj pytania, które wykażą słabości w moim rozumowaniu.

----------


## lukol-bis

Bardzo ciężko rozmawia się z kimś, kto od razu zakłada, "że wie lepiej", a Ty przyjąłes takie założenia wstępne.

Moje dane odnoszą sie do budynków niskoenergetycznych, ale możliwych do wykonania i już budowanych.

Nie musisz tłumaczyć, że Twój dom nie będzie generował energii, bo to jest oczywiste.
Ten post, w którym to poruszałem był całkowicie sarkastyczy.

Obawiam się czy ktoś nie wpuszcza Cię w maliny, bo rozumiałbym ograniczenie zapotrzebowania na ciepło w śmiałym założeniu o 50%, ale ograniczenie do 10% jest ponad moje możliwosci percepcji.

Czy Ty uważasz (pewnie uważasz), że jesteś pierwszy, który wpadł na taki pomyśł?

Niestety jak w życiu wszystko jest kompromisem i budowa domu też.

Nie da się postawić domu tylko z materiałów ociplających, konstrukcyjne też muszą być. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Bigbeat

Panowie, moim zdaniem w żadnej dziedzinie techniki nie da się ot tak zwiększyć sprawności jakiegoś urządzenia o pół rzędu wielkości. Otoczenie i świat, w którym żyjemy, opiera się w każdym punkcie na tych samych prawach fizyki i termodynamiki - nie ważne, czy mówimy o domu, czy o najnowszym silniku Hondy.
Tak więc - mimo, że się na tym nie znam - nie bardzo mogę dać wiarę możliwości kilkukrotnego zmniejszenia strat ciepła w domu. Być może jest to możliwe w krótkich okresach czasu (dzień, lato, czas mycia rąk, czy jakiś inny konkretny odcinek). W skali makro - przy odpowiednio długich okresach czasu te chwilowe zyski "rozpłyną się" (scałkują  :wink:  ) i zaowocują niewielkim tylko wzrostem sprawności średniej.
Moją tezą więc jest to, że dla danego rodzaju paliwa nie da się radykalnie zmniejszyć kosztów grzania - a napewno nie kilkukrotnie (nie mówię tu oczywiście o błedąch konstrukcyjnych domu czy domach z lat 70-tych - tylko o współczesnych, dobrze zaprojektowanych chałupkach).
Jeśli więc zastąpimy jedno paliwo drugim, kilkukrotnie droższym, to nie widzę możliwości, żeby w dłuższym okresie czasu mogło to się opłacać.

Ja przyjąłem w swoim domu następujące założenia "grzewcze":
1. Dom służy do mieszkania, a nie do trzymania go w stanie hermetycznie zamkniętym  :wink:  Czasem trzeba będzie w zimie otworzyć okno nawet na godzinę, bo będę miał ochotę pogadać przez to okno z sąsiadem.
2. Prąd jest obecnie najdroższym nośnikiem energii. Wszystko, co nie musi być na prąd, nie będzie więc na prąd (oczywiście mówię tutaj głównie o "poważnych" odbiornikach energii, jak właśnie ogrzewanie - oświetlenia nie będę opierał o lampy naftowe, bo śmierdzą i kopcą  :wink: , ale chętnie bym widział zmywarkę czy pralkę na gaz - niestety, nie robią chyba  :sad:  )
3. Jeśli w którymkolwiek miejscu styku domu z otoczeniem da się tanim kosztem odzyskać jakiekolwiek uciekające ciepło, odzyskam je.

I tyle.

----------


## lukol-bis

W tym temacie zgadzam się z Tobą *Bigbeat*  w 100%.
Z grzeczności nie powiem, że koncepcje *Jacek K.* dosłownie ocierają się o cienką granicę absurdu i nie ma tu absolutnie jego winy.
Po prostu ktoś go nieźle nabuzował rozwiązaniami z kosmosu, które na naszej starej Ziemi nie istnieją.

Albo też *Jacek K.* zdeterminowany, za wszelką cenę, postawi dom wg swoich koncepcji z małym mankamentem:
*W tyn domu nie da się mieszkać.*

I tym stwierdzeniem kończę swój skromny udział w tej pouczającej dyskusji
Pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

Witam
Nie ukrywam, że odrobinę zmartwiła mnie ta sytuacja. która się wytworzyła.
Parę razy stwierdzałem, że JA mam zamiar zbudować sobie dom ZERO ENERGETYCZNY. Naście lat obracam w myślach wszelkie znane i dostępne technologie. Tworzę nowe rozwiązania. Dyskutuję z forumowiczami stale czerpiąc z ich doswiadczenia (za co z wdzięcznością dziękuję). Wiele razy sprowadzono mnie na ziemię pokazując mizerię praktyczną teoretycznie idealnych rozwiązań. Lokalizacji szukałem naście lat. To prawda. Znalazłem stopień wodny do odbudowy i kawałek płaskiego terenu powyżej, na skarpie i całość jest za grzbietem wzniesienia, na południowym stoku.
100 powodów dla których mała moc stopnia na "siurku" może wystarczyć do realizacji moich celów. Sama przyroda tam sprzyja. (poza może planem zagospodarowania itp).
Ad rem.
Każda budowla posiada rdzeń konstrukcyjny, który ma nadać jej sztywność i odporność na warunki atmosferyczne. Nie realizuje innych celów. Musi istniec realizując wskazane. Ten szkielet (kamienny, pianobetonowy, drewniany czy stalowy) opatulamy jak umiemy aby ograniczyć WSZELKIE wymiany cieplne wnętrza z otoczeniem. Przeszkadza w tym woda. Wszechobecna wilgoć. Pod trawnikiem, opadowa, roztopowa, zawieszona w powietrzu, którym oddychamy itd itp. Pomaga powietrze. Zatopione, zamknięte w pęcherzykach piankowych, betonowych, gipsowych, pomiędzy taflami ptrójnego oszklenia itd.
Konstrukcje po uśrednieniu posiadają współczynnik przenikania ciepła wyrażony w W/m2 x stK. Tak liczony dla styropianowego domku daje 0.00nic. Ciepło jednak przenoszone jest wieloma sposobami: przewodnictwem, konwekcją i promieniowaniem. Jeżeli nie zadbamy o jednoczesne odcięcie wymiany ciepła budowanych wnętrz z otoczeniem KAŻDĄ DROGĄ to możemy doznać niemiłego zaskoczenia. Wielokrotnie polemizowałem z osobami, które do obłędu powiększały warstwy ocieplenia na ścianach, "U" oszklenia okien i kupowały wielowarstwowe drzwi za wielkie pieniądze zaniedbując problem np. wentylacji (budując grawitacyjną) czy wilgotności (wywalanie ciepła okapem kuchennym wprost za scianę). Konwekcja powoduje unoszenie naszych złotówek na poddasze (nieocieplone, potem się je zagospodaruje, mieszkać gdzieś trzeba!) i wszelkimi drogami na zewnątrz zimą. Latem zadziwia nas sytuacja gdy trzy metry nad poziomem podłogi parteru mamy już 36stC a na ścianach 36cm styropianu.
Proste metody uwzględniające WSZYSTKO dają efekt w postaci maszyn do zamieszkania wcale nie wyglądających jak dom dla ludzi. Lita ściana od północy i samo szkło od południa (np.). Zatracana jest estetyka i subiektywne poczucie swobody, komfortu bytowego (nie tablicowo przyjętego).
Jacku K
Nie wiem gdzie jest błąd w rozumowaniu, ale jeżeli praktycznie wszyscy forumowicze płacą za utrzymanie warunków normalnych (20stC i 50% wilgotności względnej przy 1 wymianie zawartości powietrza wewnątrz /godz.) w budowanych domach w pewnym przedziale cenowym to upieranie się, że skokiem obniżysz je do poziomu 10% statystycznej wartości wyraźnie go wskazuje. Tyle starał się wykazać kolega lukol-bis (jak zrozumiałem). Ja wiem, że moje wyliczenia znacznie odbiegają od statystyki, ale również wiem dlaczego. Moja konstrukcja to również elektrownia, hydroforownia, stacja solarna i pompa ciepła pędzone ze znalezionego "siurka". Nie wolno mi przekroczyć mocy dostępnej, bo będę ją musiał dokupić. Ty, nie budując takich "wynalazków", musisz zakupić 100% zużywanej energii. Na ogrzewanie, chłodzenie, CWU, cyrkulację CWU, wentylację, straty poprzez ściany, stropy, okna, drzwi itd itd. Podejrzewam, że zrobiony bilans nie jest pełny. Nie obejmuje wszelkich wydatków energetycznych i dla tego jest taki niski liczbowo.
Oczywiście, mogę się mylić, ale wtedy tylko praktyka może ten fakt zweryfikować. I to niestety po fakcie zużycia dostępnych środków na budowę.
Proponuję żeby zapomnieć o tym kto a pamiętać w toku dyskusji o tym co i jak oraz po co. Będzie łatwiej rozwiązywać napotkane problemy.
Może się mylę, ale jestem już starym, łysym i chudym okularnikiem, którego żona czasem tytułuje "och ty głupolu".
Pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących i zmagających się z naturą.
Adam M.

----------


## Jacek K.

> Bardzo ciężko rozmawia się z kimś, kto od razu zakłada, "że wie lepiej", a Ty przyjąłes takie założenia wstępne.
> 
> Moje dane odnoszą sie do budynków niskoenergetycznych, ale możliwych do wykonania i już budowanych.


Nie wiem, czy wiem lepiej, ale budynki, w których mieszkałem bardzo odbiegają energetycznie od tego, co chcę zbudować. Podałeś zapotrzebowanie na energię, które podpowiedziało mi, że dom o takim zapotrzebowaniu nie jest niskoenergetyczny.




> Nie musisz tłumaczyć, że Twój dom nie będzie generował energii, bo to jest oczywiste.
> Ten post, w którym to poruszałem był całkowicie sarkastyczy.


Sarkazmu było dużo, ale nie jest oczywiste, że dom nie generuje  energii. adam_mk podał proste rozwiązanie na produkcję energii pierwotnej (bilans na plus).




> Obawiam się czy ktoś nie wpuszcza Cię w maliny, bo rozumiałbym ograniczenie zapotrzebowania na ciepło w śmiałym założeniu o 50%, ale ograniczenie do 10% jest ponad moje możliwosci percepcji.
> 
> Czy Ty uważasz (pewnie uważasz), że jesteś pierwszy, który wpadł na taki pomyśł?


Oczywiście, że nie jestem pierwszy. Nie mam pieniedzy na eksperymentowanie i dlatego chodzę po utartych szlakach (tyle, że nie polskich).




> Niestety jak w życiu wszystko jest kompromisem i budowa domu też.


Tak, i ja zdecydowałem się na pewne kompromisy w moim domu, ale nie odnośnie komfortu wewnętrznego. Zrezygnowałem np z balkonów, ale to chyba nie przekracza niczyich możliwości percepcyjnych.




> Nie da się postawić domu tylko z materiałów ociplających, konstrukcyjne też muszą być.


Konstrukcję da się wyizolować termicznie i wodnie od świata zewnętrznego. Ale jeżeli założyć (niezbyt brawurowo), że drewno jest izolatorem, to nie masz racji dla konstrukcji szkieletowych drewnianych. W nich właściwie cała ściana to izolacja termiczna (w porównianiu ze ścianą murowaną).

Nie chce przedłużać gdybania, więc powiem po kolei o co mi chodzi.
Chcemy żeby w domu było ciepło, tak? Mozna to załatwić na dwa sposoby: albo nie izolować termicznie domu i grzać na maksa albo na maksa zaizolować i nie grzać. Praktycznie każdy dom mieści się między tymi dwoma przypadkami: częściowo izolujemy i uzupłeniamy na bieżąco ciepło, które z domu sobie ucieka. To wie każdy. Tylko, że raz położona izolacja nie każe sobie płacić rachunków co miesiąc.
Po kolei: żeby dom był "ciepły" musi być bardzo szczelny. Musi być zminimalizowana in- i eksfiltracja powietrza. W takim wypadku należy zastosować odpowiednią wentylację mechaniczną, którą od razu lepiej wyposażyć w wymiennik ciepła. Ja założyłem, że w moim domu muszę mieć czym oddychać niezależnie od pory roku i pogody, więc rekuperator wpisałem w koszty. A że są to koszty znaczne postanowiłem zoptymalizować resztę budunku tak, żeby "się zwróciło". Tak więc musi być odpowiednio gruba izolacja na ścianach, pod domem i pod dachem. Muszą być zamontowane odpowiednio ciepłe okna i drzwi - koszt 30% więcej od zwykłych okien 5-komorowych. Muszą być zlikwidowane mostki cieplne: zrezygnowałem np z kominka i jego komina. Zastosuję też energooszczędna urządzenia w samym domu, ale i tak stosuję dotychczas, więc to nie jest żadna rewolucja.
Jak masz pytania odnośnie tych punktów?

----------


## Jacek K.

*adam_mk* Masz w 100% rację, że izolacja powinna być kompletna i że powinniśmy zadbać o energię w możliwie maksymalnym stopniu. Jednym z podstawowych błędów w praktyce budowlanej jest jednak zapominanie o szczelności powietrznej budynku. W pomieszczeniu wytwarza się ciśnienie i poprzez nieszczelności energia wydostaje się na zewnątrz wraz z czynnikiem, czyli powietrzem. Z drugiej strony pozwalamy na wciskanie zimnego powietrza przez wiatr. To jest cholernie ważne! I o tym najczęściej nawet nikt nie pomyśli. Co do okien otwieranych w zimie w celach towarzyskich. Przecież to zupełnie irracjonalne działanie i z pewnością nie może być uwzględniane w bilansie energetycznym. 

Czemu zakładasz, że nie będzie działania natury w bilansie energetycznym? Będzie! Raz, że od południa dam okna o b. dużej przepuszczalności cieplnej do środka, zacienione od góry dla zabezpieczenia latem. Dwa, że podjąłem ruchy w kierunku małej elektrowni wiatrowej. Na razie się tym bardzo nie przejmuję, bo prawdziwe badania mogę zrobić dopiero po postawieniu domu, Trzy, połać dachu wielkości 80 m2 mam prawie idealnie zwróconą na południe pod kątem 45 st. Szukam możliwości wykorzystania słońca, ale póki co mamy chore prawo blokujące prywatne inicjatywy w tym kierunku.

Mój dom nie wygląda dziwacznie. Od pólnocy nie mam okien, tylko garaż i wygląda to naturalnie. Reszta domu jest tradycyjna (z wyglądu).

----------


## lukol-bis

Miałem się nie odzywać ale..... 
Włąściwie, w bardzo pięknej formie, wszystkie wątpliwości wyjaśnił  *adam_mk*  i naprawdę (bez cienia odrobiny nawet sarkazmu) wyrażam najwyższe uznanie dla Jego wiedzy i chyba największego wśród dyskutantów doświadczenia w temacie.
Ty *Jacek K.* nadal możesz ignorować, to co ci mówią ludzie o "trochę" większej wiedzy i doświadczenu, tylko w domu, który wybudujęsz na pewno (choć w życiu bywa różnie - przepraszm, to ostatni sarkazm w tym poście) nie będzie mieszkał  *adam_mk*  ze mną, tylko Ty. 
Jeżeli nawet to, co twierdzimy wywraca całkowicie twoją koncepcję, nie lekceważ tego, bo naszymi wypowiedziami nie zamierzamy sprawić Ci wyłącznie przykrości, ale uchronić przed utopią, której Ty nie dostrzegasz, bo to Twoja koncepcja, a my patrząc z boku widzimy to od razu. 

Pisałem już o kompromisach budowlanych, ale będziesz musiał również godzić się na kompromisy finansowe, które z prozaicznych powodów nie pozwolą Ci nawet zbliżyć się do swojej wymarzonej koncepcji. W tym wątku należy zastanowić się po jakim czasie nastapi amortyzacja pewnych rozwiązań w stosunku do kosztu konsumpcji energii. Jeżeli będzie to więcej niż 30 lat to nie ma sensu.

I jeszcze szczegół: Budowa i eksploatacja na potrzeby domu elektrowni wiatrowej w żadnym stopniu nie świadczy o energooszczędności domu. 
A tak na marginesie przelicz za ile lat zamortyzuje się wydatek od 80 000zł w górę. Uwzgledniając Twoje wyliczenia zapotrzebowania rocznego na ciepło Twojego domu to licząc nawet w pamięci wychodzi *100 lat*.

*Mnie nie zależy na tym,żebyś publicznie przyznał rację mnie, czy adam_mk , ale dla własnego dobra przemyśl to bobrze.*
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## sSiwy12

Fajna dyskusja. Jestem za Jackiem.K. i moim zdaniem przedstawione przez niego wyliczenia "energetyczne" są osiągalne. Powiem tak:
Budując od podstaw zgodnie z obowiązującymi przepisami, z materiałów "średnio-wyższych", przestrzegając warunków technologii i zaleceń producentów, siłą rzeczy,  budujemy dom o zapotrzebowaniu energetycznym na ogrzewanie 3 - 4 litrowy (30 - 40 kWh/m2). Stosując ponadstadnardowe materiały i ocieplenia spokojnie można "zejść" do 2 litow (20 kWh/m2) , a nawet niżej - zachowując przy tym "normalne" funkcje domu.
Druda sprawa. Przy tak małym zapotrzebowaniu energetycznym na ogrzewanie zmieniły się proporcje zapotrzebowania energii na ogrzanie CWU. Kilka lat temu na ten cel "rezerowano" 10 - 20% zapotrzebowania energetycznego na ogrzewanie. Dzisiaj jest to bardzo często ponad 100% tego zapotrzebowania. Biorąc to pod uwagę cała dyskucja o stratach na cyrkulacji CWU nabiera dość istotnego znaczenia - bo tutak są rezerwy (z ogrzewania, nie ma już co "ściągać".
Ja osobiście w projekcie instalacji CWU nie umieściłem cyrkulacji lecz elektroniczny przepływowy ogrzewacz. Spełnia on dodatkowe funkcje.

----------


## lukol-bis

Zapomnieliśmy już o podstawowym temacie, ale ten "nowy" też jest pasjonuący.
Panowie Entuzjaści, powołujecie się na rozwiązania zachodnie, więc należy również powiedzieć o zachodnich doświadczeniach w tej dziedzinie.

Od kilku lat funkcjonuje tam pojęcie "syndromu szczelnego domu" (czy słyszeliście o tym?).
U mieszkańców energooszczędnych domów stwierdzono występowanie, w większej skali, pewnych jedostek chorobowych, stanów depresyjnych i ogólnego odczucia mniejszego komfortu.
Podsumowując: ludzie przestają chcieć mieszkać w takich domach, co natychmiast znalazło odbicire w spadku cen tych nieruchomości.

Nie rozumiem dlaczego nie uwzgledniacie tych mankamentów, czy nie jesteście w posiadaniu tych informacji. Przecież sama ekonomia to nie wszystko.
Pozdrawiam.

P.S. 
Jest to dyskusja teoretyków z praktykami. Musimy zaczekać na moment, kiedy teoretycy będą też praktykami.
Łatwiej będzie się dogadać.

----------


## Jacek K.

> Pisałem już o kompromisach budowlanych, ale będziesz musiał również godzić się na kompromisy finansowe, które z prozaicznych powodów nie pozwolą Ci nawet zbliżyć się do swojej wymarzonej koncepcji. W tym wątku należy zastanowić się po jakim czasie nastapi amortyzacja pewnych rozwiązań w stosunku do kosztu konsumpcji energii. Jeżeli będzie to więcej niż 30 lat to nie ma sensu.


Ja oczywiście jestem świadom dodatkowych kosztów, które trzeba ponieść w kwestii okien, drzwi, izolacji termicznej, szczelności budynku i rekuperacji, ale dobre okna i tak warto mieć, podobnie wentylację z odzykiem ciepła. Mówie o przesunięciu kosztów w tą stronę a nie o dokupywaniu do tradycyjnego domu tych rzeczy. Np zamiast co grzanie rozproszone, zamiast zużywania dużej ilości wody i ciepła do grzania cwu zastosowanie nowoczesnej przepływówki z odzyskiem ciepła, ale tylko w przypadku prysznica. Dla pojedynczych baterii umywalkowych okazuje się, że koszt wody spuszczanej do kanalizy jest większy (albo bardzo znaczący) przy koszcie energii potrzebnej do uzyskania ciepłej wody, więc warto dać bardzo oszczędne baterie i przepływówkę zaraz pod umywalką.




> I jeszcze szczegół: Budowa i eksploatacja na potrzeby domu elektrowni wiatrowej w żadnym stopniu nie świadczy o energooszczędności domu.


Toteż tu się nie rozumiemy. Energooszczędność domu dotyczy energii pierwotnej, a nie wytworzonej w domu. To się liczy poprzez emisję CO2 czy innych gazów i zanieczyszczeń powstałych w czasie produkcji energii pierwotnej. Trochę mnie martwi dalszy ciąg dyskusji skoro nie wiesz, czym jest zużycie energii pierwotnej i wrzucasz wszystko do jednego worka.




> A tak na marginesie przelicz za ile lat zamortyzuje się wydatek od 80 000zł w górę. Uwzgledniając Twoje wyliczenia zapotrzebowania rocznego na ciepło Twojego domu to licząc nawet w pamięci wychodzi *100 lat*.


No cóż, to ja proszę od początku o wyliczenia i mam tylko jakieś szacunki "z kosmosu". Powiedz jak to policzyłeś. Wziąłeś normalny dom z co i dodałeś wszystko o czym mówię? A ja mówię o przesunięciu kosztów w stronę izolacji.



> *Mnie nie zależy na tym,żebyś publicznie przyznał rację mnie, czy adam_mk , ale dla własnego dobra przemyśl to bobrze.*
> Pozdrawiam.


Ot! Dlatego właśnie dyskutujemy, żeby sobie wyjaśnić. Możesz mi nie wierzyć, ale ja staram się znaleźć właśnie słabe punkty mojego rozumowania. Jak dotąd nie widzę żadnych konkretnych kontrargumentów, nic z czym można usiąść i porównać na chłodno.

----------


## Jacek K.

> Od kilku lat funkcjonuje tam pojęcie "syndromu szczelnego domu" (czy słyszeliście o tym?).
> U mieszkańców energooszczędnych domów stwierdzono występowanie, w większej skali, pewnych jedostek chorobowych, stanów depresyjnych i ogólnego odczucia mniejszego komfortu.
> Podsumowując: ludzie przestają chcieć mieszkać w takich domach, co natychmiast znalazło odbicire w spadku cen tych nieruchomości.


Nie trzeba sięgać aż na zachód - u nas też jest podobnie. Napiszę to wyraźnie: ja chcę zbudować dom, który umożliwia oszczędności na grzaniu, a jednocześnie nie jest bunkrem. Oczywiście pozostawię sobie możliwośc otwarcia okien w każdym pokoju (oprócz jednego), oczywiście będę mógł to zrobić. Tylko kto otwiera okna w środku siarczystego mrozu mając za perspektywę rachunek za gaz 500-1000zł miesięcznie? Jak ludzie sobie radzą w Skandynawii? Otwierają okna na oścież przy -20 żeby nie popaść w depresję? Depresję mają ludzie, którzy dostają wielkie rachunki za energię czy to elektryczną czy w postaci gazu.

----------


## sSiwy12

Mój głos w tej dodatkowej dyskusji miał na celu tylko wykazanie, że takie zapotrzebowanie energetyczne jest realne ( co do praktyki to Jezier wybudował 3 litrowy dom i w nim mieszka wygodnie). Masz jednak rację. Dom jest do mieszkania - dodam wygodnego. Ale prawdą jest również, że jeśli można pogodzić "wygodę" z "energooszczędnością", to czemu nie?
Sam osobiście nie wyobrażam siebie np. w domu typowo pasywnym, ale również nie wyobrażam siebie w domu, który potrzebuje 170kWh/m2 !(patrz posty wyżej). Chcę uzyskać wynik zbliżony do 30kWh/m2, ale nie za wszelką cenę zaniżać go. Bo w moim domy chcę po prostu mieszkać.

----------


## Jacek K.

> Druda sprawa. Przy tak małym zapotrzebowaniu energetycznym na ogrzewanie zmieniły się proporcje zapotrzebowania energii na ogrzanie CWU. Kilka lat temu na ten cel "rezerowano" 10 - 20% zapotrzebowania energetycznego na ogrzewanie. Dzisiaj jest to bardzo często ponad 100% tego zapotrzebowania. Biorąc to pod uwagę cała dyskucja o stratach na cyrkulacji CWU nabiera dość istotnego znaczenia - bo tutak są rezerwy (z ogrzewania, nie ma już co "ściągać".
> Ja osobiście w projekcie instalacji CWU nie umieściłem cyrkulacji lecz elektroniczny przepływowy ogrzewacz. Spełnia on dodatkowe funkcje.


Dokładnie tak! Grzanie cwu w zbiorniku + recylkulacja wynosiłoby w moim domu ok. 150-200% kosztów energii na grzanie pomieszczeń, więc jest to rzecz do usunięcia - w zamian przepływówka elektroniczna.

O jakich funkcjach dodatkowych przepływówek piszesz powyżej?

----------


## sSiwy12

Mam trochę inne podejście do tematu niż Ty. Chcę grzać (w miarę energooszczędny dom) za pomocą PC - dotyczy to również CWU. Wykombinowałem sobie instalację w której ogrzewacze przepływowe dogrzewały by (oczywiście w miejsu poboru - w moim przypadku 2 szt) ewentualną różnicę temperatur wody uzyskanej z zasobnika i wężownicy PC, oraz pełniły by funkcję samodzielną po sezonie grzewczym.

----------


## Jacek K.

> Mam trochę inne podejście do tematu niż Ty. Chcę grzać (w miarę energooszczędny dom) za pomocą PC - dotyczy to również CWU. Wykombinowałem sobie instalację w której ogrzewacze przepływowe dogrzewały by (oczywiście w miejsu poboru - w moim przypadku 2 szt) ewentualną różnicę temperatur wody uzyskanej z zasobnika i wężownicy PC, oraz pełniły by funkcję samodzielną po sezonie grzewczym.


To oczywiście drastycznie zwiększa koszty instalacyjne. Problem w tym, że zanim do oddalanego kranu dojdzie woda ze zbiornika zdążysz umywać ręce w zimnej wodzie. Jak dasz przepływówkę zaraz pod umywalką, to umyjesz je w ciepłej wodzie i jednocześnie wyciągniesz ciepła wodę ze zbiornika do instalacji. Trzeba to sobie policzyć. PC jest b. droga i w związku z tym ryzyko jej zakupu b. wysokie. Czy liczysz całkowity koszt posiadania PC, tzn. zakup, eksploatację, przeglądy, naprawy itp? W moim przypadku będę potrzebował tylko sporadycznie mocy większej niz 2 kW, więc PC to overkill - zmniejsza tylko koszt wytworzenia jednostki ciepła. Za cholerę mi się nie kalkuluje. Wiatrak też się nie bardzo kalkuluje, ale wiatrak nie bierze 1kW prądu żeby oddać 3.

----------


## sSiwy12

Pomińmy tu PC - bo nie o to chodzi. Sprawność działania ogrzewaczy, w zastępstwie dodatkowej cyrkulacji CWU widzę tak.
1 podgrzewacz podgrzewa (wspomaga) wodę dla potrzeb kuchni i łazienki gościnnej. Jest nastawiony na temeraturę "ciut" niższą niż woda w CWU podgrzana wcześniej - czyli faktycznie ogrzewa tylko chwilę, a dodatkowo ta temperatura na co dzień może mieć wartość niższą (praktycznie tylko umywalki)
2 podgrzewacz w łazience "głównej" i tutaj temperatura nastawiona na wartość "oczekiwaną" tj. może być i tak, że na temperaturę wyższą niż jest w zasobniku.
W każdym przypadku podgrzewacze w takim trybie podgrzewają tylko do zadanej temperatury - którą oczywiście można regulować na podgrzewaczu. 
Przy tak "ustawionym" obiegu CWU można obniżyć temperaturę w zasobniku do np. 35 - 40 stopni - czyli temp. zasilania np. podłogówki, co pozwala na bezproblemowe np. mycie rąk (kuchnia też), a w przypadku natrysku czy wanny nie dość, że istnieje możliwość regulacji, to jeszcze dogrzewamy tylko o kilka stopni.

----------


## Jacek K.

*sSiwy12* rozumiem ideę. Chciałem zrobi coś takiego plus dogrzewanie wody z solara w zbiorniku biwalentnym (Ty chcesz chyba PC - stąd synergia z podłogówką). Tylko czy gra warta jest świeczki? Ja w pewnym momencie zrozumiałem, że muszę oszczędzac tak samo energię jak i wodę. A patrząc na tendencję wzrostu cen wody w Gdańsku to nawet wodę przede wszystkim. Jak będę oszczędzał ciepłą wodę, to oszczędzę i ciepło i wodę. Z drugiej strony pakowanie się w kilka źródeł ciepła wzajemnie się "wspomagających" to wysokie koszty inwestycyjne plus zajęte dodatkowe miejsce w domu (czyli zwiększone koszty budowy - metr kwadratowy domu kosztuje). Nie wspominając o potencjalnych kłopotach z obsługą i utrzymaniem dodatkowej instalacji.
Naczelna zasada, której się trzymam: wykorzystaj na maksa to co masz, a dopiero później dokupuj. Moja propozycja cwu: przepływówki tak blisko odbioru jak się da (pod zlewem, umywalką) + niskozwłoczne baterie, by może bezdotykowe. Używam takie w miejscu pracy od ponad dwóch lat i jak dla mnie bomba. Ręce umyte w kubku wody  :wink: 

Rozmysłam jeszcze nad wykorzystaniem szarej wody do spłukiwania WC i kibicuję Bigbeatowi. Na razie daję 50% systemowi mojego wykonania. Dziś rozmawiam z hydraulkiem-konstruktorem o wykonaniu tego systemu. Spostrzeżenia i wnioski jak zwykle przekaże na forum.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## sSiwy12

Filozoficznie rzecz ujmując, to nie ma nic za darmo. Układ jaki sobie wymyśliłem odpowiada na zadane sobie wcześniej pytanie "a co po sezonie grzewczym?" Z szacunkowych kalkulacji wyszło mi, że eksploatacja w takim układzie jest najniższa ( to co "zaoszczędzę" w zimie - wydam w lecie). Też biorę pod uwagę tzw. baterie bezdotykowe, ale prawdę powiedziawszy tego tematu "nie ćwiczyłem jeszcze". Jak się naumiem i oszacuję, to zapodam. Co do wody szarej mam pewne obawy, ale zastanawiam się nad tematem.

----------


## Jezier

> Jezier powiedz mi dlaczego sa takie rozbieżności w opiniach. Ty, że przepływówka jest OK, wielu innych, że nie daje pełnego komfortu. Znajomy ma przepływówkę płynnie dostosowującą się do przepływu (Siemens), bardzo chwali. 0 awarii, 0 narzekań na rachunki. Ja chcę przepływówkę, ale nie przy tylu negatywnych opiniach (kontra dwie, trzy pozytywne). Muszę wyjaśnić sprawę.
> 
> Napisz mi proszę: 
> - jaka moc jest potrzebna do pojedynczego punktu umywalkowego, 
> - do podwójnego umywalkowego
> - do prysznica
> - do wanny
> - do zlewu w kuchni (zmywać będę głównie zmywarką, ale owocę i opłukanie naczyń itd)
> 
> Jak to rozwiązałeś u siebie?


Uważam, że przepływowe ogrzewacze sa bardzo dobre. Oczywiscie nie byle jakie ale takie z górnej półki. 
Uważam, że są ekonomiczne bo:
grzeją wode tylko do takiej temp. do jakiej maja zadane.
grzeją tylko tyle wody ile chcemy wykorzystać.
Zasobnik niestety magazynuje wodę często gorącą (nigdy tak zimna jak ta z przepływówki. Traci ciepło przez kiepsą izolację, traci ciepło przecyłając je i marnuje energie na cyrkulację. 
Do tego z takim zasobnikiem często marnuje się woda. Na dostosowanie temperatury i gdy nie ma cyrkulacji.

Robiłem kiedyś zgrubne wyliczenia i wyszło mi, że eksploatacja przepływowego ogrzewacza wyszłaby mi taniej niż zasobnika, który mam i który nagrzewa się tylko w tańszej taryfie.



> Obecnie na ogrzewanie CWU zużywam ok 11 kWh energii (jak dobrze nastawię zegar to taniego prądu tylko). Straty przesyłowe i magazynowe to jakieś 30%. Wychodzi więc, że wylewam codziennie ze 220 litrów wody ogrzanej do 40 stopni. Część tej wody można zaoszczędzić bo marnuje się na dostosowanie odpowiedniej temp. w wylewce   Niech to będzie 20%.
> A więc obecnie za ciepłą wodę płacę:
> 11 kWh*0,26 zł+0,22 m3*10 zł=5,06 zł
> Mając ogrzewacze przepływowe miejscowe szacuję, że płaciłbym:
> 6,16 kWh*0,45+0,176*10=4,53 zł


Ale to tylko moja lokalna konkretna instalacja. Gdybym tak jak Adam_MK dał kilkanaście cm pianki na zasobnik i kolejne 5-10 na rury oraz wodę ogrzewał stopniem wodnym to przepływówka byłaby nieekonomiczna.
Problem jest niestety techniczny aby zapewnić sobie ekstra komfort potrzebna jest ogromna moc.
Do umywalki wystarczą takie 5-7 kw, ale już pod zlew przydałoby się ze 13-15. A do wanny lub prysznica taki o wydajności z 15 litrów/minutę więc nawet 27 kW. No i aby był komfort to ogrzewacz warto instalować zaraz przy poborze. Duża ilość punktów poboru to duża ilość zasobników. 
Ja przy moich 3x32A w skrzynce nie mogłem nawet mysleć o przepływówkach. Z drugiej strony maksymalnie można otrzymać 3x63A a więc na dom z więcej niż 1 łazienką to też przymało   :Confused:  

S_Siwy nie mam domu 3litrowego. Ogrzewanie mojego domu pochłania 50 kWh/m2/rok. Ale są w nim rezerwy, które pozwoliłyby na zmniejszenia zapotrzebowania na ciepło. 
Obecnie straty w sezonie grzewczym przez przegrody i na wentylacje to 12 MWh a wykorzystane zyski - 5 MWh.
Straty mógłbym jeszcze ograniczyć chociaż nie widziałem sensu ekonomicznego w jakiś GWC superciepłych oknach jeszcze grubszej izolacji itp.

----------


## sSiwy12

Już prostuję i przepraszam. Tkwiło mi w pamięci, że Jezier ma 3 litrówkę, ale prostuję. Jezier pisał, że w przypadku wymiany okien i ewentualnym założeniu rolet jego dom MÓGŁ by spełnić warunki domu 3 litrowego.
Trochę, przez przypadek przedobrzyłem, ale to ze względu, że dla mnie to co wybudował Jezier jest przykładem, że można i w miarę tanio i energooszczednie.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jacek K.

> Problem jest niestety techniczny aby zapewnić sobie ekstra komfort potrzebna jest ogromna moc.
> Do umywalki wystarczą takie 5-7 kw, ale już pod zlew przydałoby się ze 13-15. A do wanny lub prysznica taki o wydajności z 15 litrów/minutę więc nawet 27 kW. No i aby był komfort to ogrzewacz warto instalować zaraz przy poborze. Duża ilość punktów poboru to duża ilość zasobników. 
> Ja przy moich 3x32A w skrzynce nie mogłem nawet mysleć o przepływówkach. Z drugiej strony maksymalnie można otrzymać 3x63A a więc na dom z więcej niż 1 łazienką to też przymało


Jezier, a co sądzisz o tym, aby zainstalować przekaźnik wyłączający priorytetowo wybrane obwody? Mój znajomy mówi, ze u niego przepływówka chodzi z max. mocą (o jest to 18kW) tylko czasami, więc nie powoduje to niewygody. Moc przyłączeniową ma 17 kW.

----------


## Jezier

Przekażniki priorytetowe coś tam oczywiście mogą pomóc wyłączą na chwilę grzejniki itp. Ale jeśli się chce mieć 15 litrów na minutę zimą pod prysznicem to duża moc potrzebna bedzie 24-27 kW. A gdy zainstalujesz panel prysznicowy z jakimiś dyszami który potrzebuje 20 litrów/minutę to i jakiś zasobnik konieczny będzie.
Kłopot z mocą jest wtedy gdy dwie osoby będą chciały jednocześnie się wykąpać.

----------


## Jacek K.

> Przekażniki priorytetowe coś tam oczywiście mogą pomóc wyłączą na chwilę grzejniki itp. Ale jeśli się chce mieć 15 litrów na minutę zimą pod prysznicem to duża moc potrzebna bedzie 24-27 kW. A gdy zainstalujesz panel prysznicowy z jakimiś dyszami który potrzebuje 20 litrów/minutę to i jakiś zasobnik konieczny będzie.
> Kłopot z mocą jest wtedy gdy dwie osoby będą chciały jednocześnie się wykąpać.


OK, jak się zapatrujesz na zastosowanie wymiennika ciepła na wyjściu z prysznica? Woda z wodociągu przechodziłaby przez wymiennik zasilany przez przefiltrowaną szarą wodę spod natrysku. Wtedy zużycie ciągłe energii spadło by do powiedzmy 60% początkowego zużycia.

----------


## Jezier

Od strony technicznej to musisz zwrócić uwagę na temp. wody jaką jest zasilany ogrzewacz. Dużo ma ograniczenia. Np. max. 30 stopni, ale też może być taki kłopot, że z takiego ogrzewacza po rekuperacji szarej wody będziesz miał w kranie za gorącą wodę, albo o zbyt dużym strumieniu bo jego minimalna moc będzie za wysoka.

----------


## Jacek K.

> Od strony technicznej to musisz zwrócić uwagę na temp. wody jaką jest zasilany ogrzewacz. Dużo ma ograniczenia. Np. max. 30 stopni, ale też może być taki kłopot, że z takiego ogrzewacza po rekuperacji szarej wody będziesz miał w kranie za gorącą wodę, albo o zbyt dużym strumieniu bo jego minimalna moc będzie za wysoka.


No własnie! Dokładnie tak myślałem i dlatego chcę dobrać odpowienio moc ogrzewaczy. Ale liczyłem, że przy szarej wodzie o temp. max. 40 st. C problem raczej nie wystąpi, bo woda wodociągowa po rekuperacji będzie miała max. 25 st. uzwględniając sprawność odzysku ciepła. Gorącej wody w kranie się nie boję, bo planuję baterie z mieszaczami termostatycznymi w każdym punkcie w domu. Nowoczesne baterie mają zresztą zabezpieczenia przeciwoparzeniowe.

Dzięki Jezier, dużo mi się wyjaśniło!

----------


## gorny7

witam 
odświerzę temat i prosze o opinie na ponizszy opis ktory mnie zainteresował w związku z podłączaniem cyrkulacji i z żywą dyskusją w temacie

    STEROWNIK CYRKULACJI C. W.U.

 Przeznaczony jest do stosowania we wszystkich typach obiektów posiadających cyrkulację c.w.u.. Niepowtarzalność tego rozwiązania polega na tym, że cyrkulacja jest włączona właśnie wtedy, kiedy korzystamy z ciepłej wody (nie musimy programować okresów pracy pompki cyrkulacyjnej). Cyrkulacja nie jest uruchamiana w porze nocnej czy podczas nieobecności domowników. Dzięki temu nie wychładzamy ciepłej wody, która znajduje się w zbiorniku, nie musimy jej ponownie ogrzewać, co powoduje bardzo duże oszczędności energii (elektrycznej, gazu, oleju, węgla itp. – zależy od sposobu ogrzewania ciepłej wody).


Jak pracuje sterownik? – urządzenie działa na zasadzie czujnika przepływu, odkręcenie kurka z ciepłą wodą powoduje natychmiastowe załączenie pompki cyrkulacyjnej na okres 4 minut, po czym następują 4 minuty przerwy w pracy pompki, ale woda w rurach pozostaje ciepła gdyż przez tak krótki czas nie zdąży się wychłodzić.

         Takich 8 minutowych cykli (4 minuty pracy + 4 minuty przerwy) mamy 6, czyli przez 48 minut mamy zapewnioną ciepłą wodę. Po tym okresie czasu układ wyłącza się. Co dzieje się, jeżeli w trakcie tych 48 minut korzystaliśmy z ciepłej wody? Jeżeli odkręcimy wodę w trakcie 4 minut pracy pompki – nie dzieje się nic – układ dalej realizuje swój program. Natomiast, jeżeli otworzymy ciepłą wodę w okresie 4 minut przerwy w pracy pompki to cykl rozpoczyna się od początku. Dzięki temu mamy zapewniony dostęp do ciepłej wody, jeżeli ktoś przebywa w domu i co pewien czas korzysta z niej.


         Jak w praktyce korzystać ze sterownika i jakie są korzyści z jego zastosowania? – Pierwsza osoba, która rano wstaje po wejściu do łazienki otwiera na chwilę(ok. 3-5 sekund) kurek z ciepłą wodą, aby sprowokować uruchomienie pompki cyrkulacyjnej, po około 6-10 sekundach (czas zależy od wielkości instalacji w domu) ciepła woda jest już w kranie. Również następni domownicy będą mieli natychmiast ciepłą wodę. Podobna sytuacja ma miejsce po dłuższym okresie przerwy w ciągu dnia.


         Korzyści wynikające z zastosowania sterownika

1)    Dostosowanie czasu cyrkulacji do potrzeb użytkownika

2)    Znaczne ograniczenie kosztów użytkowania ciepłej wody (woda nie wychładza się bez potrzeby w instalacji i nie trzeba ponownie jej ogrzewać)

3)    Zwiększenie żywotności pompki cyrkulacyjnej

Montaż sterownika

Urządzenie montujemy na rurze wyjściowej ciepłej wody z zasobnika (woda przepływa przez sterownik). Przewód z wtyczką podłączamy do gniazda zasilającego 230V, drugi przewód do pompy cyrkulacyjnej.

Średnica króćców przyłączeniowych – 3/8 cala.


http://www.allegro.pl/item132562901_...czednosc_.html

----------


## 1950

chciałbym aby po włączeniu wody mieć po 10 s. ciepłą wodę,
wtedy w ogóle nie potrzeba pompki,
*
bzdura,* żeby mieć cwu w takim czasie, to musiał byś mieś zasobnik zaraz za ścianą,
przy rozległej instalacji czekanie na wodę gdy pompa cwu się załączy może trwać nawet parę minut,

później to już prawda

----------


## MARKOG

No dobrze - wszystko pięknie ale czy odkręcenie wody w trakcie dnia np do przepłukania jabłka czy tez umycia 3 talerzy tez spowoduje uruchomienie mechanizmu cyrkulacji na 48/24 minuty czy tez musimy to sobie jeszcze sprzęgnąć ze sterownikiem czasowym który będzie wyłaczał sterownik w pewnych niepotrzebnych okresach. Po drugie jak chcesz ciepłą wodę to podchodzisz do krany odkręcasz go na chwilkę i zakręcasz i czekasz - to to samo co inne rodzaje sterowania opisane w tym wątku a droższe (chociaz nie - nie jest takie drogie mozna to sprzęc ze sterownikiem tygodniowym za 30 zł żeby za często nie rozładowywało CWU). i te 6- 10 sekund - bajka :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Witam
Wielokrotnie spotykałem się tu z wyliczeniami, że żaróweczka 2W zapalona stale po 100 latach kosztuje nas ze 150zł! Że to się nie opłaca!
Teraz rozważane są sterowniki, które przypominają mi swoim zastosowaniem pudrowanie i perfumowanie trupa.
Trzeba po prostu bardzo grubo docieplić obwód CW i cyrkulacji. Jak się da , to nawet 10cm szczelną warstwą i to najlepiej - na etapie budowy domu (instalacji). Taki zabieg pozwoli zapomnieć o omawianych tu problemach, kosztuje raz a służy przez całe lata.
Obwody cyrkulacji i CW są po prostu "zaniedbywane". Są źle budowane. I na ten fakt trzeba zwrócić uwagę.
Adam M.

----------


## Jezier

Nie ma nic za darmo. Superocieplanie rur kosztuje sporo. Dobre otuliny bedą kosztowały kilkanascie razy więcej od samej rury. Czy nie wyjdzie na to samo co gdyby ta pompka chodziła kilkanaście lat bez przerwy   :Roll:  
Nie mówiąc o problemach jak zmiescić rurę o takiej grubości gdziekolwiek.

----------


## adam_mk

Utopiłbym rurę z typową otuliną w styropianowym, grubym korzuchu. Tak wybrałbym trasy, żeby dał się schować. Może się opłacić taki trud.  :Lol:  
Adam M.

----------


## rafałek

*adam_mk* dobrze radzisz i mądrze... tylko kiedy ten konkretny przykład poprzesz praktyką?

----------


## adam_mk

Chciałbym na wczoraj, ale napędem jest pieniądz.
Jestem na etapie gromadzenia koniecznych funduszy.
Jakoś tam idzie, ale dla mnie za wolno  :Roll:  
Puki co, to stawiam takie cuda dla innych. Komercyjnie.
Adam M.

----------


## rafałek

> Chciałbym na wczoraj, ale napędem jest pieniądz.
> Jestem na etapie gromadzenia koniecznych funduszy.
> Jakoś tam idzie, ale dla mnie za wolno  
> Puki co, to stawiam takie cuda dla innych. Komercyjnie.
> Adam M.


I robisz im 10 cm izolację na cyrkulacji?

----------


## adam_mk

Nie. Teraz nie robię wod-kan tylko rekuperację, wentylację, GWC, alarmy, kamery, internet, telefony......
Robiłem i takie roboty. Np. podłogówkę...
Adam M.

Masz potrzeby? Płacisz dobrze?
Pogadać możemy.

----------


## gosciu01

u siebie rury mam w otulinie,
zimą ciepło zostaje w budynku, latem - fakt strata, ale nie tak istotna gdyż delta T jest nieco mniejsza. A ponadto komfort kosztuje.

Sterowanie realizuje dwoma zegarami podłączonymi szeregowo.
Jeden tygodniowy, drugi dobowy.
Tygodniowy włącza mi cyrkulację o określonych godzinach,
dobowy załącza pompkę co 15 min. czyli pracuje połowę czasu.

W nowym domku zrobię tak samo. Obecnie nie mam lepszego i tańszego pomysłu na realizację tegoż komfortu.

A ten wynalazek z Allegro przede wszystkim jest za drogi.

----------


## Zbigniew Rudnicki

> Tygodniowy włącza mi cyrkulację o określonych godzinach, dobowy załącza pompkę co 15 min. czyli pracuje połowę czasu.


Jeżeli rury ciepłej wody są należycie ocieplone to wystarczy cykl  15min pracy - 45min. przerwy, aby woda w pierwszym momencie była lekko ciepła. 
Jeżeli w soboty i niedziele wstajemy tylko 2 godziny później to z programatora tygodniowego można zrezygnować

----------


## strik5000

Ja u siebie zrobiłem to inaczej a mianowice mam cyrkulację i pompkę załącz mi przekaźnik któym steruje proste urządzenie elektroniczne  razem z czujnikiem otwarcia drzwi.
Czujnik mam w drzwiach do łazienek bo mam dwie łazienki. Czujnik to magnes i kontaktron jeżeli drzwi do łazienki się otworzą pompka cyrkulacji załącza się na około 1.5 minuty bo tyle potrzeba na to żeby woda ciepła zrobiła obieg.
Oczywiście wiąze się to z poporwadzeni kabelków od drzwi aż do układu do pompki.
Dodatkowo w kuchni gdzie nie ma drzwi zrobiłem czujnik zbliżeniowy obok kranu wystarczy tylko dojsc do niego i odczekac minutke. 
Działa to wszystko od 2 lat i jestem zadwolony z tego rozwiązania.

----------


## hanejek

strik5000
WOW! To mi sie podoba!
Wystarczy wizytę w łazięce zacząć od małego siusiu a potem (zawsze w tej kolejnosci   :Lol:  ) umyć rączki, lub co tam potrzeba.
Szczoteczkę do zębów też można zmoczyć zimną!  :Lol:  
Piękne!

----------


## gosciu01

> ...Jeżeli w soboty i niedziele wstajemy tylko 2 godziny później to z programatora tygodniowego można zrezygnować


tak, tylko w moim przypadku w domu ( tym wybudowanym ) nie bywam codziennie, ale dość regularnie w okresie tygodnia.

co do konaktronów mam je rónież zamontowane w kilku miejscach ( drzwi zewnętrzne, okna ), ale jeszcze nie są popodłączane.
To też dobry pomysł.

----------


## Juras XR4Ti

Witam
 Przreczytałem ten wątek z dużym zainteresowaniem. Na etapie budowy myślałem o cyrkulacji w odniesieniu do kuchni. Jednak potem zrezygnowałem z tego rozwiązania. Pompa, sterowanie.. Wydało mi się to bez sensu, Zamiast tego zamontowałem pod schodami drugi podgrzewacz 50l, który zasila tylko kuchnię. Długość rury z ciepłą wodą...120cm... I po co mi cyrkulacja? A za ścianą łazienki mam powieszony boiler 120l. Do prysznica 140cm, do umywalki 200cm...

 Mój wniosek, oczywiście nie wszystkim musi się podobać, Tak projektować i budować chałupę, żeby zasobniki były jak najbliżej punktów odbioru, I już.  :big grin:  I ogrzewać prądem w drugiej taryfie.

 A tak na marginesie, to grzanie prądem nie jest wcale najdroższe. Znajomy za ogrzanie mniejszego domu od mojego olejem, płaci sporo więcej...

pozdrawiam - Juras

----------


## hanejek

> Witam
>  Przreczytałem ten wątek z dużym zainteresowaniem. Na etapie budowy myślałem o cyrkulacji w odniesieniu do kuchni. Jednak potem zrezygnowałem z tego rozwiązania. Pompa, sterowanie.. Wydało mi się to bez sensu, Zamiast tego zamontowałem pod schodami drugi podgrzewacz 50l, który zasila tylko kuchnię. Długość rury z ciepłą wodą...120cm... I po co mi cyrkulacja? A za ścianą łazienki mam powieszony boiler 120l. Do prysznica 140cm, do umywalki 200cm...
> 
>  Mój wniosek, oczywiście nie wszystkim musi się podobać, Tak projektować i budować chałupę, żeby zasobniki były jak najbliżej punktów odbioru, I już.  I ogrzewać prądem w drugiej taryfie.
> 
>  A tak na marginesie, to grzanie prądem nie jest wcale najdroższe. Znajomy za ogrzanie mniejszego domu od mojego olejem, płaci sporo więcej...
> 
> pozdrawiam - Juras


Olej, prąd... może przysłowiowy murzyn (czy też chińczyk) będzie droższy  :Lol:  
Ja przeginam w drugą stronę, bo chcę palić trocinami, które mam póki co za darmo  :smile:  Mam jeszcze parę kwestii do rozstrzygnięcia, jak przechowywanie i wilgotność opału, ale mam zamiar się z tym uporać.
Podoba mi się pomysł z kontaktronami w drzwiach, tylko, żona trochę marudzi na kuchnię, gdzie czasem będzie chciała coś znienacka umyć.
Może póki będę miał te trociny, to puszczę obieg trakcie dnia "na okrągło" i do tego zaizoluję porządnie rurki.

----------


## Juras XR4Ti

Murzyny i chińczyki słabo się palą...  :big grin:  A poza tym gromadzenie ich na cały sezon grzewczy kłopotliwe jest.
A ja i tak pieca nie mam, bo i po co.

----------


## Alupin

Witam serdecznie

Ale Panowie szlachta kombinujecie , a można zrobić banalnie prosto  :smile: 

Mianowicie na etapie instalacji elektrycznej wystarczy do rozdzielni wrzucić takie małe cudo:

http://www.eph.pl/product/id/56,prze...abilny-bis-411

i włącznik światła impulsowy, podłączony do przekaźnika bistabilnego ( schodowego ) jako włącznik światła w łaziecne...

Do przekaźnika podłaczamy również pompkę cyrkulacyjną..

I jak właczamy światło w łazience ( załacza je przekaźnik bistabilny ), poprzez przekaźnik włącza się również pompka..

Zanim zdążycie dojść do umywalki macie ciepłą wodę w kranie..

Po wyjściu z łazienki i wyłączeniu światła, przestaje działąć pompka..

Banalnie proste  :wink: 

Jeżeli mamy kilka łazienek, kuchnie etc. można do przekaźnika bistabilnego podpiąć przekażnik czasowy, który po otrzymaniu syngału od któregoś z przekaźników bistabilnych załączy pompkę na przykład na 2, 5, 10, czy 15 min..

Niech moc będzie z wami  :smile:

----------


## IRENEUSZ KUBIK

witam !
a ja wymyśliłem jeszczecze coś innego by uniknąć nadmiernych strat   :big grin:  
jako że sam robiłem instalację elektryczną (kompletnie sę na tym nie znam jeżeli chodzi o podłączenia  :smile:  ) kładłem kable i mogłem położyć ile dusza potrzebuje !
położyłem trochę więcej . 
mianowicie położyłem dodatkowe  kable do trzech miejsc 2 łazienek i kuchni i kupiłem wcześniej tanie wyłączniki światła (czyjniki ruchu)
jeżeli ktoś wejdzie do łazienki to się pompka obiegowa załączy i po chwilo wyłączy jak ktoś wyjdzie 
proste jak budowa cepa  :Lol:  
w mojej firmie spytałem elektryka jak to spiąć kazał mi kupić przekaźnik relpol .... 
nie pamiętam jak trzeba to napiszę 
i to cała filozofia
pozdrawiam

prościej i oszczędniej się nie da przy tym pełen komfort!

----------


## Piczman

> mianowicie położyłem dodatkowe  kable do trzech miejsc 2 łazienek i kuchni i kupiłem wcześniej tanie wyłączniki światła (czyjniki ruchu


Jestem na etapie kładzenia kabli do różnych rzeczy typu sterowniki,wskaźniki i czujniki!
Możesz podpowiedzieć w którym miejscu i jak zakończyć te kable aby później można było sterować cyrkulacja w taki sposób?

----------


## przemi

> Witam serdecznie
> 
> Ale Panowie szlachta kombinujecie , a można zrobić banalnie prosto 
> 
> Mianowicie na etapie instalacji elektrycznej wystarczy do rozdzielni wrzucić takie małe cudo:
> 
> http://www.eph.pl/product/id/56,prze...abilny-bis-411
> 
> i włącznik światła impulsowy, podłączony do przekaźnika bistabilnego ( schodowego ) jako włącznik światła w łaziecne...
> ...


Rozumie, że obwody oświetlenia łazienek muszą być na oddzielnych kabelkach prowadzonych ze skrzynki?
Budując chałupę starałem się dbać o ograniczenie przyszłych kosztów związanych z jej funkcjonowaniem - dobre ocieplenie dachu, 15cm styropianu, rekuperator, kocioł kondensacyjny, ale ta cyrkulacja mnie się jakoś zapodziała na etapie budowy.
Mam teraz pompę włączoną do sterownika czasowego - jeśli chodzi o powtarzalne czynności np. rano przed wyjściem do pracy zawsze o tej samej porze to jest OK, ale na tym jego funkcjonalność się kończy  :sad:  niestety.
A moją lepsza połowa chciała by mieć ciepłą wodę w kranie non-stop, a że Czorcica   :smile:  pracuje tak, że potrafi całymi dniami być w domu i wtedy szokda gadać  bo albo mam awanturę, że znowu zimna woda i po cholerę się budować jak komfort do bani albo piec mi się włącza kilka razy dziennie przy chodzącej cyrkulacji żeby uzupełnić baniak - i tak źle i tak niedobrze  :sad: .
Wymyśliłem już, że kupie takie kontakty sterowane na pilocika i powieszę jej go w kuchni przy zlewie - coś ma zamiar robić będzie włączać - ale jak się znam na kobitach, to na pewno będzie zapominać wyłączać, tak źle i tak do bani  :sad: .

----------


## IRENEUSZ KUBIK

witam

Piczman   ja położylem dodatkowe kable (i tak mialem za duzo ) tak jakby dodatkowy system zupełnie niezależny - jak alarm ( też mam nie kosztowalo wiele a może te kable się przydadzą) 
jak oglądałem te czujniki ruchu to nie jestem pewien ( bo nie znam się na tym )czy nie trzeba położyć czterech żył ----ale nie wiem dokładnie (ja położyłem i tak miałem dużo kabla) pytałem mojego elektryka mówił coś o czterech ale tak bez przekonania 
w kotłowni jedna większa puszka i wszystkie kabelki tam się schodzą 
ja jeszcze nie mam tego podłączonego to nie gwarantuje że zadziała 
tak sobie wymyśliłem i zrobiłem zobaczymy!!  :big grin:  
kabel trzeba dociągnąć w takie miejsce w lazience najlepiej wyżej aby ten czujnik zadziałał po zbliżeniu się do kranu (raczej czujnik złapie całą łazienkę ?)

----------


## Hans Kloss

Temat "inteligentnego" załaczania cyrkulacji CWU, niejako na żądanie, był juz chyba poruszany nie raz. 
Ale mam pytanie: czy jest ktoś taki, kto zamontował sobie jakiś włacznik cyrkulacji (np poprzez czujnik ruchu), ma łazienke oddalona od zasobnika CWU nie bliżej, niż 3m (licząc po długości rur wodnych) i stwierdził, że to naprawdę działa. Tzn. pompa CWU jest w stanie "podciagnąć" ciepła wodę do kranu w ciągu powiedzmy kilkunastu sekund?
U mnie w instalacji jest to niemożliwe.

----------


## marcin_u

> Temat "inteligentnego" załaczania cyrkulacji CWU, niejako na żądanie, był juz chyba poruszany nie raz. 
> Ale mam pytanie: czy jest ktoś taki, kto zamontował sobie jakiś włacznik cyrkulacji (np poprzez czujnik ruchu), ma łazienke oddalona od zasobnika CWU nie bliżej, niż 3m (licząc po długości rur wodnych) i stwierdził, że to naprawdę działa. Tzn. pompa CWU jest w stanie "podciagnąć" ciepła wodę do kranu w ciągu powiedzmy kilkunastu sekund?
> U mnie w instalacji jest to niemożliwe.


u mnie od kotłowni do kranu bedzie z 8m i zanim pompka cyrkulacyjna dopcha ciepła wode mija kilka minut...tak wieczałaczanie obiegu po wykryciu ruchu jest bez sensu....za dlugo to trwa. chyba ze ktos ma bardzo wydajna pompke do cyrkulacji ale taka pewnie tez ma spora moc.

zainstalowalem u siebie zwykły programowany wlacznik czasowy ktory 15min pracuje/15min stoii...jak zalacze alarm to tez cyrkulacja stoii.
jak miałem ustawione 15min praca/30min postoj to woda i tak potrafiła wystygnac w rurach mimo ze woda idzie w osłonach termicznych i jest połozona na 5cm styro i na to 5cm styropianupo bokach a nad rura 2cm...izolacja wykonana jest dobrze bo sam robiłem to sie starałem

----------


## Hans Kloss

mam podobnie jak ty: CWU wyłaczane, gdy alarm czuwa i okresowe załaczanie pompy - u mnie sie sprawdza 5minON/15minOFF.

----------


## mery26

u mnie 3 min ON/30 min OFF - i jakoś funkcjonuję    :big grin:

----------


## Wirecki

> do *adama_mk*, ta czarna izolacja to izolacja nie z pianku poliuretanowej ale z kauczuku, różni się nie tylko kolorem ale i ceną, znacznie wyższą  
> jest przystosowana do znacznie wyźszych temperatur pracy i jest odporna na promienie UV


 Post sprzed dwóch lat. Czy coś się zmieniło w zakresie izolacji? Może kauczuk potaniał?

----------


## adam_mk

Jeżeli nawet....
Euro podrożało...
Dolar też...

Te pianki czarne dalej są drogie... i dobre...
Adam M.

----------


## Wirecki

*Adam_mk*- sprawa trochę mnie męczy.... choć wolę teraz niż jak już będzie za późno na zmiany...
Znalazłem te izolacje w katalogu Bims Plus. Ceny katalogowe netto z X 2008 roku za 1m dla izolacji 13 mm dla rurki 3/8 cala:
NMC Climaflex (szare) - 2,76 pln
NMC Climaflex Stabil (te czerwone) - 3,41 pln
NMC Insul Tube K (kauczuk) - 4,65 pln

Ceny jak ceny, można sobie wybrać lub kupić inne, ale zainteresowały mnie inne informacje:
NMC Climaflex (szare) - współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła λ 0,038 W/mK przy temp. 40 stopni C.
NMC Climaflex Stabil (te czerwone) - współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła λ 0,038 W/mK przy temp. 40 stopni C.
NMC Insul Tube K (kauczuk) - współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła _X_ 0,038 W/mK przy temp. *czynnika* 0 stopni C.

"Szare", a "czerwone" - żadnej różnicy?
Kauczuk - trudno mi je porównać, mowa o temperaturze czynnika. Dodatkowo ten "X" -  to błąd, czy jakaś inna miara przewodzenia?
Dodatkowo rozmawiałem dziś z jednym instalatorem - twierdzi, że z reguły te kauczukowe stosuje się przy instalacjach solarnych (odporne na promienie UV) i w chłodnictwie/klimatyzacji (zapobieganie kondensacji wilgici) , a nie przy ciepłej wodzie.... Nie wiem czy tylko ze względu na koszty, czy są inne powody...

----------


## gumis107

Witam .Czytam i oczom nie wierze.Ludzie czy zamiast tych" cudownych rozwiazan' ,pomp czujnikow ,izolacji itp,nie lepiej wlaczyc mozgu i zrobic to prosciej?Nascie lat temu kupilem dom do remontu w grudniu ,a sklepy i mieszkanie musilem przeniesc jak najszybciej,wiec zapodalem na strychu zbiornik 2 tys litrow (hydrofor na 220v kosztowal wtedy ok 2 srednich pensji ,a mnie kapitalka gonila),terme niskocisnieniowa 10litrow 2 kw i praktycznie przy niskim ciesnieniu wody dzialala  jak przeplywowka(spokojnie mopzna bylo wziiasc prysznic).Jak podlaczylem wode miejska to bylo za wysokie cisnienie i musilem walnac redukcje ,bo woda nie wystarczala na umycie garkow,wiec moze lepiej zakombinowac z cisnieniem wody? .Przy akutaulanej kapitalce wpakuje w obudowe kominkowa zbiornik ok 20-30 litrow(niedotykajacy ryry koinkowej) i wstepnie do kilkudziesieciu stopni bede mial wode zagrzana gratis ,w lecie jak kominek nie bedzie dzialal to czarny zbiornik na dachu(zadne podgrzewacze solarne ,pomimo,iz gmina doplaca 50% do instalki,zwykly zbiornik wymalowany na czarno),koniecznie z odbiorem wody z gory(bez mieszalnika).Potem oczywiscie bojler (duza moc mala pojemnosc,) umiesczony niedaleko kranow i lazienki i po sprawie.Wiem wiem mozna to skomplikowac i wpakowac sie w rozne "nowoczene rozwiazania" tylko ,po jasna cholere ,skoro nie ma to uzasadnienia ekonomicznego?Nie lepiej zamontowac termy blisko kranow?W kazdym razie producenci tych roznych wynazkow "energoszcednych.ekologicznych"maja racje pakujac sporo kasy w marketing skoro ktos to kupuje ,a potem ma z tym wiecej problemu niz korzysci.Pzdr

----------


## Wirecki

Gdzie jest to "prościej" z użyciem "właczonego mózgu"??? Osobiście nie widzę... może inni...

----------


## Vafel

Da się jakoś policzyć ile czasu upłynie od odkręcenia kranu do "wypłynięcia" ciepłej wody? Będę miał od zasobnika do kranu w łazience 10 metrów rurki. Czy to już na tyle dużo, że trzeba pomyśleć o cyrkulacji?

----------


## panda

To po co tę cyrkulację instalujecie żeby później takie "kombinacje alpejskie" uskuteczniać? To jak kupno wypasionego mercedesa (a co, niech sąsiedzi widzą) i jeżdżenie MPK bo merc za drogo wychodzi.

----------


## gumis107

> Gdzie jest to "prościej" z użyciem "właczonego mózgu"??? Osobiście nie widzę... może inni...


 po prostu ,nizsze cisnienie wody w instalce i podgrzewacze,termy umiejscowione wvokolicy kranow.A poza tym mozna jak sie komus chce zamontowac podgrzewanie wstepne CWU,solarne i kominkowe,ze nie wspomne o drugiej taryfie i czyz zycie nie jest prostsze? .Pzdr

----------


## gumis107

> To po co tę cyrkulację instalujecie żeby później takie "kombinacje alpejskie" uskuteczniać? To jak kupno wypasionego mercedesa (a co, niech sąsiedzi widzą) i jeżdżenie MPK bo merc za drogo wychodzi.


 bo sie debile naogladly reklam i tam im wytlumaczyli,ze to jest ql i trendy,a poza tym jak mawial Adas Mialczynski("dzien swira"): to :'taniej i ekologiczniej",a teraz sie z reka w nocniku obudzili. Prawie kazdy kit mozna wcisnac inwestorowi,szczegulnie ,takiemu na kredyt,bo oni byli przekonani o wlasnej nieomylnosci przekonani,a dzis budza sie w realu i wlasnie do nich dociera ,ze np' pompa ciepla wiecej pradu zuzywa niz ciepla daje ect .Pzdr

----------


## panda

> bo sie *debile* naogladly reklam i tam im wytlumaczyli,ze to jest ql i trendy,a poza tym jak mawial Adas Mialczynski("dzien swira"): to :'taniej i ekologiczniej",a teraz sie z reka w nocniku obudzili. Prawie kazdy kit mozna wcisnac inwestorowi,szczegulnie ,takiemu na kredyt,bo oni byli przekonani o wlasnej nieomylnosci przekonani,a dzis budza sie w realu i wlasnie do nich dociera ,ze np' pompa ciepla wiecej pradu zuzywa niz ciepla daje ect .Pzdr


Nie było to ani grzeczne ani kulturalne  :sad:  
A mnie nie o to chodziło - mam cyrkulację ale włączoną cały czas. Czy ma sens stosowanie rozbudowanej automatyki (która kosztuje) i która do swojego funkcjonowania potrzebuje energii (co też kosztuje) żeby zaoszczędzić kilka złotych na innym źródle energii? Czy nie wyjdzie się na zero? Nie wiem, nie liczyłem i nie zamierzam tego liczyć. Te kilka złotych wkalkulowałem w koszty komfortu. Robiłem cyrkulację po to żeby ciepła woda była zawsze, obojętne czy siedzę cały dzień w domu czy też pracuję w nocy do białego rana. Cena komfortu  :smile: 
Co do Twojej opinii o pompach ciepła - jeśli ją masz to reklamuj, musi być zepsuta. Moja daje więcej energii cieplnej niż pobiera energii elektrycznej. I nie jest to tylko moje zdanie lecz i innych, znanych mi osobiście posiadaczy tego, jak to byłeś uprzejmy nazwać, reklamowego kitu.

----------


## grzegorz_si

> A mnie nie o to chodziło - mam cyrkulację ale włączoną cały czas. Czy ma sens stosowanie rozbudowanej automatyki (która kosztuje)


Sterownik elektroniczny z możliwością ustawiania oddzielnie każdego dnia tygodnia kosztuje około 40 zł. 
Ustawiasz żeby wyłączał Ci tą pompkę na parę godzin w nocy wtedy gdy śpisz. Nie mów że te 40 zł nie zwrócą Ci się np po 3-4 miesiącach...

----------


## Piczman

> Da się jakoś policzyć ile czasu upłynie od odkręcenia kranu do "wypłynięcia" ciepłej wody? Będę miał od zasobnika do kranu w łazience 10 metrów rurki. Czy to już na tyle dużo, że trzeba pomyśleć o cyrkulacji?


policz pojemność tej rurki, wyjdzie x litrów wody jaka musi wylecieć zanim będzie ciepła a czas w jakim się to stanie zależy od tego jaki strumień dasz   :big tongue: 
Podstaw sobie pod kran wiaderko z miarką i odkręć kurek (czas start) , jak nalejesz tyle ile wyliczyłeś czas stop !
Oczywiście dodaj do tego kilka sekund bo trochę ciepełka zostanie w rurkach   :Wink2: 

PS. Ja mam ok. 12 m do ostatniego kranu po prostej, w rzeczywistości będzie pewnie z 15 m rurki , robię tą cyrkulację bardziej z musu niż z wygody!
Pozdr.

----------


## adam_mk

Pośpiech i inercja umysłowa sprawiają, że rur cyrkulacji się praktycznie wcale nie izoluje!
Tyle różnych dyskusji tu było o ocieplaniu domów.
Wewnątrz 20 na zewnątrz -20 to razem 40stC.
Tu bywa TAK SAMO. A ile tej izolacji i jakiej daje się na te rurki?
13 milimetrów?!  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
I TO MA WYSTARCZYĆ?!!!  :ohmy:  

No, to ocieplijcie sobie jaką chałupę tą pianką 13mm. Nie wyjdzie za drogo...

Jak się buduje, to na pewnym etapie wszystkie instalacje są na wierzchu.
Pod rury CWU i cyrkulacji to ja bym wykuł istny kanał instalacyjny i po wsadzeniu tam tej rury umocował ją i zapiankował "z puszki" tyle ile tylko wejdzie.
Koszt tej operacji nie zabija a korzyść ewidentna jest.
Taaa, tylko to tak głupio wygląda i nikt tego nie robi....
No i WSZYSCY potem zastanawiają się jak sterować tą cyrkulacją bo puszczona na stałe to wór bez dna...
Wymyślactwo kwitnie. Godzinowe, tygodniowe, na czujkę ruchu, na światło w łazience...

Mam naprawdę sporą budę. 2 piętra + parter.
Cała siłownia/kotłownia/hydroforownia będzie w piwnicy.
Ja WIEM jak to urządzę. Rura cyrkulacji będzie miała tak z 20cm termoizolacji.
Miejsce sobie znajdę na taką grubą rurkę.
Adam M.

----------


## Mrozny

> Rura cyrkulacji będzie miała tak z 20cm termoizolacji.
> Miejsce sobie znajdę na taką grubą rurkę.
> Adam M.


Nie żebym chciał być złośliwy - czy chodzi o 20 cm izolacji z każdej scianki rury? Czyli łącznie ma byc tego 40 cm? Trochę ciężko tyle zmieścić w domku o niedużej powierzchni użytkowej.
Sam planuję opiankować rurę ciepłej wody walcem o średnicy właśnie owych  około 20 cm i cieszę się, że nie jestm sam w takim podejściu do tego tematu.
Tak, tak, właśnie chodzi o to, że "nikt tak nie robi" i pomysł ten uznany byłby za przesadzone dziwacwo. A mi chodzi tylko o to, aby mieć ciepłą wodę zawsze (no ewentualnie "prawie" zawsze), ale bez bez kombinowania z tak zwaną cyrkulacją.
Czy ktoś byłby w stanie podać jak długo się utrzyma ciepła woda w rurce miedzianej 15 mm otulonej 10 cm pianki (czyli łącznie 21,5 cm średnicy ocieplenia łącznie z rurką) - o temperaturze powiedzmy 45 stopni?

----------


## adam_mk

Zakładając bardzo poprawne wykonanie i wysoką jakość pianki - to z jaki tydzień..

 :Lol:  
Myślałem o 20 razem. Czyli tak 10cm na ściankę. Tyle da się gdzieś schować...
Adam M.

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

Jak ktoś ma ściany szkieletowe (płyta - wełna - płyta) to sobie może odpuścić izolowanie rurek, jeśli tylko puści je środkiem tychże ścianek.

----------


## Teves

> Jak ktoś ma ściany szkieletowe (płyta - wełna - płyta) to sobie może odpuścić izolowanie rurek, jeśli tylko puści je środkiem tychże ścianek.


Przebrnąłem przez cały watek i ... czekałem, aż ktos to napiszei jest bingo na samiutkim koncu. No więc jak to jest w szkieletowych, cyrkulacja jest niezauważalna ?

Piotr

----------


## Teves

> Jak ktoś ma ściany szkieletowe (płyta - wełna - płyta) to sobie może odpuścić izolowanie rurek, jeśli tylko puści je środkiem tychże ścianek.


Przebrnąłem przez cały watek i ... czekałem, aż ktos to napiszei jest bingo na samiutkim koncu. No więc jak to jest w szkieletowych, cyrkulacja jest niezauważalna ?

Piotr

----------


## ravbc

> No więc jak to jest w szkieletowych, cyrkulacja jest niezauważalna ?


Nie, tylko po co izolować rurę siedzącą w izolacji?  :wink:

----------


## Teves

> Nie, tylko po co izolować rurę siedzącą w izolacji?


Poważnie ? Nie wpadłem na to  :sad:  Myślałem tylko, ze wrazeniami na temat cyrkulacji w szkieletowym podzieli się ktoś kto ma taki układ i bedzie widomo czy pies pogrzebany w izolacji czy tez nawet starannie zaizolowana skutecznie drenuje ciepło.

Piotr

----------


## Jani_63

Witam!
Przeczytałem z uwagą cały wątek i chciałbym przedstawić mój pomysł na rozwiązanie cyrkulacji. Oczywiście mój pomysł może zadziałać w określonych warunkach, ale może warto mu się przyjrzeć. 
Bezpornym faktem jest dobra izolacja.
Ale zastanawia mnie uparte dążenie do długich czasów cyrkulacji.
Przecież po podaniu ciepłej wody do wylewki, cyrkulacja jest już zbędna, wiec czas jej można nastawić tylko taki, jaki jest potrzebny do jej podania.
Idealnie do tego nadaje się automat schodowy, który może sterować napięciem pompki cyrkulacyjnej.
Pomysl z kontaktronem w drzwiach jest ciekawy (sam się nad nim zastanawiałem), ale ktoś wcześniej zarzucił mu że uruchamia cyrkulację przy każdym otwarciu drzwi do lazienki.
Rzeczywiście nie zawsze jest to konieczne.
A co powiecie na zastosowanie po prostu dwu klawiszowego przełącznika przy drzwiach. Jeden klawisz zapalałby światło w łazience, a drugi mógłby uruchamiać cyrkulację. 
Taka opcja pozwala ograniczyć do minimum uruchamianie cyrkulacji dla łazienki, i tylko my decydujemy kiedy będzie potrzebna.

----------


## Jani_63

Aha, i jeszcze jedno.
Ktoś napisał ze większe odległości wymagają zastosowania pompki o większej mocy.
W tym przypadku było by to nawet korzystne, ponieważ ciepła woda byłaby podana do wylewki znacznie szybciej, a czas pracy pompki i tak byłby ograniczony do minimum. W tym przypadku moc działa na korzyść komfortu.

Jani_63

----------


## Pinok

Witam,

Ja zastosowałem rozwiązanie z podwójnym włącznikiem, nie wiem czy się sprawdza bo jeszcze nie mieszkam.

----------


## Jani_63

No to czekamy jak wyjdzie w praniu. 
Chyba że jeszcze ktoś praktycznie już użytkuje to rozwiązanie, i się podzieli
doświadczeniami zanim Ty zamieszkasz.

Wątek trochę podupadł  :sad: , ale może jest szansa.

Jani_63

----------


## camaro

Pozwolę sobie opisać swój patent sprawdzony na własnej skórze.

Cyrkulacja CWU załączana jest z programatora tygodniowogo (30zł). W obwód programator - pompa cyrkulacji wpięty jest termostat przylgowy (75 zł). Termostat zainstalowany jest na rurce powrotnej do zasobnika. Temperatura ustawiona na termostacie to 30 stopni. Gdy temperatura wody spada poniżej 30 stopni termostat załącza pompkę. 
Cały cykl to 4 minuty pracy żeby przepchnąć zimną wodę a potem 20 minut przerwy. Programator elektroniczny ustawiony jest od 6.00 - 8.00 i od 17.00 do 23.00. Zatem w ciągu doby pompka pracuje łącznie około 2 godzin. 

Co Wy na to?????  :Wink2:

----------


## grzegorzleg

Przetestowałem rozwiązanie z programatorem i z termostatem oraz programator + termostat, ale największa oszczędność i komfort to "woda na żądanie". Przyciski dwu klawiszowe rozmieszczone tak aby były po drodze do łazienek + dwa automaty schodowe o różnych czasach - jeden krótki - ten używa się zazwyczaj, drugi długi do recyrkulacji zasobnika jeśli potrzeba dużo gorącej wody. Całość uzupełnia programator - gdyby zaszła konieczność - dużo gości w domu.
Taki układ działa u mnie od dwóch lat. Cyrkulacja jest rozległa łącznie około 50 mb, rury cw nie były szczególnie izolowane ( tylko peszel na podłodze pod styropianem) Zużycie gazu wraz z kuchnią waha się dziennie w okresie letnim od 1,5 do 1,8 m3. Mieszka 5 osób. Zasobnik 210 L.

----------


## Jani_63

*grzegorzleg* rzeczywiscie cyrkulacje masz rozległą.
Rozwiązanie które użytkujesz z powodzeniem od dwóch lat zaproponowałem sześć postów wyżej.
Tak coś czułem że wywarzam drzwi już otwarte.
Fajnie ze taka koncepcja się sprawdza w praktyce.

Pozdrawiam

Jani_63

----------


## Piczman

A Ja myślę że propozycja *camaro* jest OK !

W tej chwili żyję bez cyrkulacji ale nikomu nie polecam, chcąc szybko umyć ręce lub wypłukać szklankę robimy to w zimnej wodzie a dodatkowo zużywamy ciepłą   :ohmy:  
*Pinok* wysłał mi schemat podłączenia cyrkulacji do włącznika w łazience i na pewno to zrobię jak znajdę czas i chęci, ponad to mam czasówkę już kupioną i do tego termostat przylgowy również zastosuję.Wypróbuje i zdecyduje się na rozwiązanie dobre dla mnie i mojej rodziny.
Dla tych co dopiero budują radzę wykonać okablowanie i puszki w miejscach poboru wody bo podłączenie czasówki i termostatu ( opcjonalnie) można zrobić w każdej chwili,potem na spokojnie wybrać najlepszy dla siebie sposób na komfort ciepłej wody użytkowej!

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## sli

> u mnie od kotłowni do kranu bedzie z 8m i zanim pompka cyrkulacyjna dopcha ciepła wode mija kilka minut...tak wieczałaczanie obiegu po wykryciu ruchu jest bez sensu....za dlugo to trwa. chyba ze ktos ma bardzo wydajna pompke do cyrkulacji ale taka pewnie tez ma spora moc.


Zgodnie z powyższym szukam wydajnej pompy do cyrkulacji c.w.u. Te standardowe Grundfosy czy Wilo są wyjątkowo wolne.
Grundfos zrobił wydajną pompę do cyrkulacji c.w.u.: Alpha2 N, ale ona kosztuje 1400 zł.

Może ktoś z panów spotkał się z jakąś inną, *wydajną* pompą do cyrkulacji c.w.u. (bez zegarów, termostatów i takich tam), w cenie do 500-600 zł?

----------


## Jani_63

_CZAS ŚWIĄT I CAŁY ŚWIAT LEGŁ W CICHE ŚNIEŻNE 
POSŁANIE
GRUDZIEŃ JUŻ WKRÓTCE PRZEMINIE
LECZ JEGO PIĘKNO ZOSTANIE W NAS...
ZDROWYCH, WESOŁYCH ŚWIĄT BOŻEGO NARODZENIA_

----------


## Bonzo

> Pozwolę sobie opisać swój patent sprawdzony na własnej skórze.
> 
> Cyrkulacja CWU załączana jest z programatora tygodniowogo (30zł). W obwód programator - pompa cyrkulacji wpięty jest termostat przylgowy (75 zł). Termostat zainstalowany jest na rurce powrotnej do zasobnika. Temperatura ustawiona na termostacie to 30 stopni. Gdy temperatura wody spada poniżej 30 stopni termostat załącza pompkę. 
> *Cały cykl to 4 minuty pracy żeby przepchnąć zimną wodę a potem 20 minut przerwy*. Programator elektroniczny ustawiony jest od 6.00 - 8.00 i od 17.00 do 23.00. Zatem w ciągu doby pompka pracuje łącznie około 2 godzin. 
> 
> Co Wy na to?????


Camaro czy możesz podać czym sterujesz te 4 minuty pracy a potem 20 minut przerwy? Chyba nie programatorem tygodniowym? Bo w sumie jak termostat załączy pompkę to będzie ona przecież w tych podanych godzinach chodzić bez przerwy.Czy też na termostacie ustawiam opcję wyłączenia pompki po powiedzmy osiągnięciu przez wodę 60 stopni?
Wytłumaczcie proszę laikowi.
Z góry dziękuję

----------


## Jani_63

Jeśli to nie ma być wyłącznik termiczny, to do tak krótkich czasów "puszczania" prądu idealnie nadaje się automat schodowy.
Pracuje w zakresie czasowym 0,5 - 10 min.

----------


## budowlany_laik

Co powiecie na koszty miesięczne cyrkulacji (straty + prąd na pompkę)?

Gaz ziemny, długość cyrkulacji 20m, moc pompy 25W, rurki z izolacją 2cm.

Cyrkulacja:
ciągła: 27zł
8h/dzień: 9zł
2h/dzień: 1,75zł

Uprzedzając pytania - dane podaję za pewną gazetą budowlaną dostępną w dobrych sklepach z prasą, a nawet w zwykłym kiosku  :Smile:

----------


## Jani_63

Jest więc o co walczyć   :big grin:

----------


## Daga&Adam

Nikt jeszcze nie napisal ale jest sposob aby ograniczyc straty na cyrkulacji - zastosowac zawor termostatyczny na wyjsciu bojlera  :smile: 

Dotarlo to do mnie dopiero wczoraj jak wzialem sie za instalacje CWU. Tworzy sie obieg zamkniety z pominieciem bojlera, w ktorym krazy woda o zadanej temperaturze i w razie potrzeby (jak woda w instalacji ochlodzi sie) zawor termostatyczny dopuszcza z bojlera cieplejszej wody.

Gdzie ograniczamy strate? Nizsza temperatura w rurkach to mniejsza roznica temperatur wiec i mniejsze straty. W bojlerze mozemy (a czasem nawet musimy - legionella :wink:  trzymac temperature i 90st C, a w obiegu krazy woda np. 40st C. W domu mamy te minimum 21st C wiec roznica wynosi jedynie 19st C. Bez zaworu termostatycznego kiedy krazy woda np. 65 st C roznica np. wynosi 44st C czyli straty sa ponad dwa razy wieksze !

Nie wspominam o komforcie - w cieplym kranie mamy zawsze jednakowa temperature (i nigdy sie nie poparzymy - szczegolne wazne w przypadku posiadania dzieci).

Na pewno w innych watkach juz ktos o tym wspominal ale tutaj - w watku o cyrkulacji - nie, dlatego przypominam jak bardzo to wazne!  :smile: 
pozdr.

----------


## Jani_63

Jeśli nikt nie napisał to chyba tylko dlatego, że praktycznie każdy stosuje zawór mieszający na wyjściu, żeby w obieg nie poszczać więcej niż 42-48oC.
Tak dla zabezpieczenia się przed poważnym poparzeniem..

W głównej mierze chodzi o to ze te 19-25 st różnicy miedzy cyrkulacja a otoczeniem potrafi przy pracy ciągłej praktycznie rozładować bufor jesli do tego ocieplenie rur będzie słabe.

----------


## Daga&Adam

> Jeśli nikt nie napisał to chyba tylko dlatego, że praktycznie każdy stosuje zawór mieszający na wyjściu, żeby w obieg nie poszczać więcej niż 42-48oC.


Moze tak, moze nie - ja stawiam jednak ze wiekszosc uzytkownikow takich zaworow nie uzywa  :smile: 




> Tak dla zabezpieczenia się przed poważnym poparzeniem..
> 
> W głównej mierze chodzi o to ze te 19-25 st różnicy miedzy cyrkulacja a otoczeniem potrafi przy pracy ciągłej praktycznie rozładować bufor jesli do tego ocieplenie rur będzie słabe.


Wiadomo. Sam Adam_mk pisal o roznicy 40st C, co by sugerowalo wlasnie brak zaworu termostatycznego za bojlerem  :smile: 

Ja tylko przypominam - jak ktos szuka informacji o cyrkulacji to z pewnoscia na ten watek trafi.
pozdr.

----------


## Piczman

Ja sprawdze jak skończy sie okres grzewczy ile "pobiera" cyrkulacja.

Zawór mam na 45 C nastawiony a rurki biegną w grubej warstwie styropianu.
Z każdej strony jest więcej niż 10 cm, pionowo 10-18 cm a poziomo duuużo więcej.

----------


## Daga&Adam

> Ja sprawdze jak skończy sie okres grzewczy ile "pobiera" cyrkulacja.
> 
> Zawór mam na 45 C nastawiony a rurki biegną w grubej warstwie styropianu.
> Z każdej strony jest więcej niż 10 cm, pionowo 10-18 cm a poziomo duuużo więcej.


Ja tez bede mierzyl.. U mnie rurki niestety leca glownie po stropie w otulinie 9mm. Tylko od gory 5cm styropianu. Ponizej jest piwnica - w tym roku jeszcze nie ogrzewana, ale od przyszlego bedzie tam cieplo  :smile:  Najdluzsza nitka ma 12m i wyliczona pojemnosc wody ok 2l. Pompka to w ~20 sek przeciska.
pozdr.

----------


## Pinok

> Ja sprawdze jak skończy sie okres grzewczy ile "pobiera" cyrkulacja.
> 
> Zawór mam na 45 C nastawiony a rurki biegną w grubej warstwie styropianu.
> Z każdej strony jest więcej niż 10 cm, pionowo 10-18 cm a poziomo duuużo więcej.


Powiedz czy udało ci się podłączyć cyrkulację do włącznika przy łazience ?

----------


## Piczman

Jeszcze tego nie zrobiłem, póki co nadal odpoczywam od budowy.
Poza tym dalej cykliczne załączania nie zawsze sprawia że w kranie leci ciepła ( to powietrze z wodociągu).
Plik od Ciebie leży i czeka na swój czas   :Wink2:  
Jak zrobię to napiszę.

----------


## Daga&Adam

Napiszcie czy stosujecie separatory powietrza przed pompa cyrkulacyjna albo chociaz jakies odpowietrzniki ?

Ja sobie o tym zapomnialem - wczoraj dopiero odpalilem pompke (jeszcze bez sterowania - narazie recznie testuje predkosci etc  :wink:  - udalo sie jakos przepchac powietrze ktore bylo w rurkach cyrkulacyjnych i pompka pompuje ale obawiam sie, czy nie bedzie jakichs problemow w trakcie eksploatacji. W bojlerze grzeje wode do ~80st C wiec wiekszosc powietrza ucieknie odpowietrznikiem ktory mam w jego szczycie ale cos sie moze w rurkach "wytracic" powodujac np. przyblokowanie pompki  :smile:  A moze martwie sie niepotrzebnie ?
pozdr.

----------


## jarmal71

tak sobie myślę, skoro w cyklu dziennym przerywanym pompka chodzi w sumie 2h/dobę, a ktoś napisał, że w rurkach ma 2l.wody, którą przepompowuje w 20 sec... to w 2h przepompuje jej ....chwilę ... policzmy dokładnie.. jakieś 720l. Ktoś inny też napisał, że w cyklicznym załączaniu pompy zdarza się, że pod koniec cyklu bezczynności pompy woda jest już odczuwalnie zimniejsza, a to znaczy, ze wciągu doby trzeba podgrzać 700l. wody o jakieś średnio 10oC. to musi chyba jednak duużo kosztować, bez względu na rodzaj opału. Albo gdzieś tkwi błąd. Może trzeba policzyć samą ilość cykli? i pomnożyć przez 2l. objętości rurek? powiedzmy 4 cykle na godzinę i 10 godzin pracy cyklicznej , to 40 cykli wymiany x 2l = 80l to jest zbiornik do podgrzania. Tak sobie mysle, że 80l. bojler z grzałką 2kW powinien podgrzac 80l. o 10C, w najwyżej 2-3h, 6kW x ok. 0,5zł to 3 zł dziennie x 30 dni i 100,- wyjdzie. A gdzieś na początku wątku ktoś poddawał w wielką wątpliwość, że na samej cyrkulacji można mieć takie koszty. Sam też byłem zdziwiony szczególnie, że u mnie koszt CWU wynosi mniej niż 100,- /mc przy grzaniu elektrycznym w II taryfie. Tyle, że wszystkie odbiorniki sa skupioone a do zmywarki woda idzie zimna. 
Może jednak w projektach gdzie tylko kuchnia jest oddalona od zasobnika CWU opłacalna jest instalacja tam dodatkowego bojlera o pojemności 20-30l.  zawieszonego nad kranem (najlepiej jeszcze w II taryfie) i mamy ciepłą wodę od ręki , bez żadnego cudowania z zegarami, programatorami, otulinami, przełącznikami, pilotami, kontaktronami, i całą techniką która prędzej czy później sie zepsuje. 

Można ewentualnie przepływowy instalować jeżeli mamy odpowiedni zapas mocy, ale chyba jest droższy od pojemnościowego a i sprawność mniejsza.

I nie łączyć wogóle ciepłej wody z zasobnika CWU, bo znów się okaże, że zanim woda dopłynie do miejsca odbioru, nie bedzie tam już potrzebna i wystygnie w rurkach (a koszt poniesiemy za jej ogrzanie) Zazwyczaj duże ilości wody potrzeba do mycia garów, a wiekszość inwestorów planuje jednak zmywarkę. Do całej reszty ciepłej wody nie trzeba wcale tak dużo jak się wydaje. 

W przypadku ubikacji (samo umycie rak PO) mały podgrzewacz przepływowy również będzie najbardziej ekonomiczny i w inwestycji i eksploatacji. 

Problem pozostanie kiedy główna łazienka (wanna, prysznic, poranno/ wieczorne toalety) jest oddalona od zasobnika CWU... wtedy trzeba przeczytać całe forum od początku. 

A wnioske jest jeden (juz kilka razy wyartykułowany) - w domu niestety komfort ciełej wody w oddalonym miejscu poboru MUSI kosztowac. 

Ciekawe też czy w trakcie cyrkulacji woda w rurkach szybciej sie wychładza? a może przeciwnie, pod wpływem tarcia dodatkowo się rozgrzewa?

----------


## adam_mk

Kombinujesz jak koń pod górę!
Budowałeś dom.
Tę cyrkulację też budowałeś.
JAK?
PO CO?
Jak wiesz jak i po co to Twoje pytania są bezpodstawne.
Jak są zasadne to powstaje pytanie CO zbudowałeś!

Dom to kupa kamienia, cegły, betonu itp elementów.
W tym gruzie umieściłeś rurę, którą pęta się ciepła woda.
Dużo cieplejsza od gruzu.
Aby się niepotrzebnie nie wychładzała (bo potrzebna w kranie CIEPŁA), to rura powinna od bryły domu być oddzielona jakąś DOBRĄ izolacją termiczną.
Jak tam jest 5mm bylepianki to tam izolacji termicznej nie ma!
Wtedy, żeby była ciepła woda, to musisz jej zagrzać z 5 razy tyle ile potrzeba!
Może i więcej?
Taką małą rurką bryły domu do temperatury wody użytkowej nie nagrzejesz!
Przepływ ciepła wymuszany jest różnicą temperatur.
Tu: rurki i domu.
Jak izolacja do du - to przepływ duży.
Nie kręciłeś w szkole młynkiem Joula Lenza....
Kupę obrotów na 1stC nafty trzeba wykręcić!
Tarcie tu niczego nie nagrzewa (konkretnie - jego wpływ jest niezauważalny)
Adam M.

----------


## jarmal71

To nie u mnie się wychładza, nie u mnie  pompka musi chodzić, nie musze niczego izolowac, mam ten komfort, że odbiorniki mam skupione przy bojlerze, który w zupełności zaspokaja wszystkie potrzeby na CWU.
Wyciągam wnioski z postów PRAKTYKÓW i pozwolilem sobie na TEORETYZOWANIE  :smile:  skąd inąd uważam że całkiem logiczne.

Oczywiście w kosztach utrzymania ciepła w instalacji cyrkulacyjnej podstawowe znaczenie ma stratność lub jak kto woli - izolacja.
Ale zwróć uwage na jedno. ktoś wyżej policzyl powierzchnię użytkowanej rurki, i wyszło mu ponad  2m2 , tyle co zbiornika o dość dużej pojemności. 
To popatrz teraz na stosunek pojemności czynnika do powierzchni, przez która ciepło uciaka. Dlaczego instalacja solarna składa się z rurek? a nie dużego zbiornika wystawionego na słońcu, właśnie ze względu na powierzchnię odbioru ciepła w stosunku do pojemności czynnika który należy ogrzać (czytałem tu już o czarnym zbiorniku na dachu, ale bądzmy szczerzy takie instalacje solarne sprawdzają się w Egipcie, Tunezji na Kanarach - nie u nas)

Gdybyśmy byli w stanie zagwarantować taką izolację rurek do powiedzmy teoretycznego współczynnika 100%, .... nie potrzebna by była cyrkulacja. woda by sobie stała w rurce i nie wystygła.

reasumując, im izolacja rurki doprowadzającej wodę do odbiornika gorsza, tym jej wymiana na ciepłą (nową) jest bardziej konieczna. a im ta izolacyjnośc rośnie (czyli zmniejszają sie straty ciepla) tym wymiana tej wody staje się mniej konieczna. Logiczne??

wnioski: izolacja -TAK ; cyrkulacja - ZAWSZE BEDZIE KOSZTOWALA -więc oszczędności szukajmy w rozwiązaniach alternatywnych

Co wcale nie oznacza, że jestem przeciwnikiem cyrkulacji. jestem zwolennikiem znalezienia rozwiązania ekonomicznego i komfortowego zarazem (tak na przyszłość)
A o tym tarciu to już kompletny żarcik,  pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

Komfortowa jest cyrkulacja.
Ekonomiczna jest DOBRZE ZROBIONA cyrkulacja.
Jest takie pojęcie - ciepłociąg.
Tu trzeba go dobrze zrobić a nie wepchać 5mm nibypianki na rurkę  "bo, panie tak sie robi..."
Adam M.

----------


## jarmal71

a skoro nie śpimy pomimo późnej pory, to mam jeszcze takie pomysły:

żeby mieć szybciej ciepłą wode daleko, trzeba ją szybciej przesyłać np.zwiększenie mocy pompy wymuszający szybszy przepływ. Ale to wszyscy wiedzą. Może zmniejszyć średnice rurki?? zmniejszamy tym samym objętość instalacji przesyłowej i ilość wody którą należy przepchnąć zanim pokaże się ta ciepła ze zbiornika CWU. No tak , ale tym sposobem zwiększamy współczynnik powierzchni oddającej ciepło (pomimo izolacji) do objętości cieczy. No to może w drugą stronę? zwiekszmy średnicę i pojemność rury, co poprawi nam współczynnik objętości do powierzchni. I łatwiej będzie ocieplić dużą rurę  :smile:  Ciekawe tylko jakie to pociągnie za soba negatywne konsekwencje.

1. masa wody będzie wymagała większej mocy pompy i potrzebnej energii.

przy okazji ciepłociągu, straty na przesyłach energii wystepują zawsze bez względu na medium, nawet taka wydawało by się czysta postać jak energia elektryczna, a straty wprost niewyobrażalne. może analogicznie jak do energii elektrycznej postąpić przy przesyłach energii cieplnej??

czyli zwiększyć napięcie ?? w przypadku energii elektrycznej stosuje się zwiększenie kilkutysięczne (z użytkowego 220V do przesyłówego np. kilkunastu kV) może w tą stronę szukać rozwiązań??

A może patent z solarów?? wiecie ... solary próżniowe... dlaczego mają większą sprawność?? z powodu izolacji absorbera w rurce dwuściennej wypełninej próżnią! trzeba opatentować przewód dwuścienny koncentryczny próżniowy!!! EUREKA

hehehe ... napisałem "wypełnionej próżnią"... no ale wiecie o co chodzi  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Tyle tego już postawiono i tyle lat poobserwowano, że wiadomo...
Główna ciepła rura w domu to 3/4"
Rura do kranu to 1/2"
Cyrkulacja (w jednej gałązce) to 1/3 rury do kranu do 1/2 rury do kranu...
(Były kiedyś takie pomiędzy 1/2 a 1/4 ". Właśnie do cyrkulacji...) 
Adam M.

----------


## Pinok

Mam ci ja cyrkulację uruchamianą wraz z włączeniem światła w łazienkach.
Od chwili włączenia do popłynięcia ciepłej wody z kranu mija 45sek.

Pompa LFP 15PWr14 - wydajność do 0,8 m3/h.

Może podpowiecie na jaką tanią i dobrą  :wink:   wymienić żeby wydajność miała 2 lub więcej razy większą ?

----------


## zebacz

Adam_mk jak możesz to napisz jaką izolację zastosować do rurek z ciepłą woda bez cyrkulacji żeby jak najmniej ciepła tracić. Planuję zasobnik z ciepłą wodą ok 200 l oddalony max o 2 mb od kranu  (prysznic i wanna jakieś 3 m i mniej ważne). Przecież jak popatrzymy na to z innej perspektywy patrząc na obecny styl życia to dochodzimy do wniosku że większa część rodziny pobiera wodę rano i wieczorem i to w dość krótkim czasie. Jedynie pierwsza osoba "spuszcza" zimną wodę z rur - kolejne myjąc ręce (cały czas mowa o umywalce) będą się już myć w ciepłej o ile odstęp czasowy nie będzie zbyt duży. IMHO zaprojektowałem właśnie instalację w ten sposób aby wszystkie główne odbiorniki ciepłej wody były "zgrupowane" i stąd pytanie o NAJLEPSZĄ dostępną izolację rur na rynku. Wolę wydać raz na kilkanaście metrów otuliny wysokiej klasy niż całe życie na recyrkulację. Może jakiś link lub nazwa dobrej otuliny ??

pozdr.
zebacz

----------


## Piczman

Są takie czarne otuliny do rurek od Solarów!
Albo to albo 20 cm wełny   :Wink2:

----------


## Jani_63

To znajdziesz to cudo o którym wspomina _Piczman_ http://www.icmarket.pl/armacell-otul...519-p-2981.html

----------


## Piczman

http://www.icmarket.pl/armacell-otul...19-p-2981.html

Teraz się otwiera   :Wink2:

----------


## michalsiak

a ja w swojej kotłowni wszystkie rurki mam nieocieplone, tylko w kotłowni - reszta instalacji w podłdze jest dokładnie zaizolowana otulinami.

Pytanie czy mam ocieplać te rurki ? - kotłownia 6 m2 ogrzewana

michalsiak

----------


## Piczman

A przegrzewają Ci kotłownię ?   :Wink2:  

Tak na serio to tu nie ma o co sie bić chyba że ogrzewasz cwu droższym nośnikiem niż CO.
No i pozostaje jeszcze okres letni ,,,

Chyba też dałbym tą otulinę, pianka g... daje niestety na takie dT   :Confused: 
Oczywiście w tym rozwiązaniu jest tez wada.
Cena   :Roll:

----------


## Jani_63

Dzięki _Piczman_. Teraz zauważyłem błąd.
Nie poprawiam bo link chodzi pod Twoim postem.   :Wink2:  

_michalsiak_ zgodnie ze sztuka powinieneś ocieplić.
Chyba że w kotłowni masz 40oC   :Lol:  wtedy straty będą na tyle minimalne i że możesz sobie darować. 
Dużo roboty z tym raczej nie będzie, a będziesz miał wszystko zapięte na ostatni guzik.   :Wink2:

----------


## michalsiak

no to w wakacje mam zabawę, teraz mi się już nie chce  :Smile: 

dzięki

michalsiak

----------


## langerob25

> a ja w swojej kotłowni wszystkie rurki mam nieocieplone, tylko w kotłowni - reszta instalacji w podłdze jest dokładnie zaizolowana otulinami.
> 
> Pytanie czy mam ocieplać te rurki ? - kotłownia 6 m2 ogrzewana
> 
> michalsiak


ocieplałem ostatnio czymś takim http://www.icmarket.pl/paroc-otulina...at-p-6521.html.Dość drogie,ale naprawdę super sprawa.Do tego folia aluminiowa i nie dość że ładnie to jeszcze dość dobrze.Na pewni lepiej niż wszelakiego rodzaju pianki.

----------


## michalsiak

no ładne to ładne, muszę dobrze policzyć bo cena niezła  :Smile:

----------


## krzyk123

> ocieplałem ostatnio czymś takim http://www.icmarket.pl/paroc-otulina...at-p-6521.html.Dość drogie,ale naprawdę super sprawa.Do tego folia aluminiowa


A jaka folia aluminiowa i w jakim celu użyta?

----------


## langerob25

chodziło mi o taśmę aluminiową do klejenia połączeń.Zgrywa się ładnie,nic nie widać.  :big grin:

----------


## zebacz

Dziękuję kolegom za wskazówki i linki.

Podsumujmy czy to ma sens, bo się pogubiłem. O ile dobrze myślę to  przewodność cieplna powinna być jak najmniejsza - dobrze myślę  ?? 

Z tego wynika że: 

- PAROC - OTULINA SECTION ALUCOAT T śR. 108 MM, GR. 25 MM - przewodność cieplna: w temp. +40 st.C: 40 0.036 W/m  - cena 17.81PLN,
- ARMACELL - OTULINA HT/ARMAFLEX 15/19 MM - Współczynnik przewodności cieplnej lambda w temp. +40 st.C: 0,045 W/mK - cena 18.20PLN, 

czyli chyba Paroc lepiej wypada - czy pomiędzy tymi otulinami są jakieś inne parametry które należałoby wziąć pod uwagę przy wyborze.

Z drugiej strony czy ktoś może podać linka do standardowej otuliny na ciepłą wodę aby można było porównać cenę/przenikalność  (pogubiłem się w tym sklepie bo jest za dużo produktów)

pozdr.
zebacz

----------


## ravbc

Standardowa otulina to najczęściej polietylen spieniony, czyli coś w stylu http://www.icmarket.pl/armacell-otul...20-p-1592.html. Parametry ma podobne do "tej czarnej", ale tamta ma zasadniczą zaletę - jest miękka, więc łatwiej ją dopasować do rur i na dodatek wygodnie się ją skleja, co oczywiście podosi efektywną izolacyjność takiej otuliny.

----------


## kemot_73

Ta otulina z wełny wygląda całkiem przyjemnie tylko jak siemajajej parametry w momencie kiedy sie ja nieco zgniecie pod wylewką  :sad:  - trzeba by chyba wybudować takei tunele w styropianie kóre zapewnią jej pracę w normalnym wymiarze.

----------


## krzyk123

> Ta otulina z wełny wygląda całkiem przyjemnie tylko jak siemajajej parametry w momencie kiedy sie ja nieco zgniecie pod wylewką  - trzeba by chyba wybudować takei tunele w styropianie kóre zapewnią jej pracę w normalnym wymiarze.


A jaki jest sens dawać taką "wypasioną" otulinę jeśli rurki idą w warstwie styropianu? Wystarczy zwykły peszel, lub najtańsza pianka (do kompensacji rozszerzalności).

Rozumiem na pionach, tudzież w innych odcinkach odkrytych.

----------


## langerob25

> Ta otulina z wełny wygląda całkiem przyjemnie tylko jak siemajajej parametry w momencie kiedy sie ja nieco zgniecie pod wylewką  - trzeba by chyba wybudować takei tunele w styropianie kóre zapewnią jej pracę w normalnym wymiarze.


Kolega szukał czegoś do ocieplenia rur w kotłowni.Do podłogi nie dawałbym czegoś takiego,zwłaszcza jeśli idzie w warstwie styro.

----------


## Jani_63

> - PAROC - OTULINA SECTION ALUCOAT T śR. 108 MM, GR. 25 MM - przewodność cieplna: w temp. +40 st.C: 40 0.036 W/m  - cena 17.81PLN,
> - ARMACELL - OTULINA HT/ARMAFLEX 15/19 MM - Współczynnik przewodności cieplnej lambda w temp. +40 st.C: 0,045 W/mK - cena 18.20PLN, 
> 
> czyli chyba Paroc lepiej wypada - czy pomiędzy tymi otulinami są jakieś inne parametry które należałoby wziąć pod uwagę przy wyborze.
> pozdr.
> zebacz


Żeby rozwiać Twoje wątpliwości.
Otulinę ARMACELL - OTULINA HT/ARMAFLEX 15/19 MM podałem tylko jako przykład takiej porządnej, o dobrych parametrach w stosunku do standardowej z bylepianki.
Można ją oczywiście zastosować, bo to kawał dobrej otuliny, ale ona jest dedykowana bardziej do instalacji solarnych. 
Odporna na UV, ptaszki i takie tam   :big grin:  
Za to pogrzebanie w ofercie przykładowego _icmarket.pl_ pozwoli dopasować coś do Twoich potrzeb.   :Wink2:

----------


## edde

ja do izolacji ciepłej wody i cyrkulacji użyłem grubej izolacji steinonorm, pianka w twardym pcv, też jest w icmarket, ja kupowałem w lokalnym sklepie niestety 20-30% drożej  :sad:

----------


## zebacz

Żeby nie było niejasności - potrzeba zaizolować dobrze rury z ciepłą wodą od kotła gazowego kondensacyjnego do kranu w celu uniknięcia instalowania "recyrkulacji". Chodzi o to żeby ciepła woda w rurkach utrzymywana była jak najdłużej przy rozsądnych kosztach wykonania "docieplenia" rurek.

Stąd tez się bierze porównanie pod kątem ceny i parametrów np. czarnej otuliny piankowej ze zwykłą jaką stosują hydraulicy (raczej nie jest to otulina po 19 zł/m bo czarna wyszłaby taniej) więc albo kolega ravbc podał "zły produkt" albo przestałem kumać dlaczego wszyscy nie dają tej czarnej bo przecież tańsza  :wink: 

pozdr.
zebacz

----------


## ravbc

Chodziło mi o pokazanie rodzaju otuliny, a nie konkretnego typu. Ten który wskazałem jest akurat na rury fi 110mm, czyli raczej za duże jak na CWU  :wink:  Takie bardziej typowe rozmiary są "ciut" tańsze  :wink:

----------


## dpo

Mam pytanie (przeczytalem calosc i ...... calkiem mi sie pomieszalo).
Da sie ocieplic rurki CWU zeby nie musialo byc cyrkulacji ? (mam swiadomosc ze jak sie w nocy ne uzywa wody z 10 h to musi jakas zimneijsza zleciec raczej....).
Czy to ocieplenie o ktorym tu piszecie jest po to by straty cyrkulacji zminimalizowac , a nie ja jako taka wykluczyc ?

pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

Powoli, drukowanymi i od samego początku raz jeszcze...

NIE MA TERMOIZOLACJI IDEALNEJ.
NAPĘDEM PRZEPŁYWU CIEPŁA JEST RÓŻNICA TEMPERATUR

CWU ma zwykle około 50stC. Bryła domu znacznie mniej.
ZAWSZE będzie stygła rura ciepłej wody!
Chodzi o to, żeby ten proces był jak najpowolniejszy, co znaczy, że w jednostce czasu utracimy najmniej złotówek obróconych na jej podgrzanie.
Bardzo istotny też jest KOMFORT użytkowania CWU.

Cyrkulacja dobrze zrobiona nie pozwala na wyziębienie wody w rurze CWU.
Dobra termoizolacja nie pozwala, aby ten komfort był DROGI!

Co robić?
Dawać tyle izolacji ile tylko się uda zmieścić!!!

MOŻNA budować ciepłociągi.
Systemowe (bo są takie) lub własnym sumptem.
Jedno z gorszych rozwiązań to rura z nałożoną bylepianką o grubości 5mm.
- Panie, tak sie to robi!
- My zawsze tak robimy i jest dobrze...

Powszechność popełnianego błędu wcale nie sprawia, że przestaje on być błędem!

Co dobrze izoluje?
Powietrze pozostające w bezruchu!
Pamiętając o tych 50stC trzeba takimi materiałami je unieruchamiać, żeby im się krzywda od temperatury nie stała.
Styropian tu jest najgorszy a perlit najlepszy.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Jeszcze jedno spostrzeżenie....

Jakaż to tajemnicza wada umysłu nie pozwala na wyprucie w ścianie bruzdy dla ciepłej rury dokładnie takiej jak dla kanalizy fi 110?
NIGDY I NIGDZIE nie da się tego zrobić?
A w takiej bruździe się sporo izolacji mieści....

Adam M.

----------


## kolorado

No ale pytanie chyba dotyczyło czego innego.
Jeśli zaizoluje się bardzo dobrze te rurki, to po co w takim razie cyrkulacja?

----------


## Piczman

Żebyś nie musiał zlewać 10 wiader wody zanim popłynie ciepła i żeby Ci się ten komfort opłacił  !

----------


## kolorado

Ale dlaczego niby te wiadra mam wylewać? Czegoś chyba nie bardzo rozumiem...

----------


## Piczman

A może po prostu nie potrzebujesz cyrkulacji ?
My tu o tym !

----------


## kolorado

No najlepsza cyrkulacja, to brak cyrkulacji - ale mogę się mylić.
Cyrkulacja jest po to, aby wychładzająca się woda w instalacji była wymieniona na ciepłą. Problem z nią jest taki, że trzeba na to pieniążków, bo tą wymianę potrzeba dodatkowego ciepła. 
Więc izolujemy wszystkie rurki ciepłej wody, tak aby nic nie uciekało. I super - krąży ciepła woda w rurkach i żadne ciepło nie ucieka, pieniążki mamy w kieszeni (to oczywiście ideał, do którego dążymy).
Ale skoro żadne ciepło nie ucieka, to po co ta woda w ogóle krąży?
Oczywiście w rzeczywistości po długim nieużywaniu jednak woda się wychłodzi - np. pierwsze puszczenie wody rano. Natomiast potem przy dobrej izolacji powinna ciepła woda lecieć od razu. 
Czy coś przeoczyłem i jednak się mylę?

----------


## Piczman

> Oczywiście w rzeczywistości po długim nieużywaniu jednak woda się wychłodzi - np. pierwsze puszczenie wody rano. Natomiast potem przy dobrej izolacji powinna ciepła woda lecieć od razu. 
> Czy coś przeoczyłem i jednak się mylę?


Znasz masę tej wody w rurkach ?
Policz sobie jej zdolność do akumulacji energii !
To se ne uda Panie   :smile:

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

A gdyby wszystkie wasze pomysły połączyć?

Co powiecie na to:
Postąpić dokładnie tak, jak proponuje adam_mk (chylę czoła), ale połączyć to z cyrkulacją (taką malutką, cyrkulacyjką w sumie) przy strategicznych ujęciach wody. 
Cyrkulacją wykonaną w ten sposób, że: pompa wysterowana tak, by przepychała wychłodzoną wodę (lekko wychłodzoną, w końcu mamy super ocieplenie) raz rano, drugi raz po południu oraz na żądanie (włącznik przy wejściu do pomieszczenia).

Dodatkowo cyrkulację ustawić tak (doświadczalnie), by pracowała tylko tak długo, by wypchnąć letnią wodę z głównej rury do rury cyrkulacyjnej (słownictwo fachowe, ale wiecie o co chodzi, prawda?)

I będzie na co wydać kaskę podczas budowy, i ciepła woda będzie na zawołanie, i duma z oszczędnego, 'parainteligentnego', systemu.

----------


## Pinok

Włącznik przy wejściu całkowicie załatwia sprawę.

Ustawianie doświadczalne musiałbyś przeprowadzać po każdej zmianie warunków zewnętrznych, ponieważ w rożnym tempie woda by stygła.
Zamiast tego termostat na rurę uruchamiający pompę i nic nie ustawiasz doświadczalnie  :wink:

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> Ustawianie doświadczalne musiałbyś przeprowadzać po każdej zmianie warunków zewnętrznych, ponieważ w rożnym tempie woda by stygła.
> Zamiast tego termostat na rurę uruchamiający pompę i nic nie ustawiasz doświadczalnie ;)


Nie o to chodzi.
Ja mam na myśli system, który przepchnie zimną wodę tylko ociupinkę, tak by ciepła pojawiła się w okolicach baterii a zimna dalej zalegała w rurze powrotnej. [myślę] O systemie, w którym pompa zadziała zawsze dwa razy dziennie po minucie (rano i po południu) i dodatkowo na życzenie domowników (także po minutce).
Szybkość stygnięcia wody i zmiana warunków zewnętrznych, na nic tu nie wpływają, bo woda w cyrkulacji ma przez większość czasu stać (stygnąc powoli). Być ciepłą tylko w momencie użycia. I by nie merdać wodą w rurach co pół godziny, gdy woda się wychłodzi. 
Taki system ma oczywiście sens tylko przy rurach solidnie ocieplonych (tak zwany "Pierwszy Postulat adama_mk")
To jest clou.

Chociaż "doświadczalnie" rzeczywiście nie trzeba. Wystarczy obliczyć ilość zalegającej w rurze (tylko dolotowej) wody i podzielić ją przez wydajność pompy.

----------


## Pinok

Żadnych specjalnych systemów nie trzeba wymyślać.

Wchodząc do łazienki uruchamiasz cyrkulację razem ze światłem (bądź osobno jak komu pasuje) i w kilkadziesiąt sekund masz ciepłą wodę w kranie (nie zdążysz się odlać i już jest  :wink:  ).
Możesz dodatkowo między pompę a zasilanie wsadzić programator (najtańszy z marketu ze 20zł) i masz swoje przeganianie wody rano i wieczorem (choć nie wiem poco skoro wchodząc do łazienki i tak cyrkulację uruchomisz) 


Samo uruchamianie może być zrealizowane razem ze światłem, osobnym włącznikiem, może włącznik z czujnikiem ruchu (jak ktoś się kręci koło łazienki to już jest ciepła woda w kranie  :big grin: 

PS. ja nie teoretyzuję, u mnie tak działa.

----------


## bresland

Zastanawiam się, czy miałoby sens zastosowanie izolacji próżniowej: np rura w rurze (z miedzi) - coś takiego nawet łatwo byłoby wykonać (odpowiednie dystanse (np z tworzywa sztucznego) o minimalnej powierzchni styku, zakończenia poprzez zwykłe redukcje mufowe z przewierconym zwężeniem, tak aby mufa przechodziła w głąb rury cienkiej i dała się nałożyć na zewnętrzną. Połączenie szczelne, izolacja wieczna, ewe. w razie potrzeby można by raz na kilkanaście lat sprawdzać ciśnienie między rurami.  Jeżeli dobry termos potrafi utrzymywać tak długo ciepło, to takim sposobem można by sobie darować cyrkulację, lub ograniczyć jej działanie do minimum. Pozostałyby straty związane z promieniowaniem, ale można by na zewnętrzną rurę wybrać inny materiał o lustrzanej pow. wew. 

Czy ktoś wie jak liczyć straty w takim układzie (zakładając tylko przepływ ciepła przez promieniowanie)?

Ciekaw jestem Waszej opinii.

----------


## adam_mk

Ciśnienie promieniowania wcale takie małe by tu nie było.
Zdziwiłbyś się ile ciepła by uciekało...

Odwalacie jakieś cuda...
Dobre ocieplenie i odżałować te 20W na pompkę w zamian za komfort!
Chcecie sobie ten komfort sterownikiem wydzielać?  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
Albo ma być, albo nie!

Termostat na powrotnej (cyrkulacyjnej) rurce przy pompce sprawę załatwia raz a dobrze!
Adam M.

----------


## bresland

ciach...
Ciśnienie promieniowania wcale takie małe by tu nie było.
Zdziwiłbyś się ile ciepła by uciekało... 
ciach...

no dobrze, ale jak to policzyć?

Nie twierdzę, że to dobry pomysł, przyjmuje pewne rozwiązanie, które chciałbym sprawdzić teoretycznie. Jeżeli dobry termos potrafi utrzymywać ciepło przez kilkanaście godzin (tak, że napój wciąż jest ciepły), to dlaczego by nie policzyć jak teoretycznie sprawdziłoby się rozwiązanie z izolacja próżniową dla CWU, tym bardziej, że nie jest to technicznie skomplikowane, nie potrzeba do tego jakichś specjalnych materiałów, kształtek itp., Być może jest to rozwiązanie bez uzasadnienia ekonomicznego przy założeniu  -  miedź w środku, oraz miedź na zew, ale jak by na zewnątrz zastosować np. pexa?

----------


## adam_mk

No, to obejrzyj sobie jakikolwiek termos! (lustra tam nie widzisz?)

Liczenie tego, co proponujesz jest co najmniej na doktorat.
Można, tylko po co?

Zbuduj jaki metr.
Podepnij jak proponujesz.
Pomierz, tylko rzetelnie!
Pomnóż wynik przez długość rurociągu.

Zajmie najwyżej ze 3 dni...

Pewne rzeczy robi się praktycznie a liczy potem...
Taki jest ten świat.
Adam M.

----------


## szczukot

Ja tam nie wiem czy mam inaczej niz wszyscy czy jak, ale u mnie izolacja rur raczej nei jest problemem. U mnie rurki leza po prostu miedzy dwoma warstwami styropianu na podlodze. Czyli od gory i od dolu maja przynajmniej po te 7 cm izolacji.
W pionie tak wprawdzie juz nie mam, ale odleglosc od pieca do poboru to moze z 3m (tu tylko pianka).
Mnie raczej zastanawia co innego. Uwazam, ze rury z ciepla i zimna woda powinny nie isc do kupy jak czesto sie dzieje, a powinny byc oddalone (odizolowane). I wtedy dwie rury z obiegiem CWU powinny isc razem, a zimna woda oddalona.

Fantom

----------


## adam_mk

Sama prawda!
Dobrze Ci się wydaje. 
Taki układ sprawia, że ciepła rurka nie będzie grzała zimnej.

Adam M.

----------


## Kot66

Ponadstandardowe zwiększanie grubości izolacji rur jest bez sensu, są to podstawy fizyki budowli.

Sam zamierzam zrobić podobnie jak strik5000 z kontraktonem w drzwiach i czujnikiem ruchu podłączonymi do centrali alarmowej.

pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

"Ponadstandardowe zwiększanie grubości izolacji rur jest bez sensu"

Przetłumaczysz to na polski?  :Roll:  
Co to tutaj jest standard?
Nie pisz, proszę, o najczęściej stosowanej grubości, tylko odnieś się do fizyki procesów w tym układzie.
Do logiki..

JA TWIERDZĘ, że taka grubość/skuteczność termoizolacji , przy której koszt utrzymania tego systemu w ciągłej pracy jest akceptowalny - jest właściwa, niezależnie od tego ile "dają inni".

Adam M.

----------


## T0MII

To ja trochę doleje oliwy do ognia w tym ciekawym temacie. Istnieje coś takiego jak krytyczna średnica izolacji o czym gdzieś kiedyś słyszałem. W googlu znalazłem tylko to: http://www.qdnet.pl/unas/ioiw/krytyczna.pdf
Przykład zilustrowany na wykresach jest mało fortunny ponieważ pokazany materiał ma lambde = 0,1 Wm/K. 

[/quote]

----------


## Kot66

W zasadzie nie ma o czym dyskutować, jak już pisałem są to podstawy fizyki budowli.
Wygląda to tak że najmniejsze straty ciepła uzyskamy dla pewnej optymalnej grubości izolacji rur, przy większej grubości efekt będzie odwrotny, straty ciepła są większe czym grubsza będzie izolacja rur.


pozdrawiam

----------


## adam_mk

Daj, proszę, tabelę optymalnych grubości izolacji takiej rury dla:
Silki
Betonu komórkowego
Cegły pełnej
Termomuru
Ściany z Maxa czy Porotermu.
Bala.
Innych...

Masz takie tabele?
Dasz - czy zachowasz tę wiedzę dla siebie?
Adam M.

----------


## T0MII

Kot66 w linku do pdf'a podanym przeze mnie  kilka postów wcześniej czytam w przykładzie nr 2:

"Obecnie materiały izolacyjne charakteryzują się najczęściej współczynnikiem ciepła nie przekraczającym wartości 0,045 W/mK ... W przypadku rury o średnicy zewnętrznej większej od 11,2 mm zjawisko zwiększania się strat ciepła na skutek zastosowania izolacji w ogóle nie wystąpi"

Jest to poparte wyliczeniem.

Kot66 a wiesz że:

Grubość izolacji wg Rozporządzenia Ministra Infrastruktury z dnia 6.11.2008r. załącznik nr 2.
Grubość izolacji (o współczynniku przenikania ciepła 0,035 W/m·K) dla przewodów o średnicy wewnętrznej:
•	do 22 mm			- 20 mm
•	od 22 do 35 mm		- 30 mm
•	od 35 do 100 mm	- równa średnicy wewnętrznej rury

Czyli z przewodu o DN 100 robi nam się przewód o średnicy 30 cm

----------


## mariobros35

Co myślicie o zastosowaniu takiego sterownika do cyrkulacji czy takie rozwiązanie nie przyniosło by oszczędności?
http://www.allegro.pl/listing/search...nik+cyrkulacji

----------


## Pinok

Bzdury straszne tam wypisują, jak odkręcasz wodę to znaczy że już jest za późno. 
Woda ciepła ma być zanim odkręcimy kran. 

Wszystkie cudowne funkcje tej automatyki za 300zł załatwiasz pstryczkiem za 10zł, na dodatek nie pobiera dodatkowej energii a i ciepła woda jest wcześniej bo od wejścia do łazienki, a nie dopiero jak odkręcisz wodę.

----------


## Piczman

A Ja dałem na luz i włączyłem całodobowo.
Poobserwuje czy mnie na to stać i zdecyduję czy ograniczać.

Pozdr.

----------


## ECC

> Nikt jeszcze nie napisal ale jest sposob aby ograniczyc straty na cyrkulacji - zastosowac zawor termostatyczny na wyjsciu bojlera 
> 
> Dotarlo to do mnie dopiero wczoraj jak wzialem sie za instalacje CWU. Tworzy sie obieg zamkniety z pominieciem bojlera, w ktorym krazy woda o zadanej temperaturze i w razie potrzeby (jak woda w instalacji ochlodzi sie) zawor termostatyczny dopuszcza z bojlera cieplejszej wody.
> 
> Gdzie ograniczamy strate? Nizsza temperatura w rurkach to mniejsza roznica temperatur wiec i mniejsze straty. W bojlerze mozemy (a czasem nawet musimy - legionella trzymac temperature i 90st C, a w obiegu krazy woda np. 40st C. W domu mamy te minimum 21st C wiec roznica wynosi jedynie 19st C. Bez zaworu termostatycznego kiedy krazy woda np. 65 st C roznica np. wynosi 44st C czyli straty sa ponad dwa razy wieksze !
> 
> Nie wspominam o komforcie - w cieplym kranie mamy zawsze jednakowa temperature (i nigdy sie nie poparzymy - szczegolne wazne w przypadku posiadania dzieci).
> 
> Na pewno w innych watkach juz ktos o tym wspominal ale tutaj - w watku o cyrkulacji - nie, dlatego przypominam jak bardzo to wazne! 
> pozdr.


Pomysł przedni pod względem oszczędności ale trochę "wylewa dziecko z kąpielą" gdyż jednym z celów podgrzewania wody do 65-70 stopni przynajmniej okresowo jest zabicie bakterii... TAKŻE w rurach !!! Czyli musimy cyrkulacją przegonić tę gorącą wodę okresowo też przez cały układ gdyż wewnątrz rur tworzy się naturalny "firm" biologiczny, w którym żyją bakterie i jeśli dasz regulator na wejściu do instalacji CWU by mieć komfortowo ograniczoną od góry temperaturę to zniweczysz strategię dezynfekcji, którą próbują robić sterowniki pieców gdy podczas dezynfekcji zasobnika uruchamiają też cyrkulację by zdezynfekować całą instalację  :sad: 
Legionella ma idealne warunki przy 30-38 stopniach ale przy 48 dalej się rozwija tylko wolniej, podobnie jak przy 20 stopniach. Dopiero kilkanaście/dziesiąt minut powyżej 60 ją zabija. A cyrkulacja jest często robiona dlatego, że ma się odległe punkty poboru... a odległe punkty to czasami rzadko używany zlew na piętrze/poddaszu/w garażu. No i to jest idealne miejsce gdzie Legionnela się mnoży bo całymi dniami nikt tak wody nie pobiera  :sad: 

Ten pomysł należało by (niestety bo to oznacza koszty) rozbudować o jakieś sterowanie tym regulatorem by jednak okresowo, podczas dezynfekcji o 3 w nocy, puszczał on wrzątek do całej instalacji przez te 15-30min. a później, przez całą dobę faktycznie ograniczał temperaturę CWU, a tym samym pośrednio ograniczał straty na cyrkulacji.

Nie znam sprawdzonego czy choćby teoretycznego rozwiązania jak to zrobić, ale w wielu innych aspektach można liczyć na pomysłowość dyskutantów, więc pewnie i w tym względzie pojawią się lepsze lub gorsze pomysły  :smile: 
Pewnie regulator ma ... regulację temperatury mechaniczną  :smile: . Czyli można by próbować dawać jakiś napęd/siłownik do tego.
Albo jakiś tańszy patent z obejście regulatora ze sterowanym zaworem (pełne zamknięcie/pełne otwarcie) bo to zdaje się znacznie tańsze niż zawory i napędy regulacyjne.

Ja np. myślałem o takim dodatku do cyrkulacji:
- jeśli już ją sterujemy (jakkolwiek) by oszczędzać to poza wymuszeniem jej działania na bazie ręcznego przycisku (jak proponują niektórzy), czujki ruchu, czasu, temperatury powrotu z cyrkulacji... dodać termostat gdzieś na zasobniku CWU i jeśli tam jest cykl dezynfekcji to jego temperatura wzrośnie np. do 65-70 stopni. Wtedy planuję dodatkowo, poza wszelkimi innymi załączeniami cyrkulacji, włączać ją by gorąca woda dezynfekowała też całą instalację.
Uniknę w ten sposób trudnych prób ingerencji w sterownik pieca by "wiedzieć" kiedy jest cykl dezynfekcji i mieć sterowaną pompę cyrkulacji przez sterownik.
Oczywiście jeśli ktoś ma podpiętą pompę cyrkulacyjną do sterownika pieca, to pewnie ma ten problem z głowy  :wink:  ale jak znam życie to ma inny problem, bo sterownik raczej nie potrafi realizować takich proponowanych tu na forum strategii typu "4min ON/30min OFF"  :smile:  i wtedy myślą jak tu od sterownika pieca się jednak uniezależnić i sterują pompą cyrkulacji sami.
Im więcej czytam o próbach pogodzenia tych wszystkich aspektów przy cyrkulacji tym bardziej dochodzę do wniosku, że rozwiązanie dobre nie będzie takie banalne jak tu się często sugeruje bo proste pomysły zawsze mają (istotne) wady. 

Nawet zasadniczo najlepszy pomysł dobrej izolacji by temat cyrkulacji i oszczędzania sprowadzić do prawie pomijalnie małego poziomu kosztów, generuje problem choćby z tym, że przy świetnej izolacji i wpuszczeniu gorącej wody w nocy, jeszcze rano można się niż poparzyć przy odkręceniu kranu  :wink:  
To tak prowokacyjnie tylko... by uzmysłowić nam, że chcąc pogodzić "idealnie" dezynfekcję z komfortem, kosztami i ochroną przed poparzeniem, to pewnie trzeba by temperaturę wody stale monitorować i ją mieszać z zimną w różnych proporcjach, o różnych godzinach, uwzględniając czy się ktoś w domu rusza czy śpi a i tak wszędzie zastosować baterie termostatyczne przy punktach poboru bo a nuż nasze dziecko o 3 w nocy wstanie do toalety i... zechce umyć rączki akurat wtedy gdy w kranie jest 70 stopni...

----------


## Jani_63

> Pomysł przedni pod względem oszczędności ale trochę "wylewa dziecko z kąpielą" gdyż jednym z celów podgrzewania wody do 65-70 stopni przynajmniej okresowo jest zabicie bakterii... TAKŻE w rurach !!! 
> ...


 Trochę chyba przesadziłeś z tym odkażaniem. 
Zastanów się skąd w tych rurach ma się wziąć _Legionella_ skoro już poległa w zasobniku CWU.
A nawet jak jakaś sztuka byłaby nadzwyczaj odporna, to potrzebuje 2-6 dni na wzrost nawet w optymalnych warunkach_._
To z kolei mogło by nastąpić w przypadku dłuższego nieużywania jakiegoś punktu odbioru CWU, bo inaczej przepływ ją wymiecie z tych rur.
W budynkach użyteczności publicznej taka sytuacja mogłaby się zdarzyć, ale w domu jest to mało prawdopodobne.
Okresowe podgrzewanie zasobnika pojemnościowego powyżej 60oC (optymalnie 70oC) rozwiązuje całkowicie ten problem, co już raczyłeś zauważyć.
W przypadku podgrzewania przepływowego praktycznie nie ma możliwości, żeby woda stała na tyle długo aby _Legionella_  zdążyła się rozwinąć.

----------


## ECC

1. Napisałem, że problem dotyczy głównie oddalonych punktów poboru, żadko używanych...
2. ... ale dotyczy też pozostałych gdyż bakterie rozmanażają się na wewnątrznych ściankach rur gdzie tworzy się biologiczny firm, który jest stale (i rośnie) i sama woda go  nie "wymiecie" jak sugerujesz.
3. gdy woda w rurze nigdy nie przekracza 50-60 stopni to bakterie nie zginą same,
4. w zasobniku nie każdy grzeje wodę do 60-70 stopni (dla większości pieców 65 stopni to MAX. i to nie zalecane na dłużej)
5. woda w zasobniku docelowo nagrzeje się do 60-70 stopni... chyba, że w międzyczasie rozbierasz CWU - wtedy nic jeszce nie zabiłeś i pobierasz do instalacji wodę z tym wszystkim co w niej z wodociągów napłynęło a jest tam czasami sporo "życia"  :smile: 
6. 2-6 dni nieużywania jakiegoś punktu nie są wcale takie "niemożliwe"  :smile:  a nawet dłużej.
6. np. wróciłeś z wakacji i przez 2 tyg. nie grzałeś zasobnika (bo szkoda kasy) i postanawiasz wziąć prysznic po podróży... z niecierpliwością odkręcasz kran... o jest już koło 40 stopni to mogę się wykąpać. Ale jeszce nic nie zabiłeś  :sad:  w zasobniku.
7. a jeśli nawet czujnie zagrzałeś zasobnik to... mieszacz centralny ci zrobił 40 stopni a w rurach przez 2 tyg. sporo się zalęgło  :wink: 

Cała moja uwag była zasadniczo reakcją na pomysł by wodę gorącą z CWU od razu na wyjściu mieszać (bezwarunkowo) dla całej instalacji do 40 stopni - wtedy to co się dam już dostało, osiadło w firmie wewnątrz rury (z biegiem czasu będzie tam tego coraz więcej aż za 10-15 lat światło rury będzie coraz węższe i nie będzie to tylko kamień...) będzie miała dobre warunki do mnożenia. Jak jeszcze jakiś kawałek rury biegnie do żadziej używanej umywalki, prysznica w "łazience dla gości" itp. to może być powód kłopotów z Legionellą.
Kiedyś ludzie mieli częściej miedź w instalacjach a ona pomagaw w zwalczaniu bakterii. Dzisiaj dla oszczedności pełno mamy PP, PE, PB, PCV itp itd.
Centralny mieszacz mi się bardzo podoba tylko sam zastanawiam się jak zrobić dezynfekcję.
Pozwolę sobie pozostać z odmienny zdaniem co do tego czy okresowe podgrzewanie zasobnika rozwiązuje CAŁKOWICIE problem  :smile:

----------


## pga

Przebrnalem przez caly watek i sprawy zwiazane z gruboscia ocieplenia rur do CWU i cyrkulacji.
Ale nigdzie nie byl poruszony fakt, ze czesto takie rury biegna w warstwie ocieplenia w podlodze
na gruncie.

No i jak tego ocieplenia bedzie jakies 18cm niezlego styropianu to co, mam te rury jeszcze
czyms ocieplac? Oczywiscie nie mowie o rurach ktore sa polozone gdzie indziej - tam wiadomo
ze ocieplic grubo.

Ale 18cm stropianu w podlodze to chyba na tyle sporo, ze jak na glebokosci 9cm (w polowie)
puszcze rury do CWU i cyrkulacji to straty powinny byc relatywnie niewielkie.

----------


## Piczman

Ja mam puszczone wszystko w 28 cm styro.
Nie zauważyłem aby cyrkulacja znacznie wychładzała mi bufor.

----------


## kemot_73

Krótkie pytanie odnośnie pompy do cwu - która pompę polecacie by nie wchodzić w koszty, a być zadowolonym - cyrkulacja ma do przepchnięcia jakieś 35m (niestety kotłownia w której jest zbiornik jest oddalona ponad 15m od łazienki), dom to parter z poddaszem- sterować to to planuję programatorem ewentualnie z dodatkiem łączników oświetlenia w łazience.

----------


## adam_mk

Każda dobra, jak do cyrkulacji.
To inna pompa niż do CO....
A koszt - obiegowy. Jak za pompę...
Te odległości w mb nie mają tu znaczenia. To cienkie niteczki.
Adam M.

----------


## cieszynianka

> Co myślicie o zastosowaniu takiego sterownika do cyrkulacji czy takie rozwiązanie nie przyniosło by oszczędności?
> http://www.allegro.pl/listing/search...nik+cyrkulacji


Strona  z Allegro została już przeniesiona do archiwum, więc nie wiem co tam było, ale wtrącę swoje 3 grosze na ten temat.
Mamy cyrkulację, niestety nasz hydraulik nie pomyślał, żeby przeciągnąć kabel do włącznika cyrkulacji gdzieś w kuchni czy w łazience, my tym bardziej nie pomyśleliśmy. Ponieważ naczytałam się na _"Forumie"_ jakie to są straty gdy pompa jest włączona na okrągło, więc kupiliśmy taki czasowy programator z możliwością nastawiania na każdy dzień tygodnia o różnych porach. Już podczas programowania nakombinowaliśmy się jak konie pod górę kto w który dzień tygodnia o której wstaje i o której wraca, w jakich godzinach popołudniowych ma być ciepła woda w obiegu i o której będziemy brać wieczorną kąpiel. Jak się zasiedziałam na _"Forumie"_ za długo, to musiałam pędzić do kotłowni włączyć ciepłą wodę ręcznie, bo sterownik już o zadanej porze ją wyłączył  :mad: , po wyjściu spod prysznica często zapomniałam cyrkulację przestawić na automat. Popołudniowe pory obiegu ciepłej wody rzadko zgadzały się z zaprogramowanymi ustawieniami. W naszym przypadku ten patent się nie sprawdził. 
Ale znaleźliśmy coś co rozwiązało nasz problem:

https://www.hurt.com.pl/?o=shpp&i=6673

Gniazdko na pilota. Pompa została włączona do sieci przez to gniazdo, pilot leży w ustalonym miejscu w kuchni i kto kiedy wraca do domu i/lub ma zapotrzebowanie na ciepłą wodę włącza sobie i wyłącza według uznania bez gonienia do kotłowni  :yes: 
Do jednego pilota można "podłączyć" 4 gniazda, więc przy okazji załapały się inne sprzęty (np. centralny odkurzacz  :wink: .
Polecam patent, który u nas się sprawdził  :smile:

----------


## kolorado

A ja cały czas zastanawiam się co u mnie zrobić z cyrkulacją... Jeszcze nie mieszkam, ale instalacja położona, kotłownia też już wyposażona.
Ostatnio byłem przekonany do dwóch rozwiązań sterowania cyrkulacją:
1. Cyrkulacja włączana gdy temp. na powrocie jest niższa od xx stopni.
2. Okresowe załączanie cyrkulacji z czasem pracy i postoju regulowanymi niezależnie.

Oba rozwiązania są podobne, z tym że funkcjonalnie 1. jest lepsze, bo nie trzeba dobierać doświadczalnie czasu pracy i przerwy.
Jednakże zaczynam mieć wątpliwości, czy tego typu rozwiązania dają jakieś oszczędności w porównaniu do cyrkulacji włączonej cały czas (ew. w określonych porach).
Fakt że straty są tym większe, czy wyższa temperatura wody krążąca w rurkach, jednak jeśli pozwolimy wodzie bardziej wystygnąć, to przy powrocie do zbiornika wychłodzi ona bardziej wodę znajdującą się w środku, czyli i tak trzeba będzie bardziej dogrzać całość.
Niewątpliwie jakieś oszczędności będą, pytanie czy będą zauważalne?
Jak wam się wydaje?

----------


## MORHOT

*ECC* ekspercie od mikrobiologii... FILM bakteryjny!! FILM a nie firm...

Cinką warstwę bakterii na jakiejś powierzchni (również na powierzchni lustra wody) nazywamy filmem bakteryjnym...


A teraz w temacie - planuję cyrkulację u siebie. Zakładam puszczenie rur w warstwie ocieplenia podłogi na gruncie ( w styropianie), natomiast piony ocieplić grubą otuliną (powiedzmy średnica zewnętrzna 100 mm. Obie "ciepłe" rury w jednej otulinie. Myślę że powinno to dość dobrze (=ekonomicznie) działać...

----------


## fenix2

> Fakt że straty są tym większe, czy wyższa temperatura wody krążąca w rurkach, jednak jeśli pozwolimy wodzie bardziej wystygnąć, to przy powrocie do zbiornika wychłodzi ona bardziej wodę znajdującą się w środku, czyli i tak trzeba będzie bardziej dogrzać całość.
> Niewątpliwie jakieś oszczędności będą, pytanie czy będą zauważalne?
> Jak wam się wydaje?



Ja bym obstawiał przy opcji na żądanie + np. czasowe załączanie w godzinach (6-22) + brak cyrkulacji jeżeli alarm uzbrojony.   :tongue: 

Jakieś straty zawsze będą w końcu cyrkulacja to wygoda, a wygoda jak wiemy kosztuje.

----------


## wojciechcz

Moja cyrkulacja (tak jak caly dom) na razie jeszcze na papierze. Dlatego siedze i kombinuje z roznymi instalacjami...
Zainteresowal mnie pomysl z cyrkulacja wlaczana na zadanie - ale pod pewnymi warunkami.
Gdyby wlaczac cyrkulacje czujnikiem ruchu, albo wylacznikiem swiatla w lazience - jak bylo to juz wczesniej proponowane a do cyrkulacji zastosowac o wiele bardziej wydajna pompe niz zwykle sie stosuje, np taka:

http://www.ceneo.pl/2712917

Maksymalna wydajnosc 10m3/h. 
Pompa bylaby wlaczana na kilka - kilkadziesiat sekund po wejsciu do lazienki..
Z obliczen wyszlo mi, ze przy odleglosci od pompy do kranu 20m, sr rurki 1/2" (opory przeplywu pominalem)
czas doplywu cieplej wody wynioslby 3.6s - to mniej wiecej tyle ile powinno trwac podejscie do kranu (w nie mikroskopijnej lazience).
Wady to cena pompy.
Zastanawiam sie tez czy gwaltowne wlaczanie duzego przeplywu w rurze o malej srednicy nie bedzie powodowac jakichs efektow dzwiekowych np
Co myslicie o takim pomysle?

----------


## fenix2

> Zainteresowal mnie pomysl z cyrkulacja wlaczana na zadanie - ale pod pewnymi warunkami.
> http://www.ceneo.pl/2712917


Kolego ta pompa jest do C.O.
Jakie zadanie ?

Tu masz :
http://www.ceneo.pl/2712939

----------


## fenix2

> ja mam taką.....
> 
> http://allegro.pl/wilo-star-z15-nova...300832533.html
> 
> nie ma sie co ogladac tylko robic cyrkulacje, woda ma isc od 100do 150% do góry...


Witam,
Nie podawajcie lików do 'alledrogo' po prostu lepiej podać nazwę produktu. Aukcja skończy się za kilka dni i już link będzie nieaktywny! 

*WILO STAR-Z15 NOVA*

----------


## robdk

Fajną pompę ma Leszno. Zużycie prądu 3W !!! Niestety cenę ma dość sporą bo ok 360zł.



PS.
Wersja ECO

----------


## robdk

> A ja cały czas zastanawiam się co u mnie zrobić z cyrkulacją... Jeszcze nie mieszkam, ale instalacja położona, kotłownia też już wyposażona.
> Ostatnio byłem przekonany do dwóch rozwiązań sterowania cyrkulacją:
> 1. Cyrkulacja włączana gdy temp. na powrocie jest niższa od xx stopni.
> 2. Okresowe załączanie cyrkulacji z czasem pracy i postoju regulowanymi niezależnie.


Ja planuję zrealizować niejako dwa założenia w jednym układzie. Założenia:
- pompa ma działać tylko do czasu osiągnięcia zadanej temperatury na powrocie cyrkulacji
- włączanie pompy zadaniowe

Zasada działania - wchodząc do pomieszczenia uruchamiany jest przekaźnik sterujący pompą cyrkulacyjną. Jeśli temperatura powrotu cyrkulacji jest niższa niż zadana to zostaje uruchomiona pompa która pracuje dotąd aż osiągnie zadaną temperaturę. W przypadku gdy ponownie wystąpi żądanie włączenia pompy a temperatura będzie wyższa od zadanej to nie będzie włączana pompa by niepotrzebnie nie ganiać wody w układzie. Zastanawiam się czy nie wstawić jeszcze trymetru by wyłączał pompę po pewnym czasie np. 10-15 min od włączenia a nie osiągnięcia temperatury zadanej ze względu na brak ciepłej wody w zasobniku.

----------


## robdk

He he wszystko już przemyślane i banalnie proste. W kuchni okablowanie położone do czujki ruchu a w kibelku i w łazience dodatkowe przewody do włączników  :wink: 


PS
Cyrkulację (rury) mam zrobioną w układzie szeregowym tj. najpierw łazienka, później kibelek a następnie kuchnia i powrót do kotłowni. Kolejność akurat zgodnie z odległościami  :wink:

----------


## adam_mk

Ciekawe czemu aż taką rzeźbę uprawiacie...
Nie da się DOBRZE tej cyrkulacji wykonać?
Zanim zaczniecie to już zakładacie, że ta instalacja będzie wykonana nogami i w pospiechu? Spieprzona?
Czemu?
Adam M.

----------


## fenix2

*robdk* moim zadnie przekombinowane. Wystarczy czasówka i żądanie.

----------


## robdk

Czy ja wiem czy przekombinowane? Termostat jest tańszy od czasówki i kupiłem w komplecie z pompą. Działanie układu tylko tyle ile trzeba, niezależnie od pory dnia.

Odnośnie wykonania instalacji to nie była robiona nogami  :wink:  
Całość idzie w podłodze w warstwie ocieplenia środkiem tj, w wypalanych lutownicą kanałach w dolnej jak i w górnej warstwie styropianu. Odcinki w ścianach zresztą krótkie podejścia (dom parterowy) wykute głęboko i ocieplone pianką PUR.

----------


## fenix2

IMO jak termostat to nie czasówka.

----------


## robdk

Myślałem o timerze takim kilku minutowym jako zabezpieczenie przed brakiem ciepłej wody bo będzie wtedy pompa ganiać cały czas.

Oczywiście jest to tylko opcja.

----------


## wojciechcz

> Kolego ta pompa jest do C.O.
> Jakie zadanie ?
> 
> Tu masz :
> http://www.ceneo.pl/2712939


1. Producent (Grundfos) podaje,ze pompy UPS nadaja sie rowniez do goracej wody uzytkowej
2. Pompa, ktora proponujesz w zamian ma mx wydajnosc 0.8m3/h - przeciez napisalem, ze chodzi mi uzycie pompy o jak najwiekszej wydajnosci, zeby ciepla woda doplynela do kranu jak najszybciej. Ja chcialem uzyc pompy o wyd. 10m3/h - w jaki sposob mam ja zastapic 0.8m3/h?

Ponawiam pytanie:
- jak myslicie, czy taka silna pompa nie bedzie powodowala dziwnych efektow w instalacji?

----------


## fenix2

Skoro producent zezwala na CWU to zastosuj taką w czym problem? 
A tą co ja podałem to tak dal przykładu jak wygląda typowa pompa do cuw.

----------


## kolorado

Ja niestety nie mam zbyt dobrze ocieplonych rurek, a skuwać posadzki raczej nie mam zamiaru.  :wink:  Dlatego muszę wspomagać się "inteligentnym" systemem.
Poprzednio pisałem o cyklicznym puszczaniu cyrkulacji, jednak ostatecznie również skłaniam się ku włączaniu na żądanie. Do tej pory nie rozważałem tego rozwiązania, bo nie podoba mi się włączanie cyrkulacji włącznikiem w łazience. Uważam, że to bez sensu. Natomiast wymyśliłem, że cyrkulacja będzie wyzwalana czujkami na korytarzu. Wydaje się to może nadmiarowe, ale moim zdaniem jest to rozwiązanie lepsze niż czujka w łazience (chyba że ktoś ma baaaardzo dużą łazienkę). Generalnie rozwiązanie będzie polegało na tym, że każde naruszenie czujki na korytarzu (dół lub góra) powoduje uruchomienie cyrkulacji na pewien czas (przepchnięcie ciepłej wody przez wszystkie rury, około 20sek.) i wyzwolenie blokady na 15 minut. W ciągu tego czasu naruszenie czujek na korytarzu będzie ignorowane. Po upływie 15 minut (czas dobiorę doświadczalnie) kolejne naruszenie czujek spowoduje jednorazowe włączenie cyrkulacji i uruchomienie blokady.
Konfigurację już zmodyfikowałem, pozostaje wysłanie tego do centrali i przetestowanie.
Co o tym myślicie?

----------


## Jani_63

> Ponawiam pytanie:
> - jak myslicie, czy taka silna pompa nie bedzie powodowala dziwnych efektow w instalacji?


10m3/h to 10000l/h a to daje 166,7l/min.
Trochę dużo dla rury 1/2".
Przy ciśnieniu 3 Bary a takie występuje w instalacjach domowych, przepływ przez rurę 1/2cala to około 90l/min.
U Ciebie  woda ma płynąć dwa razy szybciej więc pewnikiem jakieś dźwięki się pojawią.
Ale na ile one będą upierdliwe tego Ci niestety nie powiem  :wink:

----------


## adam_mk

Jak wszystkie rurki są naprawdę dobrze opatulone i obieg cyrkulacyjny praktycznie WCALE nie traci ciepła, to wystarczy byle jaka pompka ze śladową wydajnością.
Ot, tyle, żeby woda w tej rurce nie stała...
Będzie natychmiast ciepła woda w kranie i nie będzie strat ciepła (wychładzania bufora/zasobnika).
A jak ktoś budował w pośpiechu i nogami - to teraz cierpi...
Wtedy kombinuje - wyłączyć i nie załączać - czy płacić!
TĘ decyzję musi podjąć sam.
Ja doradzam tyle termiozolacji na etapie budowy, ile potrafi się tam zmieścić!
Adam M.

----------


## fenix2

> Ja doradzam tyle termiozolacji na etapie budowy, ile potrafi się tam zmieścić!
> Adam M.


Jakie jest minimum przy którym straty będą nieodczuwalne?

----------


## Piczman

30 cm  :smile:

----------


## Jani_63

Dla rurki 1/2 cala?  :smile:

----------


## Piczman

Ja mam coś koło 15 cm i odczuwam straty  :smile:

----------


## fenix2

Żeby ograniczyć straty proponuję założyć zawór 3D na wyjściu z zasobnika i ustawić na 50'C. 
*
Piczman* te 15 to chyba jak masz rurki w podłodze rozprowadzone i to jeszcze 15/2 czyli 7.5cm z każdej strony.  :Smile:

----------


## Piczman

Po pierwsze Ja mam zawór ustawiony na 45 C.
Po drugie w podłodze prawie 30 cm styropianu, a więc niecałe 15 cm ocieplenia rurki  :smile:

----------


## fenix2

> Po pierwsze Ja mam zawór ustawiony na 45 C.
> Po drugie w podłodze prawie 30 cm styropianu, a więc niecałe 15 cm ocieplenia rurki


Ciesze się.  :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

A JAKIEJ termoizolacji?
Mokrej pianki kładzionej na chudziaka?
Kilometr to za mało....
Aerożelu?
Ze 2cm to sporo za dużo...

Adam M.

----------


## krzy27

Odkopię trochu ten temat. Trochu z innej beczki ale mam nadzieję że tu jest najlepsze miejsce na przedyskutowanie mojego przypadkowego doświadczenia.
Otóż co powiecie na instalację zimnej i ciepłej wody w raz z cyrkulacją tylko dwiema rurkami. Stało się to u mnie całkiem przypadkiem. Mam kilka baterii termostatycznych i albo nie mają zaworków zwrotnych lub przepuszczają. Po nagrzaniu bufora z wężownicą CWU woda zaczęła krążyć grawitacyjnie wracając rurką zimnej wody. W tym momencie jest to dla mnie mały problem, po odkręceniu kranu muszę zaczekać by woda ostygła. Myślę że można by to wykorzystać dodając odpowiednio zawory zwrotne i termostatyczne w instalacji.

----------


## Piczman

A nie czytałeś "mojego przypadku" ?
Cyrkulacja nie działała prawidłowo z zaworem mieszającym przy buforze bo brakowało zaworu zwrotnego.
Po wstawieniu działa jak trzeba .

----------


## krzy27

Czytałem ale ty masz wymuszoną i z osobną rurką. Twoją sytuacje doskonale rozumiem. Natomiast moja dała mi sporo do myślenia. Woda która powraca rurką cyrkulacyjną zwyczajnie się wychładza. Tu przy odkręceniu kranu wraca właśnie na kran. Tylko co widzę trza by taki układ wziąć w ryzy by pracował jak nam potrzeba a nie jak jemu pasuje.

----------


## ProMyst

Witam
Mam wątpliwość co do wykonania cyrkulacji według tego schematu:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post2005697
Sytuacja wygląda tak:
rano wychodzę z domu, cyrkulacja jest nieużywana, wychładza się, wracam po pracy i co mam: wychłodzoną cyrkulację ponieważ zawór termostatyczny nie "puści" ciepłej wody do cyrkulacji dopóki ktoś nie otworzy gdzieś kranu i "spuści trochę ciśnienia". Dobrze myślę?

----------


## yaiba83

Ja mam w ten sposób połączoną cyrkulację i działa bezproblemowo. Miesza albo z cyrkulacją, albo z bieżącą wodą. Zależy czy wodę się zużywa czy nie.

----------


## fenix2

> Witam
> Mam wątpliwość co do wykonania cyrkulacji według tego schematu:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post2005697
> Sytuacja wygląda tak:
> rano wychodzę z domu, cyrkulacja jest nieużywana, wychładza się, wracam po pracy i co mam: wychłodzoną cyrkulację ponieważ zawór termostatyczny nie "puści" ciepłej wody do cyrkulacji dopóki ktoś nie otworzy gdzieś kranu i "spuści trochę ciśnienia". Dobrze myślę?


Jak pompa jest wyłączona i nie ma cyrkulacji to i woda się wychłodzi.

----------


## ProMyst

nie rozumiem? to czyli nie ma sensu robić cyrkulacji żeby działała na przykład tylko rano i wieczorem?

----------


## fenix2

> nie rozumiem? to czyli nie ma sensu robić cyrkulacji żeby działała na przykład tylko rano i wieczorem?


Od czym masz sterowaną pompę od cyrkulacji? Czasowo, na żądanie?

----------


## ProMyst

Jeszcze nie mam, jestem przed instalacjami. Chciałbym, żeby włączała się np. czasowo zdefiniowane przeze mnie.

----------


## adam_mk

"...jestem przed instalacjami...."

To może zrób je po prostu DOBRZE!
Zaoszczędzisz na koszcie komputera, który będzie pamiętał Twój rozkład dnia, przyzwyczajenia, będzie śledził, czy nie zbliżasz się do jakiegoś kranu, czy nie zapalasz światła w łazience itp...

Co jest, że NIE DA SIĘ poprawnie zbudować tej prostej instalacji?
Jakiś spisek ogólnoświatowy?
Żydzi? Masoni, cykliści czy socjaliści? A może ... łysi?
Dziwne...

Adam M.

----------


## yaiba83

Dokładnie tak jak piszesz. Lepiej dobrze wykonać instalację i niech sobie chodzi bez całej automatyki i serwerowni szeroko rozumianej. Bo zamiast zainwestować w porządne ocieplenie ludzie wolą ładować kasę w sterowniki i automatykę...

----------


## ProMyst

prosiłbym o krótkie rozszerzenie definicji "dobrze"
Pozdrawiam

----------


## yaiba83

Np nie kładzenie rurek od wody na chudziaki i przykrywanie ich styropianem tylko puszczenie ich w środkowej części styropianu. Mamy w ten sposób dodatkową izolację. Często instalatorzy co robią instalacje w plastikach nie dają na nie izolacji bo twierdzą, że dużo mniej ciepłą oddają od miedzianej. Jest to prawda, ale plastiki mimo wszystko też się ociepla i jest jeszcze lepiej. Nie ma sensu robić zbyt grubej rurki cyrkulacyjnej i dawać za mocnej pompy. Można pisać wiele, ale to majstry powinny o tym wiedzieć.

----------


## adam_mk

Każda instalacja zrobiona DOBRZE działa bez konieczności wspierania jej ekstra-wspomagaczami.

Instalacja CWU oraz cyrkulacji CWU powinna być tak zbudowana, aby ciepła woda pojawiała się w kranie NATYCHMIAST po jego odkręceniu, a nie po kilku minutach.
Co należy więc zrobić - aby akurat TAK działała?
Należy termoizolować SKUTECZNIE a nie ESTETYCZNIE wszelkie jej elementy.

Jak jest zwykle budowana?
Ano... przychodzi fachmajster i układa rurki. Naciąga na nie takie śmieszne pianki o symbolicznej grubości i SOLIDNIE mocuje do podłoża, którym jest chudziak.
Inwestor przychodzi, ogląda SUCHE rurki i dotykając pianki - stwierdza, że jest ona "ciepła" w dotyku.
A do tego - wszystko ślicznie i równo LEŻY na tym chudziaku dobrze zamocowane.
Potem na to wszystko kładzie się jakieś styro czy inne cud substancje i w efekcie chudziak zostaje odcięty od powiewów powietrza, które go dotąd osuszały i ogrzewały.
Zaczyna przyjmować swój stan NATURALNY - czyli naciąga wodą z gruntu i ochładza się do jego średniorocznej temperatury - 7 do 10stC.
To samo robią te śmieszne pianki na rurach wodnych na nim leżące....
W efekcie - znakomita część rurek leży sobie cichutko w wilgoci/wodzie i pomimo pianek WCALE nie jest termoizolowana!
Tworzy się układ pracujący tak:
Puszczenie ciepłej wody z kranu powoduje, że te rurki się rozgrzewają, ale również ogrzewają swoje bezpośrednie otoczenie.
Chudziaka i ziemię pod nim.
Zakręcenie kranu powoduje błyskawiczne wychłodzenie wody w tych rurkach i na ciepłą, po odkręceniu kranu trzeba znowu czekać!
MOŻNA usunąć tę wadę układu budując dodatkową rurkę - cyrkulację, w której woda ciepła krąży stale nie dopuszczając do tego, aby rurka z CWU się wyziębiła, ale jest to CIĄGŁY I STAŁY transport ciepła w podłoże domu!
A to kosztuje....
Czuje się to, jak ktoś ma bojler. Moment popracuje cyrkulacja - i jest zimny!

CZEMU, do stu tysięcy kul i kartaczy, grubo opatula się bojlery, bufory i wszelkie zbiorniki prawie zupełnie ignorując resztę układu (rury)?
Przecież łączna powierzchnia tych rur bywa WIĘKSZA od powierzchni bojlera!!!!

Pytasz - jak zbudować DOBRZE układ CWU?
W ścianach wyrypać kanały jak pod kanalizacyjną 110.
W tych kanałach centralnie umieścić rurki CWU i cyrkulacji.
Rurka cyrkulacji może dotykać rurki CWU.
Taki kanał zapiankować do pełna a nadmiary odciąć jakim nożykiem.
Na chudziaku układać rurki na jakich podstawkach, cegłach, klockach tak - aby były w połowie planowanego docieplenia.
Wygląda to niechlujnie i nieestetyczne, ale jest POPRAWNE!
Po zrobieniu ocieplenia te rurki będą miały termoizolację naprawdę solidną, podobną do samego bojlera.
A jak jaki kran mamy daleko od bojlera - budujemy cyrkulację, załączamy ją i zapominamy o sprawie.
CAŁOŚĆ traci poszczególne waty mocy cieplnej a nie kilowaty!
Wtedy , jak bojler nagrzejemy, to może sobie w tym stanie kilka dni powisieć i nadal mamy ciepła wodę po odkręceniu kranu.

Czy to NAPRAWDĘ tak trudno zrozumieć?
Czy naprawdę dom w budowie musi WYGLĄDAĆ zamiast działać?

Ja już słyszałem takie zdania, że "nie ocieplamy grubo, bo jakby to wyglądało!"
No, jak kto bogaty, to stać go na to, aby mu "wyglądało" pod tynkiem...

Adam M.

----------


## ProMyst

dzięki, zanotowane.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> prosiłbym o krótkie rozszerzenie definicji "dobrze"
> Pozdrawiam


Poza cennymi poradami *adam_mk* dotyczącymi prawidłowego ocieplenia rur, proponowałbym zastosować (jako najbardziej praktyczną) cyrkulację "na żądanie" z opcją załączania na określony czas (czyli tak, jak chciałeś  :big grin: ). Potrzebny do tego będzie (nawet) początkujący elektryk-automatyk oraz włącznik impulsowy i przekaźnik  czasowy. Gdy potrzebujemy ciepłą wodę, jedyną czynnością będzie naciśnięcie tego przełącznika impulsowego typu "naciśnij i zapomnij". Pompa cyrkulacyjna włączy się na nastawiony czas a potem sama się wyłączy i będzie czekała na następny "rozkaz"  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## kolorado

Jak się zastosuje do rad Adama, to cyrkulacja na żądanie nie będzie mu potrzebna.

----------


## Liwko

A co powiecie na przepływowy podgrzewacz wody z zaworem termostatycznym?
Zasada działania. Odkręcamy kran, włącza się podgrzewacz umiejscowiony przy kranie. Gdy dopłynie ciepła woda z podgrzewacza, zawór termostatyczny odcina przepływowy ogrzewacz.

----------


## kolorado

> A co powiecie na przepływowy podgrzewacz wody z zaworem termostatycznym?
> Zasada działania. Odkręcamy kran, włącza się podgrzewacz umiejscowiony przy kranie. Gdy dopłynie ciepła woda z podgrzewacza, zawór termostatyczny odcina przepływowy ogrzewacz.


Ciekawa koncepcja. Nie wiem jak finansowo to wygląda, ale dla kogoś bez rurek dodatkowych idealne.

----------


## Jani_63

> A co powiecie na przepływowy podgrzewacz wody z zaworem termostatycznym?
> Zasada działania. Odkręcamy kran, włącza się podgrzewacz umiejscowiony przy kranie. Gdy dopłynie ciepła woda z podgrzewacza, zawór termostatyczny odcina przepływowy ogrzewacz.


To nie jest głupia myśl  :wink: ... taka koncepcja była już kiedyś omawiana.
W przypadku oddalonego od zasobnika/bufora (i w sumie nie tylko) odbioru będzie się bardzo dobrze to sprawdzało.
Tylko... zawsze jest jakieś "tylko" lub "ale"  :big grin: 
Gdyby taki podgrzewacz miał obsługiwać łazienkę dla wszystkich czynności w niej wykonywanych, to musi być odpowiedniej mocy, a ta z kolei wymaga doprowadzenia do w/w łazienki siły.
400V w pomieszczeniu mokrym nie będzie tolerowało absolutnie żadnej fuszerki w instalacji elektrycznej.

Ale da się... i będzie to fajnie działało przy zerowych stratach ciepła.

----------


## Liwko

Ok, no to powałkujmy dalej.
Gdzie to warto zastosować? 
wanna?-nie
prysznic?-może być problem z odpowiednią regulacją (wiem bo miałem, koszmar)
umywalka-tak (godziny mycia i kąpieli są w większości przypadków dość przewidywalne, czy w tym wypadku rzeczywiście nie lepsza była by zwyczajna cyrkulacja?)
zlew w kuchni-moim zdaniem zdecydowanie tak. To jest najlepsze miejsce na tego typu instalację. Godzinowe ustawianie cyrkulacji dla kuchni nie ma sensu.

----------


## Jani_63

Wiesz, wydaje mi się że tu nie chodzi o przewidywalność cyrkulacji i jej ustawianie, tylko o całkowitą z niej rezygnację.
W przypadku oddalonego odbioru nie kładziesz rurki cyrkulacyjnej, nie musisz jej ocieplać i nie kupujesz w ogóle pompy cyrkulacyjnej.
Bliższe wylewki (około 3-3,5m od zasobnikach) olewasz. To około 0,5 litra wody do spuszczenia i około 5s czekania aż pojawi się ciepła woda.

----------


## Alina&Mariusz

A zakładając, że ma być cyrkulacja, to jaką pompę dać, żeby była oszczędna, ale spełniała jak najlepiej swoje zadanie?

----------


## adam_mk

Jak to - jaką?
Cyrkulacyjną!

Niewiele ma wspólnego z tą od CO i trudno ją z czymkolwiek pomylić, jak się raz widziało.
Choćby taka:
http://www.sanrem.pl/WILO-STAR-Z-NOV...---_104_2.html

Jak poprawnie zbudujesz układ CWU i cyrkulacji to za pakę fajek rocznie masz ZAWSZE ciepłą wodę po odkręceniu kranu.
Niezależnie od tego - jak daleko masz kotłownię od kranu.

Adam M.

----------


## Alina&Mariusz

Dzięki Adam, właśnie o podrzucenie jakiejś firmy mi chodziło  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

To był przykład...
Niestety nie najtańszy, ale dobry...
Jest tego sporo na rynku.

Adam M.

----------


## Alina&Mariusz

Pompka zakupiona 
http://www.sanrem.pl/WILO-STAR-Z-NOV...---_104_2.html

----------


## adam_mk

Gratulacje!

Teraz jeszcze tylko trzeba te rurki do wody i cyrkulacji poprowadzić jak należy, szczelność sprawdzić i tę pompkę włączyć!
 :Lol: 
Termoizoluj te rurki tyle, ile tylko się da!
Zrób im w ścianie miejsca jak na kanalizacyjną 110.
Potem ustaw centralnie i piankuj do bólu. (i do równości ze ścianą).

Nawet najgorsza pompka tyle nie weźmie energii co słabo otulona rurka CWU.

Adam M.

----------


## kasia_2401

Witam,
nie jestem w stanie samodzielnie rozstrzygnąć jednej kwestii. Zasadność zastosowania zaworu STAD w projektowanej cyrkulacji cwu? Ujęcie - woda miejska. 

Wydaje mi się, że nitka główna 25, piony 20, podejścia 16 oraz cyrkulacja 16 załatwia sprawę ciśnienia w instalacji. Planuje w łazience baterie z termostatem i sprawa ciśnienia jest bardzo istotna dla poprawności jej działania.
Dzięki za opinie.

----------


## kajmanxxl

> Witam,
> nie jestem w stanie samodzielnie rozstrzygnąć jednej kwestii. Zasadność zastosowania zaworu STAD w projektowanej cyrkulacji cwu? Ujęcie - woda miejska. 
> 
> Wydaje mi się, że nitka główna 25, piony 20, podejścia 16 oraz cyrkulacja 16 załatwia sprawę ciśnienia w instalacji. Planuje w łazience baterie z termostatem i sprawa ciśnienia jest bardzo istotna dla poprawności jej działania.
> Dzięki za opinie.


w tym miejscu zawór stad jest bezzasadny, ktoś kto go tam narysował "wiedział ze dzwonią ale nie wie w którym kościele" miały by sens 3 zawory na każdym pionie żeby je zrównoważyć

----------


## kasia_2401

Dziękuje za podpowiedź.
Projekt jest w 100% mojego autorstwa, po lekturze dotyczącej cyrkulacji. Ja jestem jedynie inwestorem z ograniczonym zaufaniem do przyszłych wykonawców. W projekcie brak jest cyrkulacji, a ja uważam, że przy tak rozmieszczonych pomieszczeniach w domu jest ona niezbędna. Z koro ma ona ułatwiać mi życie to chcę aby działała bez zarzutu. Koncepcja - ciepła woda w każdym kranie po odkręceniu kurka, pompa załączana w godzinach porannych i wieczornych, oraz po osiągnięciu 47 stopni na powrocie odcięcie nitki cyrkulacyjnej.

----------


## autorus

Ja doszedłem już do tego etapu budowy, że zaczynam intensywniej myśleć nad rozłożeniem rurek z wodą, cyrkulacji itd.  

U mnie rurki będą w podłodze a ponieważ mam podłogę na gruncie i tam wysypane ok 50cm pur jako ocieplenie, to cyrkluję, aby rurki cwu były w połowie tej grubości czyli ok 30cm nad gruntem.

----------


## kasia_2401

Jestem bardzo ciekawa jak proszek pur sprawdzi się jako ocieplenie podłogi. Ja nie mam tyle odwagi, aby spróbować wykorzystać go w swoim domu. Czy oprócz ceny  :wink:  ma jeszcze inne walory? Mam jeszcze czas do zapełnienia dziury i na razie skłaniam się do izolacji mieszanej perlitogips, miejscami perlitobeton i na górze styropian. Zatem u mnie cwu i cyrkulacja znajdować się będą w pierwszej lub pod pierwszą warstwą styropianu. Nie będę ich jakoś specjalnie ocieplać. Zastosuje ogólnodostępne otuliny z pianki poliuretanowej. Należy tylko pamiętać, aby ciepła woda i cyrkulacja znajdowały się maksymalnie najdalej od zimnej wody. Skupie się na ociepleniu rurek w ścianach i w kominie, zwłaszcza, że rurki w kuchni będą usytuowane na ścianie zewnętrznej. Tak sobie myślę, aby zgodnie z sugestią Adama_MK, do izolacji użyć pianki z kauczuku i dodatkowo w ścianie zewnętrznej wsadzić do rury 110 i zapiankować. To powinno powstrzymać nadmierne straty ciepła w cyrkulacji.

----------


## autorus

maksymalnie daleko czyli jak daleko  :smile: 

Pur jako proszek mi się podoba, pięknie przepuszcza wodę, może sobie leżeć nieprzykryty i nic mu si e nie stanie itd. Jak się będzie sprawował zapewne napisze ale przecież nie tylko ja tak robię  :smile: 

Adam wyraźnie daje do zrozumienia, ze trzeba je specjalnie ocieplać. Jak najlepiej się da. Wydaje mi się ze jestem co najmniej blisko tego co on pisał  :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Wkradła się jakaś niejasność!
W ścianie robimy tyle miejsca, jak na rurkę 110.
W tę przestrzeń wstawiamy rurkę CWU i cyrkulacji i zapiankowujemy do wypełnienia.
Bo?
Bo TA pianka (z puszki i dostępna za grosze) wiąże przyłączając cząsteczkę wody z pary wodnej zawartej w powietrzu.
Nie bardzo da się zapiankować rurkę fi 110 w całej objętości!!!
Piana nie zwiąże wgłębi i będzie się mazać do końca świata, bo ścianka pary wodnej do niej nie dopuści...

Adam M.

----------


## kasia_2401

Czytałam i oglądałam zdjęcia z doświadczeń, ale wydaje mi się, że zastosowanie pur jako izolacji termicznej należy traktować jako nowinkę, niezbyt popartą danymi technologicznymi. Ja nie śmiem twierdzić, iż jest to złe, nie mam wiedzy na ten temat, tylko sama nie jestem do tego przekonana. Ale mam jeszcze trochę czasu, więc będę bacznie przyglądać się dalszym wpisom. 
Co do odległości rurki z ciepłą wodą od rurki z zimną, to myślę tu o 30-40cm. Chodziło mi raczej aby nie robić coś takiego

przecież instalacja cwu nie musi leżeć w bliskim kontakcie z zimną wodą.
Wiem, że ładnie to wygląda, ale i tak podłoga to przykryje, a zimna woda będzie chłodzić ciepłą.

----------


## kasia_2401

Dziękuje Panie Adamie, 
blondynce należy tłumaczyć łopatologicznie.  :roll eyes:  W innym wypadku tupałabym nogami i kazała hydraulikowi wsadzać rurki od cwu i cyrkulacji do rury kanalizacyjnej i piankować.

----------


## autorus

łopatologiczność przydaje się nie tylko blondynkom, uwierz mi  :smile:  Tylko inni się nie przyznają  :smile:

----------


## kajmanxxl

> Dziękuje za podpowiedź.
> Projekt jest w 100% mojego autorstwa, po lekturze dotyczącej cyrkulacji. Ja jestem jedynie inwestorem z ograniczonym zaufaniem do przyszłych wykonawców. W projekcie brak jest cyrkulacji, a ja uważam, że przy tak rozmieszczonych pomieszczeniach w domu jest ona niezbędna. Z koro ma ona ułatwiać mi życie to chcę aby działała bez zarzutu. Koncepcja - ciepła woda w każdym kranie po odkręceniu kurka, pompa załączana w godzinach porannych i wieczornych, oraz po osiągnięciu 47 stopni na powrocie odcięcie nitki cyrkulacyjnej.


a to gratulacje laik rysujący taki schemat rzadko się zdarza, nie pamiętam kto ale ktoś tutaj z forum poddał pomysł podłączenia pompki cyrkulacyjnej pod wyłącznik prądu w łazience, uważam że to chyba najoszczędniejszy pomysł przy małych odległościach, wchodząc do łazienki włączamy światełko i zanim odkręcimy wodę mamy już ciepłą,

wnioskuję z tego co piszesz że masz spore odległości do cyrkulowania więc na pewno zostaw miejsce na te zawory stad jeśli ich ma początku nie założysz to gdyby nierówno chodziły poszczególne piony lub któryś  nie chodził to będziesz musiała je założyć

----------


## kajmanxxl

> Czytałam i oglądałam zdjęcia z doświadczeń, ale wydaje mi się, że zastosowanie pur jako izolacji termicznej należy traktować jako nowinkę, niezbyt popartą danymi technologicznymi. Ja nie śmiem twierdzić, iż jest to złe, nie mam wiedzy na ten temat, tylko sama nie jestem do tego przekonana. Ale mam jeszcze trochę czasu, więc będę bacznie przyglądać się dalszym wpisom. 
> Co do odległości rurki z ciepłą wodą od rurki z zimną, to myślę tu o 30-40cm. Chodziło mi raczej aby nie robić coś takiego
> Załącznik 152660
> przecież instalacja cwu nie musi leżeć w bliskim kontakcie z zimną wodą.
> Wiem, że ładnie to wygląda, ale i tak podłoga to przykryje, a zimna woda będzie chłodzić ciepłą.


dobrze myślisz powinno się robić jak największe odległości pomiędzy instalacjami jeżeli tylko jest taka możliwość bo łatwiej je izolować ale też w razie naprawy awarii nie grozą nam przypadkowe zniszczenia innych instalacji

----------


## kasia_2401

Załączanie pompy cyrkulacyjnej włącznikiem od oświetlenia w moim przypadku nie zda się na nic. Dwie łazienki posiadają okna, więc raczej jest mała szansa na to aby w ciągu dnia do umycia rąk potrzebne było dodatkowe oświetlenie. Stąd pomysł pompy z zegarem. Pompa cyrkulacyjna pracuje rano 6-8 i popołudniu 15-23. W weekendy cały dzień. Jedynym sposobem na ograniczenie pracy pompy, tak mi się wydaje, jest założenie termostatów odcinających poszczególne obiegi i dobra, nawet bardzo dobra izolacja rurek cwu i cyrkulacji. 

Obieg I - na piętro - będzie liczył sobie ok 10 m od zasobnika do ostatniego ujęcia wody,
Obieg II - duża łazienka - ok. 17 m,
Obieg III - mała łazienka i kuchnia - 14 m,
Czyli jak rozumiem zaraz po zaworach MTCV na wszystkich trzech obiegach pozostawiam trochę miejsca na wszelki wypadek, gdyby zaszła konieczność regulacji ciśnienia za pomocą zaworu STAD?
Dziękuje.

----------


## Liwko

Jeżeli będzie zmywarka, to z własnego doświadczenia wiem, że ciepła woda w kuchni jest niezmiernie rzadko potrzebna. Ja bym dzisiaj cyrkulacji nie robił. Może dałbym jakiś mały przepływowy, ale i tak rzadko bym z niego korzystał.

----------


## adam_mk

Krótko i na temat:
Jeżeli kran jest o całe dwa metry od zasobnika/bufora/źródła CWU - cyrkulacja jest zbędna.
Jeżeli taki kran jest "daleko" - budujemy obieg cyrkulacyjny.
Ale...
Jeżeli zbudujemy go źle - mamy wór bez dna...
Jeżeli zbudujemy go DOBRZE - wszelkie sterowniki, czasówki, wyzwalacze i podobne cuda NIE SĄ POTRZEBNE.
Bo?
Bo jaka jest różnica, czy woda *w ciepłej* (takiej, która ciepła nie traci) rurce stoi czy płynie?

Adam M.

----------


## Liwko

> Bo jaka jest różnica, czy woda *w ciepłej* (takiej, która ciepła nie traci) rurce stoi czy płynie?
> 
> Adam M.


Gdy będzie super hiper ocieplone, że nie będzie żadnych strat po drodze to nie ma różnicy. Ale pokaż mi choć jedną taką instalację...

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Ale pokaż mi choć jedną taką instalację...


Zapewne w ... próżni  :roll eyes:

----------


## adam_mk

Ja znam takich ze cztery...
 :Lol: 
DLATEGO założyłem ten wątek!
Co jest, kurna Wasza chata, ze tak prostego układu nie da się zrobić DOBRZE?!!!
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## Liwko

> Ja znam takich ze cztery...


Ja ja, Volkswagen  :big grin: 

Można to zrobić zapewne dość dobrze, ale bez jaj, straty zawsze będą. Może małe, ale będą.
Ja mam to dość skopane, chyba trzeba się znowu zacząć budować  :big grin:

----------


## adam_mk

Pompka cyrkulacji może pobierać około 5W.
Jak rurki ciepła prawie nie tracą to koszt utrzymania systemu jest pomijalny.
DLATEGO się to TAK robi!

Adam M.

----------


## kajmanxxl

masz trochę racji Adamie ale te obecnie budowane budynki mają dość cienkie ściany w których gruba izolacja jest niemożliwa ze względu na podcinanie konstrukcji na kondygnacjach też stropy cienkie dlatego jak się nie buduje pasywniaka lub "zamczyska"  to trzeba myśleć o automatyce do cyrkulacji

----------


## adam_mk

Wybacz, ale...
Nie budowałbym guwniatej konstrukcji "bo tak się tera robi"
Coś trzeba wybrać!
A mnie dziwi zamiłowanie do budowania bieda-domków za sporą kasę...
NIE DA SIĘ zbudować swojego domu DOBRZE?!
CZEMU?!!!

Adam M.

----------


## kajmanxxl

> Wybacz, ale...
> Nie budowałbym guwniatej konstrukcji "bo tak się tera robi"
> Coś trzeba wybrać!
> A mnie dziwi zamiłowanie do budowania bieda-domków za sporą kasę...
> NIE DA SIĘ zbudować swojego domu DOBRZE?!
> CZEMU?!!!
> 
> 
> Adam M.


tu się nie zrozumieliśmy ja piszę o tym co widzę na robotach, swój domek mam z 35cm izolacją za małą kasę i chyba na rurki nie założę izolacji lub bardzo cienką bo będą leżały w szkielecie wypełnionym watą

----------


## fenix2

NIe każdy ma 20 czy 30cm ocieplenia w podłodze. Ja mam piwnicę więc na podłogę parteru nie dam 35cm styro.

----------


## adam_mk

Ale również - NIE POTRZEBUJESZ, dla osiągnięcia takiego samego efektu!
Tylko nie wiem, czy o tym wiesz...

Adam M.

----------


## Crisiano

Kolejny bardzo przydatny temat i rady Adama. Zwiększanie jakości poprzez poprawne wykonanie. 

ps
Przydałby się spis wszystkich rad Adama bo szukanie nie jest proste tu na forum.

----------


## fenix2

> Ale również - NIE POTRZEBUJESZ, dla osiągnięcia takiego samego efektu!
> Tylko nie wiem, czy o tym wiesz...
> 
> Adam M.



Wiem że straty są mniejsze niż na gruncie, ale nie chciał bym też podgrzewać niepotrzebnie stropu.

----------


## adam_mk

Poszukaj spisu "bajcika"
Porządkuje myśli genialne i takie sobie.
Moje i innych też.
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

fenix2
 To zrób to DOBRZE!

Adam M.

----------


## kajmanxxl

> Wiem że straty są mniejsze niż na gruncie, ale nie chciał bym też podgrzewać niepotrzebnie stropu.


 dobrze myślisz, nie zapomnij tylko o mostkach termicznych

----------


## kasia_2401

Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie w związku z moja instalacją cwu i cyrkulacji.
Schemat instalacji przewiduje piony w przekroju 20, a dopiero później do poszczególnych instalacji redukcja na 16. Cyrkulacja cała w 16.
Natomiast wyjście z pieca *ciepła woda użytkowa R 1/2, zimna woda użytkowa R 1/2, cyrkulacja R 1/2.* 
Czy zatem ma sens instalacja w cwu w 20 skoro wyjście z pieca jest 1/2 cala? Czy to zwężenie nie płynie na spadek ciśnienia w instalacji?
Choć może nie będzie problemu, ponieważ średnica wewnętrzna rury pex 20 to 15,5 mm.

----------


## fenix2

> dobrze myślisz, nie zapomnij tylko o mostkach termicznych


Których mostkach term.? Co masz na myśli?




> Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie w związku z moja instalacją cwu i cyrkulacji.
> Schemat instalacji przewiduje piony w przekroju 20, a dopiero później do poszczególnych instalacji redukcja na 16. Cyrkulacja cała w 16.
> Natomiast wyjście z pieca *ciepła woda użytkowa R 1/2, zimna woda użytkowa R 1/2, cyrkulacja R 1/2.* 
> Czy zatem ma sens instalacja w cwu w 20 skoro wyjście z pieca jest 1/2 cala? Czy to zwężenie nie płynie na spadek ciśnienia w instalacji?
> Choć może nie będzie problemu, ponieważ średnica wewnętrzna rury pex 20 to 15,5 mm.


Nie rozumiem co ma wyjście z pieca do cyrkulacji. Chyba że to piec gazowy.

----------


## kasia_2401

Piec kondensacyjny gazowy Viessmann,
ale o cyrkulacje się nie boje, bo cyrkulacja w fi 16 wejście do pieca R 1/2, czyli ok.
gorzej z cwu
wyjście cwu z pieca R 1/2, a ja chciałam piony instalacji zrobić w fi 20
Zawór 1/2 cala nie bardzo pasuje do fi 20 w związku z mniejszą średnicą od rurki
Czyli powstaje przewężenie na instalacji, co skutkuje spadkiem ciśnienia
nie wiem, czy dobrze kombinuje :roll eyes: 
co za tym zrobić
instalację w fi 16?

----------


## kajmanxxl

> Piec kondensacyjny gazowy Viessmann,
> ale o cyrkulacje się nie boje, bo cyrkulacja w fi 16 wejście do pieca R 1/2, czyli ok.
> gorzej z cwu
> wyjście cwu z pieca R 1/2, a ja chciałam piony instalacji zrobić w fi 20
> Zawór 1/2 cala nie bardzo pasuje do fi 20 w związku z mniejszą średnicą od rurki
> Czyli powstaje przewężenie na instalacji, co skutkuje spadkiem ciśnienia
> nie wiem, czy dobrze kombinuje
> co za tym zrobić
> instalację w fi 16?


coś mi tu się nie podoba narysuj cały schemat instalacji włącznie z piecem bo na schemacie masz zasobnik a tu piszesz o piecu kondensacyjnym piec owszem  a wyjście dla cwu 1/2cala ale zasobnika takiego nie widziałem

----------


## kasia_2401

Ponieważ w pierwszej wersji myślałam o
Kotle gazowym kondensacyjnym Vaillant eco TEC plus VC 186/3-5 z zasobnikiem VIH R 120 i on posiada wyjście cwu R 3/4
ale rozważam też inny wariant
Piec gazowy kondensacyjny Viessman Vitodens 222-F typ FS 2 B i tu jest problem - wyjście cwu R 1/2
I zastanawiałam się, czy w takim razie jak planuje instalacje cwu w 20/16, to czy jestem skazana na wariant I, czy mam jeszcze inne możliwości?

----------


## adam_mk

Wpisz w Google "prawo ciągłości strugi" , poczytaj i zadecyduj.

Adam M.

----------


## kasia_2401

Nie byłam geniuszem w szkole z fizyki, więc nie wiem czy dobrze rozumuje
Jeśli ciecz przepływa z rurki o mniejszym przekroju do rurki o większym przekroju to zmniejsza się prędkość przepływu cieczy, co jest rzeczą dla mnie logiczną, a zwiększa się ciśnienie?
*Jeżeli dla danej strugi przekrój poprzeczny ma w pewnym miejscu większą powierzchnię, to panuje tam większe ciśnienie niż w miejscu gdzie przekrój poprzeczny jest mniejszy.Jest to tzw. paradoks hydrodynamiczny.*
Czyli przy wariancie z piecem woda w instalacji cwu będzie płynąć powoli, ale z większym ciśnieniem?

----------


## kajmanxxl

oj wybacz Adamie ale mi się nie chce analizować tego prawa bo jak czytam opis Kasi to już mnie głowa boli  :Confused: 

prosto to jest tak średnica wylotowa z zasobnika ma być jak największa więc o tej 1/2 cala zapomnij Kasiu jak chcesz mieć jakiś pożytek z tych dwóch łazienek

----------


## kasia_2401

Dzięki, tak też myślałam, ale wolałam się upewnić.
Pozostaje wariant I z zasobnikiem. :smile:

----------


## rudy_stp

Też znalazłem podobny schamat jak kasia_2401 gdzie zawór stad jest jeden: http://www.tah.wroc.pl/artykuly_techniczne_2_11.html , ale rozumiem, że takie założenie jest błędne z tego co pisze kajmanxxl... i bądź tu mądry :smile:  

Czy stosowanie zaworów termostatycznych jest w ogóle potrzebne (cały ten bełkot marketingowy brzmi pięknie... zmniejszenie przepływu jeżeli nie korzystamy z danego obiegu, piękne równoważenie... itd)? Planuję 3 nitki cyrkulacji: 10 metrów, 8 metrów i 3 metry - co do tej się zastanawiałem czy w ogóle robić ale jak już wszystko to wszystko :smile:  darowałem sobie tylko cyrkulację do wanny, choć tą 8 metrową może też wywalę bo prowadzi w sumie tylko do zlewu w kuchni, stąd też moje dywagacje... 

Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie... specjalnie szukam miejsca żeby poprowadzić nitki cyrkulacji tak jak radzi adam_mk, ale z drugiej strony producent nie zaleca stosowanie izolacji na zaworze termostatycznym... nie będą one wtedy przypadkiem świetnymi mostkami termicznymi? Jak to rozwiązać?

----------


## kasia_2401

Nie jestem specjalistą w tej dziedzinie, ale wydaje mi się, że nie zawsze należy projektować cwu i cyrkulację jako magistralę gwiazdy. w moim przypadku, kiedy łazienki są oddalone od siebie 15 m, był to jedyne słuszne rozwiązanie. Wszystko zależy od lokalizacji ujęć w domu. Może wystarczy przeciągnąć drugą nitkę, aby również w kuchni uzyskać komfort ciepłej wody. 
A co do straty na ciepłej wodzie to zawór nie ma dużej powierzchni w stosunku co całej instalacji rurek i raczej na niej skupiłabym swoją uwagę przy izolacji. Rurki, rurki i jeszcze raz rurki dobrze ocieplić.
Co do zastosowania zaworów, to ja miałam na względzie pracę pompy. Nie widzę sensu pracy pompy gdy mam w rurkach ciepłą wodę.
Ale to tylko moje przemyślenia, nie jestem specjalistą w tej dziedzinie. :yes:

----------


## kajmanxxl

wszystko zależy od konkretnego budynku i instalacji jej długości, zawory muszą być w stale dostępnym miejscu i trzeba im zrobić "skrzynki"z drzwiczkami zaizolowanymi, oczywiście na niektórych instalacjach są konieczne a na innych nie

----------


## rudy_stp

Po rozmowie z hydraulikeim stanęło na tym, że zawory termostatyczne sobie darujemy, poproszę go tylko, żeby na wszelki wypadek zostawił na nie miejsce.

Sądzicie, że wykonalne było by podłączenie podłogówki do cyrkulacji? Mam dwie niewielkie łazienki, byłem już zdecydowany na matę grzejną (chodzi mi głownie o efekt ciepłej podłogi) ale skoro i tak robimy wylewkę nie ma problemu żeby położyć ogrzewanie wodne. Pytam o podłączenie jej do cyrkulacji dlatego, że piec sterowany sterownikiem pokojowym w okresie cieplejszych dni przeszedłby tylko na podgrzewanie zasobnik (150l)... jeżeli instalacja była by zrobiona jako zwyczajna pętla z zaworem RTL na powrocie w pewnym momencie skończyłby się efekt ciepłej podłogi... Zdaje mi się, że gdybym podłączył podłogówkę do cyrkulacji powstałaby taka niezaizolowana pętla w której temperatura i obieg ciepłej wody byłby sterowana przez zawór RTL... a tym samym efekt ciepłej podłogi miałbym przez cały rok... Czy to ma sens?

----------


## adam_mk

Najmniejszego nie ma!
Azbestowe kapcie dla rodziny kupisz?

Adam M.

----------


## Liwko

> Najmniejszego nie ma!
> Azbestowe kapcie dla rodziny kupisz?
> 
> Adam M.


Latem, podczas upałów, nie ma nic lepszego jak chłodny prysznic. Wchodzisz do łazienki a tu zoonk  :big grin:

----------


## kajmanxxl

niektóre pomysły nowych członków forum potrafią rozbawić do łez :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:

----------


## Liwko

I te azbestowe kapcie Adama  :big grin:

----------


## rudy_stp

> niektóre pomysły nowych członków forum potrafią rozbawić do łez


Jeżeli kobieta chce żeby nawet na wiosnę/jesień (lato w sumie też :smile:  rano była ciepła podłoga w łazience to szukasz rozwiązania zadając pytania... a, że czasem pobłądzę to inna sprawa przynajmniej nie wypowiadam się na tematy o których nie mam pojęcia tak jak 99% narodu gada na służbę zdrowia a są w tym względzie ciemni jak czarna dziura...

----------


## kajmanxxl

> Jeżeli kobieta chce żeby nawet na wiosnę/jesień (lato w sumie też rano była ciepła podłoga w łazience to szukasz rozwiązania zadając pytania... a, że czasem pobłądzę to inna sprawa przynajmniej nie wypowiadam się na tematy o których nie mam pojęcia tak jak 99% narodu gada na służbę zdrowia a są w tym względzie ciemni jak czarna dziura...


w takiej sytuacji można Cię zrozumieć ale to temat o tym jak zaoszczędzić na CWU a to co napisałeś jest totalnie przeciwne

podłącza się do CWU grzejniki drabinki łazienkowe w krajach o dużej wilgotności powietrza są one specjalnie wykonane z mosiądzu i służą suszeniu ręczników ale z podłogówką nigdy się nie spotkałem, jest to na pewno kwestia odpowiednich materiałów bo do cwu nie możesz dolewać żadnych środków chemicznych, najbardziej wrażliwym punktem był by tan "cudowny" RTL

----------


## adam_mk

W takim celu można przecież, niezależnie od wodnego ogrzewania podłogowego, zatopić pod kaflami/pokryciem podłogowym zwykłą elektryczną matę grzewczą.
Po co grzałą grzać CWU latem, aby wodą z CWU grzać podłogę pokonując naprawdę spore trudności?
Da się prościej, łatwiej i taniej.

Adam M.

----------


## markowiec

Mam pytanie do osób, które mają zrobione instalacje w pex na rozdzielaczach. Powiedzcie mi czy cyrkulacje macie zrobioną do rozdzielaczy czy pod sam kran? 
Ja w przypadku gdy miałbym do samych rozdzielaczy to najdalszy punkt poboru od rozdzielacza to 5m.

----------


## Adam626

Odświeżam wątek - uruchomiłem wczoraj po raz pierwszy cyrkulację. Pompa wilo star z nova chodziła przez całą dobę. W tym czasie kocioł na dogrzewanie wody zużył 1m3=2PLN. Mam być z tego zadowolony czy załamany?

Dom duży, 3 łazienki, kuchnia i pralnia - wszędzie cyrkulacja.Temperatura wody na start pomiaru 42C, a po 24h 37C. Ciepłej wody w tym czasie było pobranej - około 10 litrów.

----------


## Liwko

> ...Ciepłej wody w tym czasie było pobranej - około 10 litrów.


No to chyba masz odpowiedź. Sama cyrkulacja będzie cię miesięcznie kosztowała około 70zł, (2zł to trochę mało jak za gaz, bliżej 2,4zł). Do tego sobie dodaj ogrzanie wody x zużycie. Ja przy trzech osobach, pompie ciepła, ale bez cyrkulacji płacę za ciepłą wodę około 30zł miesięcznie. Jak widzisz nie masz z czego się cieszyć.

----------


## Adam626

No nie wychodzi to na razie zbyt optymistycznie. Poizoluję jeszcze lepiej w kotłowni rury, pompę i kolanka. Być moze też wyłączy się cyrkulację w nocy.

Jak się tez zamieszka - pobierana woda będzie zmniejszała straty samej cyrkulacji. Ale powiedzmy jak sie wszystko zoptymalizuje to mysle ze nie bedzie mniej strat niż 0,5m3  gazu/dobę.

1m3 gazu nie kosztuje w Warszawie 2,4. Kosztuje dokładnie 1,987PLN. Czyli docelowo 30zł za cyrkulację miesięcznie wg mojego szacowania. Zimą można powiedzieć że ten komfort będzie za darmo bo ciepło stracone ogrzeje dom

Na razie jeśli 1m3 na dobę to około 9kwh/dobę czyli 375W stałej straty w czasie. To więcej niż się spodziewałem bo wszystkie rury mam dobrze zaizolowane i w warstwie ocieplenia. Jedynie w kotłowni parę kolanek jest gołych i cienka otulina. Zobaczę jak wypadnie druga doba testu

----------


## Liwko

Po pierwsze po co ci cyrkulacja całą dobę?

----------


## Adam626

To był tylko test. W nocy niepotrzebna. A w dzień sądzę że nie ma znaczenia czy bedzie chodzić co godzinę czy co 15 min straty i tak będą podobne

----------


## Nestorius

Ja robię cyrkulację, ale żeby działała, będzie w kuchni czujka ruchowa lub wyłącznik. Będzie potrzeba to wcisnę przycisk i cyrkulacja ruszy. Wiem od znajomych, że takie rozwiązanie się sprawdza w przeciwieństwie do przepuszczania CWU non stop, które generowało im wcześniej naprawdę spore koszty.

----------


## adam_mk

Jak cyrkulację zrobi się DOBRZE, tak jak i cały układ CWU, to jej działania całodobowego finansowo się nie zauważa.
Co jest, kurza stopa, że tak prostego układu nie wykonuje się poprawnie?
GRYZIE ludzi dobre ocieplanie rurek?
A dobre ocieplanie ścian zewnętrznych jakoś nie gryzie...

Adam M.

----------


## Adam626

Cyrkulacja u mnie jest wykonana poprawnie. Wszystko jest dobrze zaizolowane i mysle ze mało kto ma taką izolacje jak jest u mnie.( rury są w grubych otulinach nawet 20mm i w warstwie ocieplenia styropianu)
Natomiast instalacja jest rozległa. Bede musiał sprawdzić czy nie mam innych strat

----------


## adam_mk

Jak nie kapie - to poprawnie.
Czy dobrze - to Ci test pokazał.
Chcesz nam tu napisać, ze tyle energii potrzeba do ogrzania tego, co na fotce widać?
 :Lol: 
Coś jest "nie tak", to nad "protezą" kombinujesz.
Nie Ty jeden!
Co chwilę na chwilę, światłem czujką ruchu, z zegara itp. itd.

Adam M.

----------


## Adam626

Na razie piszę fakty. Co jest przyczyną - nie wiem. Izolację mam taką jak na obrazku. Tak jak pisałem dom jest rozległy. Właściwie 4 łazienki. W rurach ciepłej wody w całej instalacji jest około 30 litrów. Dziś wyłączyłem cyrkulację na piętrze i zobaczymy co będzie.
Mam jeszcze jedno przypuszczenie - ciśnienie w instalacji zmienia się w czasie (w wodociągu coś jest nie tak - są przypływy i odpływy.). BYć moze woda z bojlera w ciągu dnia cofa się do wodociągu. Juz to zauwazyłem na liczniku wody - licznik nalicza mi zużycie wody mimo ze jej nie biorę i ze nie ma wycieków.

----------


## adam_mk

A może te rury w wodzie leżą?
Coś jest nie tak z tą instalacją.

Adam M.

----------


## Adam626

Nie strasz mnie :wink: 

NIgdzie na podłodze wody nie widziałem. było podkuwane w łazience pod syfon i było sucho. JEst też przy zejściu do garażu próg gdzie widać chudziaka i sucho. Mam nadzieje ze nigdzie nic nie przecieka

----------


## Adam626

> Byłem w kilku różnych obiektach (domach) bardzo starannie budowanych i wszędzie istnieje taka właściwość tej instalacji, że pozostawiona na noc w stanie załączenia wychładza wodę w zbiorniku. W zasadzie nie powinna, bo pojemność tej rurki cyrkulacyjnej jest nikła i nikt jej gołej do ściany nie pchał tylko opatulił pianką. Pobór ciepła przez ten obieg to kW!
> Gdzie tkwi TEN diabeł? W których szczegółach?


Jest to czysta fizyka. Woda krąży nie tylko rurką cyrkulacji ale też rurką ciepłej wody która już jest grubsza. I teraz przykładowo - jeśli w rurkach mieści się 15 litrów wody to naiwnością byłoby sądzenie że przez kilka godzin temperatura wody w tych rurkach nie spadnie. Pytanie jest tylko jak szybko się wychładza. Zakładając że w 2,5h wychłodzi się z 50C do 30C to 10x na dobę kocioł musi ogrzać 15 litrów o 20C - czyli tak jakby musiał podgrzać 150 litrów o 20C

----------


## adam_mk

" naiwnością byłoby sądzenie że przez kilka godzin temperatura wody w tych rurkach nie spadnie. "

Tak.
Jak się buduje nogami...

Poprawnie zrobiona TERMOIZOLACJA takiej instalacji ma sprawić, że ta woda w tych rurkach się nie wystudza.
Żeby chałupa nie stygła daje się 20 czy 30cm styro, często grafitowego, na ściany.
Wewnątrz jest 20stC na zewnątrz zwykle około zera - gradient jest 20stC.
W rurce masz około 45-50stC. Ściana ma te 20stC -gradient jest 25-30stC.
ILE zwyczajowo , daje się tam termoizolacji?
2cm?!!!
 :Lol: 
Powierzchnia takiej rurki, w porównaniu do powierzchni chałupy, jest żadna!
Powinno więc być stać budującego na jej ocieplenie DOBRĄ (wielokrotnie lepszą niż styro na ścianach) termoizolację - więc cieńszą a o tych samych lub lepszych parametrach.
Tymczasem....
Zakłada się na te rurki trochę "uspokajacza sumienia" w postaci szarej pianki o grubości 2cm lub mniejszej.
A potem jeszcze, jak się zamuruje to w zimnej ścianie, twierdzi się - że JEST termoizolacja!

Tak długo, jak długo będzie się budowało układ CWU i cyrkulacji nogami czy rękami, ale wyłącznie lewymi i bez pomysłu - będzie to wór bez dna!

Adam M.

----------


## Adam626

Tak raz nagrzana woda sie nie wystudza tak jak raz rozpedzony samochod jedzie i sie nie zatrzyma dopoki nie uzyjemy hamulcow :smile:

----------


## adam_mk

Ziemia się kreci i nie staje, Księżyc ją obiega i nie staje...
I nikt tego kociołkiem gazowym czy silniczkiem benzynowym nie napędza.
Raz kiedyś zostały uruchomione te procesy i trwają.
I będą trwały puki istnieją do tego warunki.

Założysz na rurkę imitację termoizolacji to masz imitację termoizolowania.
Tyle.

Adam M.

----------


## Adam626

Adam
Bez urazu ale przeczytalem watek i w kolko piszesz to samo nie podajac zadnych faktow dotyczacych strat. Formulujesz zarzuty zlego wykonania nie wiedzac jak jest wykonane. Pochwal sie czy cyrkulacje? Ile litrow wody w obiegu i ile mb rurek i jaki wynik wychladzania osiagnales? Czy widziales w praktyce instalacje i mozliwosci ocieplenia? Jesli na pietrze idziesz po stropie to jak gruba otuline mozesz zrobic?Ja mam 7cm styropianu pod podlogowym i w tym musiala sie zmiescic rurka z ociepleniem. A jesli rurki musza sie skrzyzowac z wentylacja lub coA raczej ludzie maja mniej cm na pietrze

----------


## adam_mk

Dokładnie wypisałeś powody, dla których "to" słabo chodzi.
Praktycznie nikt z tym nic nie robi!
Jest "armaflex", są otuliny z wełny mineralnej, włókniny glinokrzemianowe, jest perlit.
Stosując odpowiednie ich kombinacje, zależnie od tego czy to strop, ściana czy podłoga - można uzyskać naprawdę dobry efekt.
Uwierz mi!
Gradient rzędu 20-40stC to żadne wyzwanie!
Termoizoluje się tez piece do wytopu metali, komory ciepła, gdzie temperatury dochodzą od kilkuset do tysiąca czy dwóch stC a ścianka ma mało cm - i to działa.

Piszesz, że nie wiem jak to wykonano.
Opisujesz co się dzieje z układem.
Ja wiem jak to najczęściej jest wykonywane i czytam o uzyskanych efektach.
Wnioskuję z tego - że nieoptymalnie.

JAKIE znaczenie ma ilość wody w obiegu?
Projektuję i wykonuję układy, gdzie zład ma tonę czy dwie, układ CWU jest rozległy a cyrkulacja działa i pobiera malutko.
Pompka cyrkulacyjna to kilka watów.
Solidna termoizolacja całości i straty są prawie niewidoczne.
Można zapomnieć o czasowym czy innym włączaniu tego układu.

Od lat bywam na wielu budowach co sezon.
Napatrzyłem się na chyba wszystkie podejścia do problemu.
Są miejsca, gdzie zrobiono to DOBRZE.
Tylko...
Trzeba CHCIEĆ to zrobić dobrze!
A najczęściej ten problem wyskakuje ludziom, jak diabeł z pudełka, po pomalowaniu ścian i wstawieniu mebli!
Co wtedy?
Spychacz i zacząć jeszcze raz?

DLATEGO mówi się, że pierwszy dom dla wroga, drugi dla przyjaciela a TRZECI dopiero - dla Ciebie!
Tak, jakby nie dało się zacząć budowania od solidnego przygotowania się i rozpoznania spodziewanych trudności.

Adam626
Bez urazu ale ... Ja piece do wytopu metali czy komory do wygrzewania czegoś też projektuję i czasem buduję.
No i muszę je termoizolować.
Działają dobrze.

Adam M.

----------


## Adam626

Adamie na razie teoretyzujesz, Prosze podaj konkrety tzn wyniki dobrze Twoim zdaniem zrobionej instalacji. Oczywiście jeśli takie posiadasz i masz takie doświadczenia.

Znaczenie ma ilość wody w rurach bo ten parametr praktycznie bezpośrednio świadczy o wielkości instalacji a więc możliwych stratach. Oraz można szacować ile energii potrzeba do ogrzania tej wody. Pewne jest że ta woda wystygnie a kwestią jest tylko ile to potrwa. Następstwem jest konieczność ogrzania tego co wystygło a to już łatwo policzyc

Na podstawie moich wynikow na razie nie możesz wnioskować że izolacja jest zrobiona źle. Po pierwsze nie wiemy czy woda z bojlera nie znika gdzieś w sieci, po drugie nie wiemy czy np przez obwód wężownicy ciepło z bojlera nie wraca do kotła i nie jest tracone.

Dlatego interesuej mnie jakie wyniki osiągają inni.

----------


## grzeniu666

@Adam626, woda chyba nie powinna się cofać do sieci, zdaje się że po to jest (powinien być?) zawór zwrotny.

Sam mam (niestety, w tym względzie) płytę fundamentową, więc i u mnie na umieszczenie rurek wody/cyrkulacji w słusznej warstwie izolacji (kilkadziesiąt cm, jak mogłoby być w przypadku fundamentu na ławach) nie było miejsca. Rury na ścianach mam w tylko odrobinę "mniej lichej" izolacji (otuliny ca.30mm, narazie) a w posadzce w styro grafitowym gr. 8cm. Na ile źle to wyjdzie u mnie zobczę za czas jakiś...

----------


## Adam626

Nie powinna i mam zawór zwrotny ale już zauważyłem że gdy nie pobieram wody wodomierz rejestruje zużycie a wycieku nie ma. Ciśnienie w sieci zmienia się w ciau doby od 2 do 4,5ATM. Są pływy i odpływy. Licznik to rejestruje więc pewnie zawór nie trzyma. 
Co do ciepłej wody i przyczyn moich strat to nie wiem - na razie gdybam, dzień po dniu bede robił różne doświadczenia. Wynik na pewno mnie nie satysfakcjonuje. Wiem ze gdy jest ciepla woda w bojlerze to na kotle mam też podwyższoną temperaturę. Na wężownicy nie mam zadnego zaworu zwrotnego moze tu jest jakis problem

----------


## adam_mk

"Znaczenie ma ilość wody w rurach bo ten parametr praktycznie bezpośrednio świadczy o wielkości instalacji a więc możliwych stratach. Oraz można szacować ile energii potrzeba do ogrzania tej wody. Pewne jest że ta woda wystygnie a kwestią jest tylko ile to potrwa."

Czy Ty naprawdę wiesz jak i po co działa cyrkulacja?
Aby zorientować się ile ciepła przez nią tracisz załóż na tym obwodzie ciepłomierz jakiś.
Ilość wody w rurach jest bez znaczenia.

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

"zauważyłem że gdy nie pobieram wody wodomierz rejestruje zużycie a wycieku nie ma."

No to masz tam "Miejsce Święte"!
 :Lol: 

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

powieliło...

A.M.

----------


## Adam626

zagrzałem wodę w obiegu na 48C. Wyłączyłem kocioł. Zamknąłem obieg wężownicy tak aby ciepło z wężownicy nie mogło wracać do kotła. To była godz 19:30. Cyrkulacja w całym domu była włączona przez cały czas. Dziś o godz 11:45 temperatura wody w obiegu 27,5C. Czyli w 16h wychłodziło mi wodę o 20,5C. Bojler 160litrów i w rurkach około 20-30. 
ogólnie - porażka!
Strat raczej nie będę miał mniejszych - bo zakładając że w bojlerze bede miał cały czas 50C, straty będą jeszcze większe. Czyli mam nieplanowane ogrzewanie podłogowe  :sad: 
Rura cyrkulacyjna na całej długości obiegu ma otulinę o grubości ścianki 20mm a rura CW różnie - ale najmniej 12mm. Gdzie się dało jest w warstwie ocieplenia podłogi ale nie wszędzie.

----------


## adam_mk

"Rura cyrkulacyjna na całej długości obiegu ma otulinę o grubości ścianki 20mm a rura CW różnie - ale najmniej 12mm. Gdzie się dało jest w warstwie ocieplenia podłogi* ale nie wszędzie.* "

I to pewnie jest powodem.
A jak gdzieś te rurki są położone wprost na chudziaku - to leżą w wodzie.
Zdjęcia robiłeś?
Może warto je przejrzeć?

Adam M.

----------


## adam_mk

Prosty, wydawałoby się, układ.
Chwila nieuwagi i robi się wór bez dna...

Przyjmij to, proszę, nie jako złośliwość, tylko jako przestrogę dla budujących.
To, że ten problem JEST - właśnie potwierdziłeś.

Adam M.

----------


## Adam626

Chudziaka mam szlamowanego wiec woda z gruntu nie powinna przejsc. Na parterze leza rurki w srodkowej warstwie styropianu. Tylko w kotlowni leza zdaje sie na cienkim styropianie. Sprawdze co tam jest. Ryzyko wody jest tzn kondensat z komina bo jest blad w kominie i zanim sie zorientowalem na podloge moglo pojsc moze z z 5 litrow kondensatu. A podloga szlamowana wiec nie wsiaknie. No ale w kotlowni to raptem z 2,5 m rurki lezy. Na pietrze rurki w otulinie leza na 1cm styro

----------


## Adam626

Sam uklad jest prosty ale ocieplenie uwzgledniajac uwarunkowania ilosci styropianu w podlodze czynia nie prostym zadaniem. Dodatkowo ciezko kupic dobre otuliny

----------


## dom pod dobrą górą

Witam wszystkich.
Buduję dom, wkrótce będę robił instalację CWU/CO/hydrauliczną.
W planie jest pompa obiegowa CWU ponieważ łazienka i kuchnia  
nieco oddalona od kotła CO.

Propozycja całkiem serio:

*Chętnie zrobię izolację rur według Waszych wskazań
 z polecanych przez Was materiałów [koszty w granicach rozsądku]  
wszystko będzie udokumentowane na zdjęciach,
a później sprawdzimy straty ciepła.* 

Instalację będzie robił zaprzyjaźniony fachowiec
i mogę go skutecznie zachęcić do starannego wykonania. 

Czekam na propozycje, pomysły, wskazówki i konkretne informacje.

----------


## fenix2

> Witam wszystkich.
> Buduję dom, wkrótce będę robił instalację CWU/CO/hydrauliczną.
> W planie jest pompa obiegowa CWU ponieważ łazienka i kuchnia  
> nieco oddalona od kotła CO.
> 
> Propozycja całkiem serio:
> 
> *Chętnie zrobię izolację rur według Waszych wskazań
>  z polecanych przez Was materiałów [koszty w granicach rozsądku]  
> ...


Adam napisał armaflex i po sprawie.

----------


## dom pod dobrą górą

Armaflex 9mm wystarczy czy idziemy "po bandzie" i dajemy 13 mm? 
Czy musi być Armaflex czy może być jakakolwiek izolacja kauczukowa [np. K-Flex]
Rury będą prowadzone  w 10 cm warstwie styropianu pod wylewką i ogrzewaniem podłogowym.
Więc będą miały raczej ciepło.

----------


## adam_mk

Armaflex to nazwa handlowa...
Mnie chodzi o mechanizmy, jakie tam zawarto.
Nich się nazywa jak chce, ale niech działa DOBRZE!
 :Lol: 

Ciepło przepływa w drodze przewodnictwa, konwekcji i promieniowania.
Trudno odciąć jednocześnie wszystkie te  mechanizmy - a trzeba!

Adam M.

----------


## zbynio40

Ja cyrkulację zrobiłem troszeczkę inaczej . ( BEZ ŻADNEJ POMPY)  W najwyższym punkcie rurki z ciepłą wodą  założyłem zawór jednostronnego działania (który wcześniej rozbiłem młotkiem , obciąłem sprężynkę i skleiłem z powrotem .  Wylot z tego zaworu połączyłem  z boilerem  do powrotu cyrkulacji. W momencie kiedy woda w boilerze osiąga około 65 stopni, to ciepło samo przepycha ciepłą wodę do cyrkulacji i jest ok i bez prądu . TO DZIAŁA  .

----------


## grzeniu666

@zbynio40, ew. pompa to chyba mały problem (koszt) przy cyrkulacji, największy to starty ciepła na rurach (i bojlerze, szczególnie przy wysokiej temp.).

BTW, "skleiłeś" zawór?  :wink:

----------


## romano78

> @zbynio40, ew. pompa to chyba mały problem (koszt) przy cyrkulacji, największy to starty ciepła na rurach (i bojlerze, szczególnie przy wysokiej temp.).
> 
> BTW, "skleiłeś" zawór?


Niesamowite rzeczy można tu czasem przeczytac ale i tak mimo wszystko zadna grawitacja nie będzie bardziej ekonomiczna od pompki na prąd za 100zł i zwykłego sterownika do co. z odwróconym termostatem  za 60zł podłączonego np pod włącznik światła w łazience ja tak mam i cykulacja działa wtedy kiedy potrzebuje moze z 5min. dziennie i gdy wodę mi już obróci i do baniaka z powrotem  zaczyna juz leciec ciepła to mimo ze światło w łazience sie pali to termostat wyłączy pompke .

----------


## grzeniu666

> Niesamowite rzeczy można tu czasem przeczytac ale i tak mimo wszystko zadna grawitacja nie będzie bardziej ekonomiczna od pompki na prąd za 100zł i zwykłego sterownika do co. z odwróconym termostatem  za 60zł podłączonego np pod włącznik światła w łazience ja tak mam i cykulacja działa wtedy kiedy potrzebuje moze z 5min. dziennie i gdy wodę mi już obróci i do baniaka z powrotem  zaczyna juz leciec ciepła to mimo ze światło w łazience sie pali to termostat wyłączy pompke .


Niestety pompki dedykowane do CWU kosztują raczej 200zł+. Sam aktualnie mam dylemat czy do wody pitnej (akurat nie do cyrkulacji, lecz do podmieszania "zawartości" 2 zasobników, a więc do pracy sporadycznej, energooszczędność nieistotna, bardziej prędkość) mogę zastosować Omnigenę za stówę... Piszą że korozje i inne takie ją zajadą... sam nie wiem...

----------


## romano78

> Niestety pompki dedykowane do CWU kosztują raczej 200zł+. Sam aktualnie mam dylemat czy do wody pitnej (akurat nie do cyrkulacji, lecz do podmieszania "zawartości" 2 zasobników, a więc do pracy sporadycznej, energooszczędność nieistotna, bardziej prędkość) mogę zastosować Omnigenę za stówę... Piszą że korozje i inne takie ją zajadą... sam nie wiem...


Taką dedykowaną  za pare stówek tez miałem ale wysiadła coś tam wniej boruczy ale sie nie obróci pewnie dla tego ze nie była często używana a ta która teraz kupiłem ma  łożyska ceramiczne i niby jest przeznaczona do wody pitnej i kosztowała coś więcej jak stówke.

----------


## Slawko123

> Nie powinna i mam *zawór zwrotny* ale już zauważyłem że gdy nie pobieram wody wodomierz rejestruje zużycie a wycieku nie ma. *Ciśnienie w sieci zmienia się w ciau doby od 2 do 4,5ATM. Są pływy i odpływy*. Licznik to rejestruje więc pewnie zawór nie trzyma.


zawór zwrotny nie nadaje się do tego celu. Powinien być zawór antyskażeniowy. To też zawór zwrotny, ale działający troszkę w inny sposób. Powiedzmy jest super dokładny  :smile: 

2. zastosuj regulator ciśnienia i ustaw na 2,5 atm.

----------


## grzeniu666

@Slawko, w jakim sensie "super dokładny"? Zawór zwrotny (taki zwykły) jednak coś puszcza? Reduktor oczywiście wskazany (też u siebie daję na 2,5 bar, a zaw. bezpieczeństwa 4 bar). Antyskażeniowy chyba jeden na wejściu do budynku, a później zwrotne, również na odejściu z zimnej na zasobnik...?

@romano, a pamiętasz (lub sprawdzisz) co to konkretnie za pompy (ta padnięta i ta aktualna)? Ja kupiłem LFP Erga, głównie dlatego że ma regulację prędkości (może się przydać do tuningu cyrkulacji  :wink:  ) ale potrzebuję jeszcze jedną (jak najtańszą) do podmieszania zasobników.

----------


## Slawko123

Tak, zwykły zawór zwrotny zawsze może trochę przepuścić. Takie zawory stosuje się w zasadzie w obwodach gdzie nie ma wody pitnej(np. CO). Zawór antyskażeniowy jest do wody pitnej i jego działanie jest o wiele dokładniejsze(nie ma prawa nic przepuścić). Zresztą po to je wymyślili. 
Jak wywalisz ten zwykły i wstawisz antyskażeniowy Twoje problemy z licznikiem znikną.
Antyskażeniowy powinien być jeszcze do oddzielenia obwodu CO od obwodu wody pitnej.


tutaj masz dokładny opis czym sie różnią te zawory http://antyskazeniowe.pl/2011/05/czy...oru-zwrotnego/

----------


## Adam626

Mieszkam juz w domu wiec moge powiedziec jak sie sprawuje instalacja ktora opisywalem pare postow wczesniej. Otoz cyrkulacja jest praktycznie niepotrzebna na parterze. Tzn caly czas mam ciepla wode bez spuszczania gdyz spokojnie wytrzymuje okolo dwie godziny w rurach. A poniewaz wode sie pobiera nie rzadziej niz co dwie godziny to cyrkulacji nie wlaczam. Jak rano spuszcze wode to mam przez caly dzien. Z kolei pompa elektroniczna wilo to chyba niewypal i lepiej kupic zwykla pompe duzej mocy aby szybciej pompowala. Pobor mocy nie bedzie mial znaczenia bo jak sie wlaczy na dwie minuty to i tak nic nie pobierze

----------


## grzeniu666

@Adam, dzięki że dzielisz się spostrzeżeniami. Dobrze słuszeć że przyzwoicie (starannie) wykonana cyrkulacja załatwia temat tak jak opisujesz (liczę że w takim razie u mnie będzie podobnie, bo podobnie mam to wykonane). Jeśli chodzi o mocną pompę (do krótkich i szybkich "strzałów") to teoretycznie do wody użytkowej powinna to być pompa z korpusem nierdzewnym, a te już są całkiem kosztowne (nówka blisko 1000 zł?). Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Adam626

Jeszcze jedno spostrzeżenie - na początku użytkowania myślałem że całe te moje izolacje są nic nie warte - bo np przyjezdzałem na budowe, spuszczałem wodę i przychodziłem za 15 min i woda w rurach była znów zimna. Tak jest do dziś ale tylko przy pierwszym użytkowaniu po przestoju. Gdy spuszczamy wodę i zacznie lecieć gorąca to nie znaczy ze instalacja jest nagrzana - trzeba troche wody wybrać aby rury się rozgrzały. A tak powiedzmy woda jest gorąca w rurach ale za 10 min ciepło przejmą rury i jest chłodna. A gdy wiecej wody użyjemy - rozgrzeją sie i rury i tedy mamy termos.

Woda w łazience mam cały czas ciepłą bez cyrkulacji a w kuchni gdzie się korzysta rzadziej ale też jest więcej rur o 10 metrów - woda jest chłodniejsza tzn nie zawsze jest ciepłą bez cyrkulacji

----------


## Adam626

Instalacja się sprawdza - mieszkam od miesiąca, fakt że tylko na parterze ale z cyrkulacji nie korzystam.

Pompa Wilo nie sprawdza się bo po włączeniu zanim zacznie pompować i jest efekt czeka się około 15 min więc jest daremna

----------


## chris1

> Ja mam w ten sposób połączoną cyrkulację i działa bezproblemowo. Miesza albo z cyrkulacją, albo z bieżącą wodą. Zależy czy wodę się zużywa czy nie.


Rozumiem że ten schemacik jest prawidłowy :yes: , czy nie :no: ?

----------


## adam_mk

Powinno działać poprawnie.

Adam M.

----------


## chris1

> Powinno działać poprawnie.
> 
> Adam M.


A można lepiej?

----------


## adam_mk

Można.
BEZ cyrkulacji, z kranem za ścianą kotłowni.
Taniej jest.

Adam M.

----------


## asolt

zartownis

----------


## adam_mk

O co Ciebie chodzi?
To ja coś nie teges napisałem?
Jest taniej!
- Znaczy - jest lepiej!

Adam M.

----------


## asolt

Dobrze napisałes, tylko jak jest juz projekt, jak dom juz stoi i odleglosc od kotłowni jest duza to tylko cyrkulacja. Trudno oszacowac ile projektów spełnia ten warunek bliskosci ale z moich doswiadczen nie jest wiecej jak 20% wszystkich przypadków. Rada dobra tyle ze jest mała mozliwosc zastosowania w praktyce.

----------


## adam_mk

Nie od dziś wiadomo, ze "lepsze" jest wrogiem "dobrego".
Pytał o lepsze...
A na lepsze nie zawsze i nie każdego stać.
MOŻNA dla lepszej cyrkulacji spychacz tam wpuścić i zrobić ten dom jeszcze raz.
Tylko co co?

Adam M.

----------


## chris1

,,MOŻNA dla lepszej cyrkulacji spychacz tam wpuścić i zrobić ten dom jeszcze raz."

 Zdarza się, ze nachodzą mnie takie myśli!

Ale to ten pierwszy :Smile:  z drugim będzie LEPIEJ.

Bo będzie tylko ten PIERWSZY  :wink:

----------


## More86

Myślę sobie - poczytam wątek od początku, zanim dojdę do końca będę wiedział jak cyrkulować żeby nawet wata tudzież dżula nie zagubić.
Bo przecież dyskusja już ponad 10 lat się toczy i złoty środek na pewno odnaleziony został. Niestety, instalacje dalej są spaprane (czyżby projektowanie cyrkulacji było nieopłacalne dla projektantów?) a jedyne wnioski jakie wyciągnęłam to:

1. Izolować rury
2. Skracać instalację
3. Zainwestować w prosty sterownik który nauczy się rutyny domowników

Wyruszyłem na dalsze poszukiwania.
Policzyłem że nieocieplona rura (rura ="średnia typowa rura cwu dla średniej typowej różnicy temperatur") dogrzeje nasz dom o 30-40W/m.
TUTAJ znalazłem że izolacja rur 20mm zredukuje straty ciepła o 70% a już izolacja powyżej 30mm zauważalnych korzyści nie przyniesie. Ale nawet rury zaizolowane, po uwzględnieniu zysków ciepła w sezonie grzewczym, wyciągną z naszego portfela 400zł w skali roku.

Zastanawiam mnie natomiast dlaczego cyrkulacja u niektórych trwa kilkanaście minut? Jeśli założę że mam 30m rurek DN20 to w tych rurkach jest ok. 8l wody. 
Teraz jeśli dołożę do tego pompkę o wydajności 2,8m3/h = 0,75l/s to na chłopski rozum powinienem mieć przyzwoicie ciepła wodę w ciągu 10 sekund. Gdzie jest haczyk?

----------


## Kaizen

> Gdzie jest haczyk?


Być może w trójnikach. Jak ktoś nie robi pompy na osobne pętle, a ma więcej niż jedną, to woda sobie nimi płynie jak zechce - np. 95% jedną nitką, a drugą ledwo, ledwo i sobie możesz czekać.
No i drugi haczyk - "front" gorącej wody, która właśnie wypłynęła z zasobnika wychłodzi się przepływając  przez wychłodzone rury. Więc nie wystarczy przepchać wodę, która czekała w rurach, trzeba też ogrzać rury.

----------


## More86

> Być może w trójnikach....



Masz rację, te trójniki mogę być przyczyną. Czyli instalacja źle zaprojektowana bądź instalator kiepski.

Co do drugiego "zarzutu", skróćmy instalację do 20m, część rurek wymieńmy ma DN16 - teraz mamy 4 litry płynu i czas skraca się do 5s + 2s na odebranie chłodu z rurek frontem gorącej wody. 
Czyli wchodzimy do łazienki, zapalamy światło i wtedy pompka nam rusza. Jak dochodzimy do zlewu liczymy do trzech i już mamy ciepłą wodę.
Proste? Więc czemu nikt na to nie wpadł wcześniej? :smile:  Dalej szukamy haczyka.

----------


## grzeniu666

> ...+ 2s na odebranie chłodu z rurek frontem gorącej wody. Więc czemu nikt na to nie wpadł wcześniej?


Skąd te 2s?
Wpadł wpadł, ludzie mają podobne automaty...

A ta pompa cyrkulacyjna 2,8m3/h to która przykładowo...?

----------


## adam_mk

Wpadł. 
Wiele razy i dawno temu...
A ludzie i tak głupoty robią.
Jak kupią kawałek otuliny i na rurkę założą, to myślą, że problem pokonali.

Adam M.

----------


## More86

Mają, mają (nie roszczę sobie prawa do tego pomysłu) ale czytam wszędzie minuta, 2,5...
Czy nie wystarczy dać większej pompki? Co nas ogranicza? Coś musi skoro nikt tak nie robi. No chyba że marketing wziął górę i patrzymy przy zakupie ile pompka żre zamiast spojrzeć na wydajność.

----------


## adam_mk

Pompka żre 4W. Powinna latać non-stop.
Zwykle wtedy nawet tona wody wychładza się migiem na nieotulonych rurach.

Adam M.

----------


## grzeniu666

Aby sprawdzić ile wody musi upłynąć, to chyba starczy podsatwić garnek/wiadro pod kran, lać aż do ciepłej, i zmierzyć ile weszło.
Kiedyś patrzyłem za mocnymi pompami do CWU (mosiądz), tanie nie były. Teraz niby widzę coś bardziej przystępnego: http://promagsklep.pl/pompy/15-pompa...siadz-cwu.html

Ja mam małą LFP i aktualnie (okres grzewczy, bez żalu) idzie jak Adam pisze wolno (jest od 3W), 24/7. A ile to dodatkowo kosztuje (latem), sprawdzę kiedyś i będę wiedział czy automatami sobie zawracać głowę.

----------


## adam_mk

Teraz strata cyrkulacyjna jest zyskiem domu.
Może latać na okrągło.
Latem te zyski to kłopot.

Adam M.

----------


## More86

> Pompka żre 4W. Powinna latać non-stop.
> Zwykle wtedy nawet tona wody wychładza się migiem na nieotulonych rurach.
> 
> Adam M.


Czy pompka pracuje cały czas na 4 waty czy inna pompa 24W pracą cykliczną 10/50 jeden pies. Za jedno i za drugie przyjdzie mi zapłacić 20zł rocznie (pompa nr. 2 zje nieco więcej za rozruchy ale za to będzie zdrowsza).
Tylko co będzie zdrowsze dla gazu - żeby woda 60°C przepływała cały czas przez chłodnicę 300W (30m rury izolowanej po 10W/m straty) czy lepiej przepompować raz i niech się studzi (będzie malała Δt  więc z 10W zrobi się niebawem 5).





> Aby sprawdzić ile wody musi upłynąć, to chyba starczy podsatwić garnek/wiadro pod kran, lać aż do ciepłej, i zmierzyć ile weszło.
> .


Tak bym zrobił, ale mój dom dopiero się projektuje. Chce się nauczyć na błędach innych :smile:

----------


## Slawko123

mam w mieszkaniu cyrkulacje tylko w pionie(bud. 8  pieter), od pionu do kranu w łazience jest ok 3-3,5m rurki DN15 PPR(typowa 20mm), jak sie wychłodzi, czyli po 2-3h (rury ida w ścianie bez ocieplenia) to i tak trzeba czekać ok 10s na ciepła wodę.
Haczyka nie ma, po prostu tak jest. Aby woda zawsze była ciepła, trzeba by dać po kilka cm ocieplenia, a to już jest nieopłacalne, poza tym rurka 20mm, plus 10cm (2x5) ocieplenia daje nam 12cm czyli średnicę jak rura kanalizacyjna fi110 i gdzie to wszystko pomieścić?

----------


## adam_mk

No i o tym na samym starcie pisałem!
Jak się TEN problem rozwiąże, to jest DOBRZE.
ILE tej rury masz w ścianie?
ILE w podłodze?
A na podłodze zwykle 10cm styro (5 + 5).
Nie da się jej między warstwy wsadzić?
Ale... NIE!
ŚLICZNIE WPROST DO CHUDZIAKA ZAKOTWIONA!

Adam M.

----------


## Slawko123

> No i o tym na samym starcie pisałem!
> Jak się TEN problem rozwiąże, to jest DOBRZE.
> ILE tej rury masz w ścianie?
> ILE w podłodze?
> A na podłodze zwykle 10cm styro (5 + 5).
> Nie da się jej między warstwy wsadzić?
> Ale... NIE!
> ŚLICZNIE WPROST DO CHUDZIAKA ZAKOTWIONA!
> 
> Adam M.


akurat ja pisałem o budynku 8 piętrowym, gdzie mieszkanie mam na 3 pietrze, a rura idzie w ścianie wewnętrznej  :smile:  wiec do podłogi na gruncie ma 4 kondygnacje (dochodzi piwnica) i do dachu 4.

Ale wracając do naszych domów, to ja dałem rury od ciepłej wody w otulinie i w środkowej warstwie styro na podłodze (5+4+5), a wszędzie indziej w otulinie niezależnie czy w ścianach, czy w podłodze na poddaszu.
Co z tego będzie, nie wiem, jak skończę i zamieszkam to zobaczę  :smile: 

a rury z zimna wodą jak najbardziej 


> ŚLICZNIE WPROST DO CHUDZIAKA ZAKOTWIONA!


 i bez otuliny  :smile:

----------


## More86

Policzyłem to i owo. Może się komuś przyda.



Tutaj straty ciepła dla DN20 i DN16 dla różnych wartości izolacji. W skrócie - jak nie dasz przynajmniej 10mm izolacji to masz problem. Dawać izolację 30mm, tam gdzie się nie da to 20mm dać i też będzie dobrze. Powyżej 30mm zyski już marne.



Tutaj porównanie strat dla DN20 z 20mm i 30mm izolacją. 2W/m na "pełnej mocy".



I na koniec próbowałem policzyć jak często wypada załączać cyrkulację.
Wychodzi że rura DN20 + izolacja 20mm wystudzi się z 55°C do 40°C po 50 minutach.Zakładam że 40 to jeszcze względny komfort a jak pamiętamy z wykresu powyżej przy takiej izolacji rurki DN20 dla 40°C mamy zmniejszone straty o połowę w stosunku do 55


Z tego wszystkiego wiemy że wystarczy cyrkulować co ok 50minut (automat-termostat). Jak nas nie ma w domu lub śpimy to nie cyrkulować. W sumie pompa nie powinna chodzić dłużej niż 1h-2h dziennie (no chyba że jest zima i chcemy dom dogrzewać).
Tak wygląda teoria, jak wygląda praktyka - życie zweryfikuje.


P.S. W obliczeniach zakładałem zawsze temp. otoczenia 20°C, λ_izolacji=0,04, sprawność izolacji 0,8.

----------


## gogush

> Można.
> BEZ cyrkulacji, z kranem za ścianą kotłowni.
> .


można też inaczej  :smile:  , celem cyrkulacji jest ciepła woda w kranie praktycznie po odkręceniu wody. Faktycznie u mnie pomimo tego że rurki mam w otulinie praca ciągła to niezły grzejnik dość szybko chłodzący zbiornik z CWU. Próbowałem z włącznikiem czasowym i powiedzmy że jest to znacznie taniej niż ciągła praca to niestety jeśli się korzysta praktycznie w tych samych godzinach z wody to każde odstępstwo jest dużym dyskomfortem. Rozważałem włączanie sterowane bezprzewodowymi przyciskami ale koszt tego rozwiązania wcale nie jest mały a dalej nie adresuje moich oczekiwań. Szukałem pół roku rozwiązania i znalazałem  :smile:  (UWAGA !! nie jestem powiązany z tą firmą! - ale ponieważ dla nie to był duży problem i nie znalazłęm wcześniej na forum tego więc chce sie podzielić wiedzą). Byłem niedaleko budowy własnego rozwiązania które rozpoznawałoby pobór ciepłęj wody (czujnik przepływowy) który uruchamiałby pompe obiegową cyrkulacji (nawet zakupiłem części  :smile:  ). W efekcie znalazłem sterownik mikroprocesorowy z czujnikiem temperatury umieszczany tuż na wyjściu przy zbiorniku. Mechanizm jest banalnie prosty : wykrywany jest wzrost temperatury przy odkręceniu wodu i mikroprocesor załącza pompke. Od tego momentu będzie się okresowo włączać przez okreśłony czas. Wszystkie parametry są programowalne i mozna sobie ustawić jak się chce : u mnie po wykryciu poboru ciepłej wody co 9 min włącza się na 3 minuty i tak przez 30 min aż sterowanie przechodzi w stan uspienia. Mozna go tez sterować innymi czujnikami (np. przyciskiem, czujnikiem ruchu etc. , ma odpowiednie wejscia)  Póki co jestem zadowolony  :smile:  ( mowa o sterowiku INSEL CWU-01 produkowanym w Polsce)
EDIT : znalazlem na YT nawet filmik : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeeOBSESZzQ

----------


## asolt

> ... W efekcie znalazłem sterownik mikroprocesorowy z czujnikiem temperatury umieszczany tuż na wyjściu przy zbiorniku. Mechanizm jest banalnie prosty : wykrywany jest wzrost temperatury przy odkręceniu wodu i mikroprocesor załącza pompke. Od tego momentu będzie się okresowo włączać przez okreśłony czas. Wszystkie parametry są programowalne i mozna sobie ustawić jak się chce : u mnie po wykryciu poboru ciepłej wody co 9 min włącza się na 3 minuty i tak przez 30 min aż sterowanie przechodzi w stan uspienia. Mozna go tez sterować innymi czujnikami (np. przyciskiem, czujnikiem ruchu etc. , ma odpowiednie wejscia)  Póki co jestem zadowolony  ( mowa o sterowiku INSEL CWU-01 produkowanym w Polsce)
> EDIT : znalazlem na YT nawet filmik : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeeOBSESZzQ


Moze jest i prosty ale niezbyt efektywny, potrzebujemy ciepłej wody w chwili odkrecenia zaworu a nie uruchomienia pompy cyrkulacyjnej w tej chwili (a moze nawet z lekkim kilkosekundowym opoznieniem). Czy nie lepiej jest zastosowac czujniki ruchu w łazience, wc i ewentualnie w kuchni z ograniczonym zasiegiem. Wchodzisz do łazienki i w tej samej chwili uruchamia sie pompa cwu duzej mocy, wystarczy kilkadziesiąt sekund aby dopłynęła ona ona do ostatniego zawóru. Te kilkadziesiąt sekund w 90% i wiecej wystarcza aby po otwarciu zawóru nie czekac na ciepłą wode bo mało kiedy podchodzimy od razu do baterii. Po wyłaczeniu pompy przekaznik czasowy blokuje nam załaczanie pompy w okreslonym czasie (ile to trzeba ustalic doswiadczalniem, na ogół jest czas nie mniejszy niz 30 min) bo woda nie zdazy sie ochłodzic w rurach na tyle aby to było mało komfortowe. Tym spsobem uzyskujemy max kilkanascie załączen po ok 1,5 min na dobę. Mamy max komforu przy min stratach. Najlepiej i najtaniej to zróbic kablowo, jezeli sie nie da to zastosowac czujki bezprzewodowe lub wykorzystac czujki alarmu odpowiednio go konfigurując. Stosowanie czasowego załączania, sterówników mikroporocesorowych to takie jak to okresla kol. pyxis pudrowanie trupa.

----------


## gogush

> Moze jest i prosty ale niezbyt efektywny, potrzebujemy ciepłej wody w chwili odkrecenia zaworu a nie uruchomienia pompy cyrkulacyjnej w tej chwili


u mnie opoznienie wychodzi ok 5-10 sek , dla mnie w 100% efektywny- innymi domowymi sposobami nie byłem w stanie uzyskać tego wyniku i wiem ze zawsze po odkreceniu mam ciepla wodę, te 5 sek to naprawde zaden problem , tyle czasu potrzebuje na sięgniecie po mydło  :smile:  




> Czy nie lepiej jest zastosowac czujniki ruchu w łazience, wc i ewentualnie w kuchni z ograniczonym zasiegiem.


po pierwsze liczba wejść (sprawdzałem  :smile:  ) do łazienki/wc/kuchni jest znacznie więcej niż wykorzystania wody (szczególnie w  kuchni) po drugie koszt 4 czujników jak w moim przypadku jest już dość znaczny 




> Stosowanie czasowego załączania, sterówników mikroporocesorowych to takie jak to okresla kol. pyxis pudrowanie trupa.



po wielu próbach rozwiązania problemu ten jest w mojej ocenie jest super efektywny , przynajmniej dla mnie , więc mogę pudrować tego trupa  :smile:  , dla mnie działa i póki co nie znalazłem lepszego sposobu w tej cenie (rozważałem sterowanie raspberry PI ale koszty budowy tego zestawu nieopłcalne w stosunku do efektów.
Jak ktos wymysli cos lepszego chetnie poslucham.  :smile:

----------


## asolt

> po pierwsze liczba wejść (sprawdzałem  ) do łazienki/wc/kuchni jest znacznie więcej niż wykorzystania wody (szczególnie w  kuchni) po drugie koszt 4 czujników jak w moim przypadku jest już dość znaczny


Dla mnie ilosc wiejsc do wc i skorzystania z cwu jest taka sama i wynosi dokładnie 100% jezeli u ciebie jest to mniej niz 100% to tego nie skomentuję. Ilosc wejsc do łazienki moze sie róznic od ilosci korzystania z cwu od 10-5% przy kilkunastu załaczeniach na dobę jest to 2 max 3 załączenia na dobę po 1,5 min. Te straty przezyję tym bardziej ze mam blokade po zalączeniu przez ok 30 min, a w tym czasie na ogół zawsze ktos skorzysta z cwu, wiec straty de facto nie ma. Jezeli chodzi kuchnie to mozna zawęzic obszar zadziałania czujki ruchu do obrebu samego zlewozmywaka lub lekko go rozszeczyc do 15-20 cm, ilosc startów pompy ograniczona do min. Co do kosztów to 25 zl za czujkę + 50 zł za czujnik czasowy na pomieszczenie nie są jakąs wielką kwote która nie pozwala na instalację tego rozwiązania. Straty na cyrkulacji która załcza sie wtedy gdy nie potrzeba są znacznie wieksze.

----------


## gogush

> Dla mnie ilosc wiejsc do wc i skorzystania z cwu jest taka sama i wynosi dokładnie 100% jezeli u ciebie jest to mniej niz 100% to tego nie skomentuję.


i po co te złośliwości ? w jednej z łazienek mam pralke i suszarkę więc choćby z tego powodu u mnie nie będzie 100% dla łązienek, co więcej pisałem o łązienkach, >>KUCHNI<<, wc , więc to jest to jedno z kilku miejsc.

przypomne co napisałęm : " łazienki/wc/kuchni jest znacznie więcej niż wykorzystania wody (szczególnie w kuchni)"

 Wchodzę do łazienki również aby się ogolić (mam maszynkę do golenia na sucho) , wziąć obcinaczki do paznokci, uczesać się, żona pomalować pazury , włączyć pranie i parę itd itp  nie zawsze włączam wode będąc w tych miejscach. 





> [..] mozna zawęzic obszar zadziałania czujki ruchu [..]


po pierwsze : zakłądam że ta czujka przewodowa więc u mnie odpada (jeśli bezprzewodowa to chetnie poprosze o linka) . Po drugie 4 czujki to 100 zł + 50 daje mi 150 zł i do tego coś co włączy pompe (centralka?) i uruchamianie się ZAWSZE jak wukryje ruch + kombinacje z ustawieniem zasięgu czujki w kuchni. Różnica w kosztach wątpliwa .....to ja jednak dziękuję, bez montażu czujek mam praktycznie ten sam efekt , a wodę mam wtedy kiedy ją używam a nie wtedy kiedy spaceruję po łazience/kuchni. To samo liczyłęm dla sterowania z "malinki" i nie kalkulowało się.




> Straty na cyrkulacji która załcza sie wtedy gdy nie potrzeba są znacznie wieksze


wlasnie beda wieksze jak beda sie włączały wtedy kiedy będę spacerował po kuchni, czujk nie wie czy chę użyć wody czy nie , więc włączy "na wszelki wypadek" bo wykryje ruch..
Dodam również że często w kuchni używam zimnej wody (np. do nalania wody do kwiatków), więc włączanie ciepłęj wody w tej sytuacji jest kompetnie bez sensu.

----------


## Kaizen

Zamiast wydawać kasę na to sterowanie wystarczy wydać ją na izolację rur. I cyrkulacja niech chodzi ciągle. Co najwyżej wg zegara wyłącza się, jak nikogo nie ma w domu.
Zatrzymanie wody w rurach (jak niektórym się wydaje) wcale nie zatrzymuje strat ciepła. Woda dalej stygnie. Faktycznie, coraz wolniej, bo coraz mniejsza dT, ale to nie jest tak, że ja pompa chodzi 1/6 czasu, to 5/6 ciepła oszczędzamy. A nawet, jak ta 1/6 to jest regularne 5 minut pracy, 25 minut stygnięcia, to oszczędności będą śmieszne. Co innego, jak to godzina pracy, 5 godzin przerwy.

----------


## dwiecegly

> Wchodzisz do łazienki i w tej samej chwili uruchamia sie pompa cwu duzej mocy, wystarczy kilkadziesiąt sekund aby dopłynęła ona ona do ostatniego zawóru. Te kilkadziesiąt sekund w 90% i wiecej wystarcza aby po otwarciu zawóru nie czekac na ciepłą wode bo mało kiedy podchodzimy od razu do baterii.


Jaką masz pompę do cyrkulacji że trwa to u ciebie kilkadziesiat sekund i jaką odleglosc do najdlaszej baterii ? Z doświadczenia mojego na starym domu i kilku wypowiedzi  z tego forum gdzie ludzie mierzyli czas od załaczenia pompy do pojawienia sie letniej wody to czas też przy standardowej pompie liczony jest w minutach a nie sekundach. Przy odległosci 10m i wiecej od zbiornika cwu to są wartosci typu 3-5minut, wiec zupelnie niekomfortowe rozwiązanie.

----------


## KromaXXL

czy próbował ktoś zamiast cyrkulacji podłączyć przepływowy podgrzewacz wody (na prąd) i ustawić o tam by grzal tylko do pewnej temperatury i jak wyczuje ze idzie juz ciepła to przestawał?

----------


## asolt

> Jaką masz pompę do cyrkulacji że trwa to u ciebie kilkadziesiat sekund i jaką odleglosc do najdlaszej baterii ? Z doświadczenia mojego na starym domu i kilku wypowiedzi  z tego forum gdzie ludzie mierzyli czas od załaczenia pompy do pojawienia sie letniej wody to czas też przy standardowej pompie liczony jest w minutach a nie sekundach. Przy odległosci 10m i wiecej od zbiornika cwu to są wartosci typu 3-5minut, wiec zupelnie niekomfortowe rozwiązanie.


25/6, do tego rozwiazania nie nadają sie pompy energooszczedne cwu o mocach 4-5 W, ta moc musi byc duzo wieksza czyli parametry takie jak podałem.

----------


## cactus

ile kosztuje taka markowa pompa z atestem ?

----------


## Redakcja

Zapraszamy do obejrzenia nowego filmu murator.tv na temat prowadzonej dyskusji.

Cyrkulacja ciepłej wody. Właścicielowi domu powinno zależeć, by woda nie krążyła bez przerwy - bo to wychładza ją i rosną koszty grzania. Nowość na rynku - sterownik ECO-CIRCULATION - czuwa nad tym, by pompa pracowała tylko wtedy, kiedy to potrzebne. Sprawdziliśmy u użytkowników - byliśmy w trzech domach. Zobaczcie...

 

*Zobacz inne filmy murator.tv - Telewizji Budowlanej Muratora*

----------


## [email protected]

Generalnie wszystko zalezy od podejscia. Mozesz moec mniejszy zbiornik i wtedy puscic pompe samopas zeby grzala jka tylko zajdzie potrzeba, a mozesz wziac wiekszy typu 300 l i grzac tylko w 2T. Mieszkam od msc i troche kombinowalem jak to dobrze ustawic. Stanelo na grzaniu o 22-23 i 13-14. Wody spokojnie wystarcza. Teraz jeszcze cyrkulacje podpialem pod stwrownik i ustawilem harmonogram zeby nie pracowala jak nie jest potrzebna.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Przedmówca poruszył ważny temat cyrkulacji. Warto by się zawczasu zastanowić jak nią sterować by nie wychładzała niepotrzebnie zbiornika. Są różne rozwiązania czujki ruchu, sterowznie czasowe ze sterownika pompy czy jak to u mnie jest za pomocą włącznika czasowego umieszczonego w łazienkach i kuchni.

----------


## [email protected]

Cyrkulacja wbrew pozorom dosc mocno wychladza zbiornik, szczegolnie wtedy gdy stoi w nieogrzewanym pomieszczeniu. Jeszcze jeden wazny sczczegol to umiejscowienie czujnika. U mnie jest w polowie 300l zbiornika co powodowalo na poczatku niezlego nerwa bo PC zagrzala 300 l wody, jeden prysznic, wchodze w temperatury i pokazuje mi np juz 35 stopni co jest rownoznaczne z ponownym grzaniem, a przeciez wdoy w zbiorniku wystarczy jeszcze na 3 takie prysznice. Unormowalem na sztywno grzanie 2xna dobe i jest apokoj.

----------


## Kaizen

Jak ktoś robi cyrkulację z głową, to nie jest strasznie. Wystarczy dać CWU i cyrkulację w połowie izolacji podłogi i jak najgrubszą otulinę jaka wejdzie tam, gdzie idzie w ścianach. do tego oczywiście izolacja rur w kotłowni. I odsuną trochę rurę z zimną wodą. Ale jak ktoś dał w otulinie na chudziaku, to nie ma bata - musi grzać grunt (i to nie tylko cyrkulacją, ale przy każdym używaniu CWU).

----------


## [email protected]

U mnie jest po bozemu a mimo wszystko chodzac 24h na dobe wychladza zbiornik. Od kilku dni chodzi wg harmonogramu wiec za jakis czas sie wypowiem, ale wyglada na to ze jest lepiej bo PC grzala zbiornik dzisiaj 37 min wiec nie byl na maxa wychlodzony.

----------


## Kaizen

> U mnie jest po bozemu


Ile styropianu masz nad a ile pod rurami z CWU i cyrkulacją? Ile od nich odsunięta rura z zimną wodą?

----------


## [email protected]

Zabij - nie pamietam. O ile sie nie myle kladlem chyba 10 styro na spod, potem szly rurki i kolejny styro. Lacznie styro jest 23 cm, ale wiadomo, ze jak sa rurki to nad rurka bedzie pewnie z 8. I chyba tak bylo bo wycinalem 5 cm styro na rurki i potem nad szla cala 8 cm plyta. Odsuniete nie sa na pewno bo bym sie wkur**** przy ukladaniu styro  :wink:  Ale wyprzedajac Twoje mysli- nie mam gwarancji przy ktorej rurce idzie rurka od cyrkulacji. Rownie dobrze moze isc przy cieplej, co byloby nawet logiczne.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ale wyprzedajac Twoje mysli- nie mam gwarancji przy ktorej rurce idzie rurka od cyrkulacji. Rownie dobrze moze isc przy cieplej, co byloby nawet logiczne.


Tyle, że jak cyrkulacja chodzi, to woda stygnie nie tylko w rurce cyrkulacji, ale w rurze doprowadzającej ciepłą wodę również. Więc nie ma znaczenia blisko której z nich jest zimna woda - ważne, że blisko. I tym sposobem spłukujesz cieplejszą wodą kibelek.

Jak masz 10cm dookoła ciepłęj wody i cyrkulacji, to przecież to lepsze ocieplenie, niż zasobnika. Fakt, powierzchnia za to duża, ale przy takiej izolacji to nie powinno być zbyt odczuwalne.

----------


## toommm

ja nie mam cyrkulacji i to była świadoma decyzja  .

----------


## cob_ra

Cyrkulacja w jakimś stopniu wychładza, ale nie wyobrażam sobie nie mieć jej pompka włącza się wg harmonogramu. Straty wody, aby w końcu pojawiła się ciepła w kranie są dość spore w skali dnia.

----------


## JTKirk

> Cyrkulacja w jakimś stopniu wychładza, ale nie wyobrażam sobie nie mieć jej pompka włącza się wg harmonogramu. Straty wody, aby w końcu pojawiła się ciepła w kranie są dość spore w skali dnia.


Ja tak samo. W małym domu, gdzie dodatkowo zasobnik jest w centralnym punkcie faktycznie może cyrkulacja nie być potrzebna, ale np. w moim konkretnym przypadku to sobie nie wyobrażam. Cyrkulacja nie musi też chodzić non stop. Jak w domu nikogo nie ma, to może być wyłączana. W nocy tez nie musi przecież pracować - bo i po co? Wystarczy nad ranem włączyć...

----------


## toommm

wszystko zależy od długości dobiegów wody do kranów..  w moi przypadku to 1 raz 2 mb , 1 x 6 mb , 1 x 5 mb  i najdalej kuchnia 9 mb  -  w kuchni czekam kilka sekund  i nie myśleć że często używana  -  99% zmywara

----------


## [email protected]

> Cyrkulacja w jakimś stopniu wychładza, ale nie wyobrażam sobie nie mieć jej pompka włącza się wg harmonogramu. Straty wody, aby w końcu pojawiła się ciepła w kranie są dość spore w skali dnia.


Na poczatku nie mialem odpalonej pompki cyrkulacyjnej i to byl dramat. Mam spory dom to i wody musialo duzo zleciec. Nie wyobrazam sobie aby miala nie dzialac.

----------


## magdaseb

Najdalsze dobiegi CWU u mnie mają 20mb. Bez cyrkulacji się nie da... koszty odprowadzenia ścieków do kanalizacji wielokrotnie przekroczyłyby całkowity koszt cyrkulacji. Na CWU zużywam od 130kWh w miesiącach letnich do 210kWh w miesiącach zimowych. Cyrkulacja działa 2 na godzinę  po 3 minuty pomiędzy 5:30 a 23:00.

----------


## plusfoto

Moim zdaniem robienie cyrkulacji przy dobiegach krótszych niż 10-11m mija się z celem. W przypadku dłuższych i owszem pod warunkiem że bedzie wykorzystywana z głową. U mnie do łazienki na dole mam niecałe 5 m. na górze około 8 a do kuchni 10. Cyrkulacja była by po prostu bez sensu. Takie jest moje zdanie inni mogą mieć inne.

----------


## Kaizen

> Moim zdaniem robienie cyrkulacji przy dobiegach krótszych niż 10-11m mija się z celem. W przypadku dłuższych i owszem pod warunkiem że bedzie wykorzystywana z głową. U mnie do łazienki na dole mam niecałe 5 m. na górze około 8 a do kuchni 10. Cyrkulacja była by po prostu bez sensu. Takie jest moje zdanie inni mogą mieć inne.


Jak masz 5m dla przykładu rury o średnicy wewnętrznej 20mm, to stoi w niej 1,6l wody. Jak masz oszczędny perlator, to czekasz na umycie rąk po sikaniu minimum minutę. To znaczy, zanim dopłynie woda która w momencie odkręcenia kranu wychodzi z zasobnika. Ale ona jest mało ciepła, bo po drodze ogrzewa wystygłe rury i ich okolice.

Pewnie, że można montować perlatory o dużym przepływie i krócej czekać. Ale to powoduje, że cyrkulacja + oszczędne perlatory wyjdzie taniej w użytkowaniu niż brak cyrkulacji + rozrzutne perlatory. A komfort tego drugiego rozwiązania dalej pozostanie gorszy (ja na ciepłą wodę przy włączonej cyrkulacji czekam jakieś 3s - doprowadzona do zaworka więc spuszczam tylko to, co w wężykach i baterii).

----------


## plusfoto

> Jak masz 5m dla przykładu rury o średnicy wewnętrznej 20mm, to stoi w niej 1,6l wody. Jak masz oszczędny perlator, to czekasz na umycie rąk po sikaniu minimum minutę. To znaczy, zanim dopłynie woda która w momencie odkręcenia kranu wychodzi z zasobnika. Ale ona jest mało ciepła, bo po drodze ogrzewa wystygłe rury i ich okolice.
> 
> Pewnie, że można montować perlatory o dużym przepływie i krócej czekać. Ale to powoduje, że cyrkulacja + oszczędne perlatory wyjdzie taniej w użytkowaniu niż brak cyrkulacji + rozrzutne perlatory. A komfort tego drugiego rozwiązania dalej pozostanie gorszy (ja na ciepłą wodę przy włączonej cyrkulacji czekam jakieś 3s - doprowadzona do zaworka więc spuszczam tylko to, co w wężykach i baterii).


 Do umycia rąk wrzątku nie potrzebuję a ponieważ wszystko idzie w podłodze która ma 22 - 24 stopnie to i problemu brak tak jak i w kuchni.

----------


## Kaizen

> Do umycia rąk wrzątku nie potrzebuję a ponieważ wszystko idzie w podłodze która ma 22 - 24 stopnie to i problemu brak tak jak i w kuchni.




Jak masz podłogę 24*, a grunt pod domem z 10*, to liczyłbym, że w połowie izolacji jest średnia z tych temperatur. Czyli że zimna woda będzie miała z 17*. No dobra, ogrzana przez ciepłą max 20*.

No, tak sobie radzę - myję w zimnej wodzie (w bloku jeszcze) bo mi się nie chce czekać a cyrkulacji do baterii nie mam, tylko w pionach jest). Ma tam nawet więcej stopni, bo idzie w jednym szachcie i grzeje się od CWU. Ale większy komfort daje mycie w ciepłej. Nie wiedzieć czemu też ciepła woda lepiej zmywa brud.

*
Cyrkulację warto mieć. Jak ktoś uzna, że nie potrzebuje, to można wyłączyć tylko z raz na tydzień czy dwa odpalić na pół godziny (najlepiej w czasie przegrzewania zasobnika), żeby życie jakieś się nie zalęgło.
IMO wygodnie używać, i wcale nie jest to takie drogie. Wychładzanie zimą to nie straty, a ogrzewanie. Więc nie kosztuje. Latem faktycznie, trochę pieniędzy na komfort trzeba wydać (ale trochę można odzyskać produkując mniej ścieków).*

----------


## plusfoto

> Jak masz podłogę 24*, a grunt pod domem z 10*, to liczyłbym, że w połowie izolacji jest średnia z tych temperatur. Czyli że zimna woda będzie miała z 17*. No dobra, ogrzana przez ciepłą max 20**.*


Rurki mam pod wylweką nawet ciut wyżej gdzieś z centymetr wchodzi na nie wylewka a pod spodem 20 cm betonu i 20 cm styropianu.

----------


## adam_mk

> Moim zdaniem robienie cyrkulacji przy dobiegach krótszych niż 10-11m mija się z celem. W przypadku dłuższych i owszem pod warunkiem że bedzie wykorzystywana z głową. U mnie do łazienki na dole mam niecałe 5 m. na górze około 8 a do kuchni 10. Cyrkulacja była by po prostu bez sensu. Takie jest moje zdanie inni mogą mieć inne.


No, mogą...
Podyskutuj o tym z kimś co ma małe i SZCZELNE szambo zamiast kanalizy miejskiej.

Adam M.

----------


## Kaizen

> Rurki mam pod wylweką nawet ciut wyżej gdzieś z centymetr wchodzi na nie wylewka


A, to jak grzejesz sobie podłogę CWU (nawet w upały) to nic dziwnego, że masz duże straty na zwykłym używaniu CWU. I cyrkulacja tylko by to spotęgowała.

----------


## kulibob

> Jak masz 5m dla przykładu rury o średnicy wewnętrznej 20mm, to stoi w niej 1,6l wody. Jak masz oszczędny perlator, to czekasz na umycie rąk po sikaniu minimum minutę. To znaczy, zanim dopłynie woda która w momencie odkręcenia kranu wychodzi z zasobnika. Ale ona jest mało ciepła, bo po drodze ogrzewa wystygłe rury i ich okolice.
> 
> Pewnie, że można montować perlatory o dużym przepływie i krócej czekać. Ale to powoduje, że cyrkulacja + oszczędne perlatory wyjdzie taniej w użytkowaniu niż brak cyrkulacji + rozrzutne perlatory. A komfort tego drugiego rozwiązania dalej pozostanie gorszy (ja na ciepłą wodę przy włączonej cyrkulacji czekam jakieś 3s - doprowadzona do zaworka więc spuszczam tylko to, co w wężykach i baterii).


Sam ma energooszczedne perlatory najmniejszy 1,2l/min i ograniczniki przepływu w prysznicach bez cyrkulacji nie dałoby rady żyć

----------


## tkaczor123

Bez cyrkulacji się nie da... koszty odprowadzenia ścieków do kanalizacji wielokrotnie przekroczyłyby całkowity koszt cyrkulacji. U nas kanaliza bardzo droga.
Na poczatku nie mialem odpalonej pompki cyrkulacyjnej, żuzycie ok 17m3 tj. 190kW, po załączneniu ok 30m3. W zimie to zysk dla budynku ale w lecie?.
Teraz mam sterowanie z fotokomórki z domoticza :smile: . Ciężko będzie stwierdzić realny spadek żuzycia gdyż używam gaz do ogrzewania. 
Podłogę mam zimną bo 24st więc nie grzeje jej CWU. Zbiornik standardowo ocieplony.

----------


## plusfoto

Jak ktoś uważa że jest źle, do d..y, niekomfortowo i nie da się żyć to ponawiam propozycję. Walizka, zgrzewka piwa pod pachę i zapraszam. Dlatego z reguły staram się nie negować innych rozwiązań i nie podważam cudzych spostrzeżeń czy wartości zużycia lub innych danych.

----------


## kubek86

Ja ma zrobione tak. Do łazienki ma ok. 3 góra 4m i nie robiłem cyrkulacji, ale np. w kuchni gzie pewnie z 9-10m mam termę 5l z zaworem i grzeje ją w 2T.

----------


## kulibob

Ja tylko powiedziałem ze bez cyrkulacji nieda się żyć bo z ogranicznikiem przepływu będziesz kończyć prysznic a dopiero woda doleci. Zresztą cyrkulacja w najbardziej energo żerne dni (weekendy)pracuje ok 40min na dobę

----------


## plusfoto

> Ja tylko powiedziałem ze bez cyrkulacji nieda się żyć bo z ogranicznikiem przepływu będziesz kończyć prysznic a dopiero woda doleci. Zresztą cyrkulacja w najbardziej energo żerne dni (weekendy)pracuje ok 40min na dobę


 Aż takiego ogranicznika nie mam. W łazience po około 10 sek. a w kuchni po 15 -20 woda już jest o odpowiedniej temperaturze.

----------


## cob_ra

Jeśli nie działa cyrkulacja to musiałem zlać ok 2,5-4l wody w kuchni czy łazience gdzie odległość jest w okolicach 8-10m aby była temperatura ok. A idąc tym tokiem niech to będzie kilka razy dziennie to miesięcznie mamy niezłą stratę wody. A płacić za wywóz szamba+wodę to już parę złotówek się marnuje. Nawet jak będzie kanalizacja za 2-3 lata,  i tak bym robił cyrkulację.  Dla mnie to jest marnowanie wody.

----------


## adam_mk

A trzecia światowa to o wodę ma być!
Podobno...

Adam M,

----------


## Szklara

Zrobiłem cyrkulację u siebie. Wywalona kasa w błoto. Mało tego mam nawet czujniki ruchu w łazience, że ci się cyrkulacja załączy jak wleziesz do sracza. Zanim skończysz masz w kranie cieplutką wodę. Tylko po co? Obecnie czujka odłączona, cyrkulacja zawarta na zbiorniku. Bez sensu. Myjąc ręce odkręcasz wodę (jest zimna), sięgasz po mydło myjesz ręce mydłem (woda jest zimna), i płukasz je w końcu i co się okazuje,  w ciepłej wodzie. Po kiego ta recyrkulacja?  Żeby spuszczać ciepła wodę do kanalizy od razu po otwarciu kurka? Żeby nie było, w kuchni mam nawet fajny klawisz przy zlewie którym odpalasz recyrkulacje CWU. Bo recyrkulacja u mnie nie chodzi cały czas, bo to gorsze niż recydywista, ukradnie wszystko (niby ukradnie, ale tylko  w lecie, bo w zimie przecież recyrkulacja zagrzeje nam chałupę nieco) i jest załączana na czujkę lub z przymusu z klawisza. A mimo to po pól roku z czujki zdjąłem napięcie a klawisz odpiąłem i chyba pod niego podepnę bramkę wejściowa ( z kuchni piękny widok na bramkę) a w łazience z czujki ruchu będzie uruchamiało się radio. Recyrkulacja CWU? Szkoda zachodu.... i pieniędzy. Nawet jak do wanny lejesz wodę, to zimna z początku jak ulał się przyda. 
Teraz mam tylko zagwozdkę, co z legionella w nieużywanej recyrkulacji? Ktoś coś rzeknie sensownego w temacie? Na zbiorniku CWU recyrkulacja odcięta, ale od strony kranu.......

----------


## Kaizen

> Aż takiego ogranicznika nie mam. W łazience po około 10 sek. a w kuchni po 15 -20 woda już jest o odpowiedniej temperaturze.


U mnie tak to wygląda:




A to "bliższa" zasobnika łazienka. Druga jest ze 2x dalej licząc długością rur.

----------


## Szklara

Ludzie,  nie dajcie się zwariować. Ja cyrkulację wyłączyłem, a wam jeśli nawet ją zostawicie to co wam ogrzeje? Pewnie chałupę i dzięki temu piec mniej zużyje. Rozpatrujcie to globalnie, straty CWU idą do zysku na ogrzewanie CO.  Tylko od was zależy, czy będziecie beczeć że dużo energii na CWU poszło, ale mniej na CO, czy mało na CWU ale więcej na CO. A reszta tekstów to płatne konta, lub masówki po ponad 1500 postów (murator płaci  :smile: )

----------


## Kaizen

> Rozpatrujcie to globalnie, straty CWU idą do zysku na ogrzewanie CO.


Hydraulicy z zapałem godnym lepszej sprawy układają znaczną część instalacji zazwyczaj na chudziaku. Potem przykrywasz to styropianem nie dopuszczając do tego, żeby CWU ogrzało wnętrze domu, tylko żeby ciepło poszło do gruntu.

----------


## tkaczor123

Jeżeli przypięte do chudziaka to ucieka najmniejszą linią oporu czyli do gruntu.
Idąc tym tropem to oglądanie TV na moim starym tv daję więcej zysków niż CWU.
Każdy niech robi jak uważa i co dla niego dobre.

----------


## dwiecegly

Muszę sie zgodzić z kolegą wyżej. Cyrkulacja to jedna z najgłupiej wydana kasa przy budowie. Mimo że łazienki mam daleko od zasobnika to praktycznie mam to cały czas wyłączone. Najczesciej wode odkręca sie na kilka sekund. Także koszt grupo ponad 600zł i pompa włączana od świeta. Nie przydaje sie.

----------


## samotnik

Cyrkulacja to komfort, podobnie jak klima, wolnoopadająca deska sedesowa i repeater WiFi na drugiej kondygnacji. Bez wszystkiego tego da się żyć, ale wygodniej jednak z tym. CWU najlepiej ułożyć pomiędzy warstwami styropianu, wtedy minimalizujemy straty w górę i w dół. Trzeba tylko się dogadać z hydraulikiem, co owszem, dzisiaj może być trudne, w czasach gdy każdy patrzy by tylko skończyć robotę, wziąć kasę i nie wracać więcej na tę budowę...

Ja mam piwnicę, więc CWU dałem na stropie. Latem myślę, że ogrzewanie stropu w dół jest minimalne. Mam też termostat na powrocie z cyrkulacji, który odłącza pompę, gdy zaczyna wracać ciepła woda oraz sterownik czasowy za 12 zł, żeby nie cyrkulować w nocy w ogóle. Nie była to istotna inwestycja.  :wink:  Może mi się kiedyś zechce to podłączyć jeszcze pod alarm.

----------


## Szklara

> Hydraulicy z zapałem godnym lepszej sprawy układają znaczną część instalacji zazwyczaj na chudziaku. Potem przykrywasz to styropianem nie dopuszczając do tego, żeby CWU ogrzało wnętrze domu, tylko żeby ciepło poszło do gruntu.


U mnie cyrkulacja wysoko nad płytą. Bliżej jej do wylewki niż do płyty. Mniej styropian do góry niż do dołu, może stąd takie odczucie.

----------


## maraswrona

Odgrzeję kotleta  :smile:  

Instalator zrobił mi CWU z cyrkulacją bezpośrednio na podłogach (na parterze leżą na chudziaku a na piętrze na stropie). Otuliny dał jakieś takie standardowe, nie są wybitnie grube (nie mierzyłem) a miejscami np kolanka w ogóle nie zakryte. Zwracałem mu na to uwagę, w obawie o straty ciepła to mnie zbył standardowym "tak się robi". Jestem jeszcze przed wylewkami, na te rury ma przyjść styropian + ogrzewanie podłogowe i wylewka. Styropianu na parterze będzie 22cm, na piętrze 14cm.

Przejrzałem prawie cały wątek i z tego co tu czytam nieprawidłowa izolacja może być poważnym problemem takiej instalacji, straty ciepła mogą być bardzo zuważalne. Pytanie co mogę jeszcze z tym zrobić? Instalacji nie chcę ruszać, rury są miejscami zakotwione do podłożna, w innych miejscach krzyżują się z już wykonaną instalacją elektryczną. Nie mogę ich podnieść, co najwyżej wsunąć pod nie coś cienkiego.

Wpadłem na pewien pomysł jak montowali mi rolety. Aby zlikwidować mostek cieplny na linii nadproże-roleta instalatorzy izolują to miejsca materiałem o nazwie Aluthermo - jeśli wierzyć parametrom to 1cm listek tego ma parametry takie jak 20cm styro lub wełny (R= 5,7 m2K/W, λ = 0,040 W/m). To wymyśliłem że pod trasą CWU położę to alutermo. Instalacja i tak biegnie w warstwie ocieplenia, zakładam więc że na boki straty będą żadne, w górę będzie jak podałem 14-22cm styro, a pod spodem "tak jakby" 20cm styro. 

Ma to sens? Robił ktoś w ten sposób?

----------


## Kaizen

> Instalacji nie chcę ruszać, rury są miejscami zakotwione do podłożna, w innych miejscach krzyżują się z już wykonaną instalacją elektryczną. Nie mogę ich podnieść, co najwyżej wsunąć pod nie coś cienkiego.


Jak Ci na PnG podziurawili hydroizolację, to wywal kotwy, dobrze załataj dziury i podnieś te rury. Włożenie 1/2 na piętrze i 2/3 izolacji w PnG pod rury to najlepsze wyjście.

Co do aluthermo to chyba wierzysz nie parametrom, tylko marketingowi. 

Nie zastanowiło Cię, czemu nie podają lambdy wprost?
Wg. aprobaty ma opór cieplny w okolicach 1 m2*K/W. 

Czytaj też gwiazdki w tych materiałach marketingowych i pomyśl, czemu radiatory jak nie z miedzi, to są robione z aluminium.

Jak chcesz coś najcieńszego o nie zabijającej cenie (ale tez tanie nie będzie) to zarówno do rolet jak i pod rury trzeba dać PIR.

----------


## maraswrona

Na wstępie dziękuję za odpowiedzi. Nie spodziewałem się że taki stary temat jeszcze odżyje  :smile:  




> Jak Ci na PnG podziurawili hydroizolację, to wywal kotwy, dobrze załataj dziury i podnieś te rury. Włożenie 1/2 na piętrze i 2/3 izolacji w PnG pod rury to najlepsze wyjście.
> 
> Co do aluthermo to chyba wierzysz nie parametrom, tylko marketingowi.
> 
> Nie zastanowiło Cię, czemu nie podają lambdy wprost?
> Wg. aprobaty ma opór cieplny w okolicach 1 m2*K/W.
> 
> Czytaj też gwiazdki w tych materiałach marketingowych i pomyśl, czemu radiatory jak nie z miedzi, to są robione z aluminium.
> 
> Jak chcesz coś najcieńszego o nie zabijającej cenie (ale tez tanie nie będzie) to zarówno do rolet jak i pod rury trzeba dać PIR.


Może po kolei:

1. Nie sądze że cokolwiek podziurawili. Takie kotwy mają ile, 3-4cm? Chudziaka jest 15cm. Poza tym o jakiej hydroizolacji mówisz? Chudziaka leje się na podsypkę z piasku. Hydroizolacja idzie dopiero na chudziaka, a pod styropian. Tak mam przynajmniej w projekcie. Natomiast prawdopodobnie budowlańcy u mnie jakąś folię na piasek dali, niestety nie było mnie przy tym więc nie jestem pewien. Ale nawet ewentualna perforacja tej folii, czym niby miałaby grozić? Dodam że nie tyle rury mam zakotwione co instalację elektryczną przede wszystkim (kable w peszlach) i to w wielu miejscach. Nigdzie nie wyszła żadna woda ani nic w tym stylu.

2. Rur nie bardzo mam jak podnieść. Tak jak wspomniałem instalacja krzyżuje się z elektryką - kable biegną nad rurami i "trzymają" je do podłogi. Rury kończą się przecież podejściami, które są już w ścianach zatynkowane. Musiałbym w zasadzie chyba całą instalację wodną zerwać i robić od nowa. Nie wiem czy jest jakiś sposób żeby rurki podnieść mniej inwazyjnym sposobem. Dlatego pomyślałem o tym alutermo.

3. Dzięki za linka do aprobaty. Faktycznie producent podaje że opór R=5,7 dotyczy sytuacji gdy z obu stron alutermo jest powietrze. W tej sytuacji oczywiście nie jestem w stanie tego zapewnić, alutermo będzie się chłodzić z jednej strony od betonu, z drugiej grzać nieco od rurek w otulinach. Mimo wszystko jednak nawet jeśli w takiej konfiguracji ma R~1 (wedle aprobaty), to i tak jest to tyle co 4cm styropianu - zgadza się? Zawsze to "coś", zważywszy że to tylko 1cm. Chyba to lepsze niż nic? Lepsze niż zostawienie sytuacji tak jak jest?

4. Co to jest PIR? Co ewentualnie innego mogę pod te rury podłożyć, lub czym je owinąć, albo obsypać aby lepiej zaizolować?

----------


## asolt

> .... Mimo wszystko jednak nawet jeśli w takiej konfiguracji ma R~1 (wedle aprobaty), to i tak jest to tyle co 4cm styropianu - zgadza się? Zawsze to "coś", zważywszy że to tylko 1cm.


Nie licz na to, jezeli ma byc tak cienko, a materiał sprawdzony to tylko aerozel, który jest niestety jeszcze  drozszy od PIR

----------


## maraswrona

> Nie licz na to, jezeli ma byc tak cienko, a materiał sprawdzony to tylko aerozel, który jest niestety jeszcze  drozszy od PIR


Dzięki za informację. Aerożel to np coś takiego? https://4insulation.pl/maty-aerozelowe Faktycznie cena wychodzi jakieś 3 razy wyżsa od aluthermo, a nawet ten nie jest tani  :sad:  Wiesz może jakie R ma taka mata? Producent podaje tylko współczynnik lambda (która jest jakieś 2 razy lepsza niż dla styropianu, albo alutermo), nie wiem jak to przeliczyć na opór cieplny aby ew. porównać z innymi materiałami.

Co do PIR, możesz mnie nakierować co to takiego? Googlam ale skrót jest dość ogólny, nie chcę czytać przez pomyłkę o czymś zupełnie innym  :smile:  

Jeśli miałbym podłożyć coś pod rury grubości właśnie 10mm, pasami szerokości 15cm, przynajmniej pod same trasy cwu z cyrkulacją, to musiałbym zainwestować ok 800zł w alutermo (co jak rozumiem odradzacie) albo 3 razy tyle za aerożel. Pytanie czy to się zwróci? Z tego co czytam straty na cyrkulacji potrafą być bardzo dotkliwe, niektórzy mówią o np 1m3 gazu na dobę (ok 700zł rocznie) inne pomiary które znalazłem podawały straty rzędu 50% ciepła (dla mojego domu szacunkowo to także ok 500zł). Nie wiem na ile wierzyć tym wyliczeniom.

To czego nie rozumiem, to czemu w ogóle tak instalator zrobił. Czy to jest zgodne ze sztuką? U sąsiadów inni wykonawcy robili tak samo. Z tego co widzę jest to dość powszechna praktyka. Czy na pewno tak położona instalacja jest nie do zaakceptowania? Czy powinienem domagać się od wykonawcy poprawek? Mam już mętlik w głowie od tego tematu.

----------


## Kaizen

> Chudziaka leje się na podsypkę z piasku. Hydroizolacja idzie dopiero na chudziaka, a pod styropian. Tak mam przynajmniej w projekcie.


I nie masz w projekcie na chudziaku hydroizolacji?
U mnie elektryk poprzybijał peszle do chudziaka. Na szczęście hydroizolację robiłem później, to poodpinałem - jakoś nie odleciały  :wink: 







> Natomiast prawdopodobnie budowlańcy u mnie jakąś folię na piasek dali, niestety nie było mnie przy tym więc nie jestem pewien. Ale nawet ewentualna perforacja tej folii, czym niby miałaby grozić?


Wyłażeniem wilgoci na ściany i zawilgoceniem styropianu (nie musi być woda - wystarczy para wodna). Przerabiałem w garażu w bloku, gdzie zepsuli hydroizolację - na wewnętrzne ściany wyłaziła woda, odpadała farba o potem i tynk.





> 2. Rur nie bardzo mam jak podnieść. Tak jak wspomniałem instalacja krzyżuje się z elektryką - kable biegną nad rurami i "trzymają" je do podłogi.


Jak są przymocowane, że nie da się tego oderwać? A jak nie masz hydroizolacji, to tym bardziej trzeba większą demolkę i zrobić to. Lepiej teraz, niż jak farba zacznie odpadać. Jak poszukasz, to były takie sytuacje już na FM. Ale to ludzie kupowali domy czy segmenty od dewelopera. Żeby sobie samemu to fundować, to nie rozumiem.





> Rury kończą się przecież podejściami, które są już w ścianach zatynkowane. Musiałbym w zasadzie chyba całą instalację wodną zerwać i robić od nowa.


I co za problem odkuć tam, gdzie i tak przykryje styropian i wylewka?




> w takiej konfiguracji ma R~1 (wedle aprobaty), to i tak jest to tyle co 4cm styropianu - zgadza się?


Poczytaj p. 2 tej aprobaty. r dotyczy całego układu. Po pierwsze nie nadaje się do zastosowań, jakie planujesz a lambdę sobie sprawdź dla aluminium i tej pianki, z której to wykonane. Cudów nie ma.




> 4. Co to jest PIR?


Pierwszy wynik z google:
https://www.artbud.pl/pl/p/Plyta-pol...a-PIR-AL/34105

----------


## maraswrona

@Kaizen wielkie dzięki za informacje. Odnośnie hydroizolacji chyba się nie zrozumieliśmy. Jest tak jak mówisz. Folia przyjdzie u mnie dopiero na chudziak, obecnie instalacje (prąd, woda) mam bezpośrednio na betonie. Zatem i tak zapewne, tak jak piszesz, trzeba by to podnosić aby pokryć dobrze hydroizolacją. 

Chyba też nie ma co kombinować z dziwnymi materiałami i wpychać czegoś pod cwu. Trzeba te rurki po prostu poprowadzić jeszcze raz, tym razem odpowiednio wyżej.

----------


## daniel.w

Panowie, proszę naprowadźcie na wątek sterowania cyrkulacją cwu za pomocą czujników ruchu. Z góry dziękuję.

----------

